# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  لا قلت أحبك إسكتي وإحضنيني .. رواية سعودية\ روووعــة

## مجنونة وحلوة

لا قلت أحبك إسكتي وإحضنيني 


للكاتبة\.. عطر العبير..



حينما يفرض الحب نفسه على مساحات واسعه من قلوبنا رغما عنا .. لا نجد حياله أي مقاومه فنتركه يتغلغل في دواخلنا ويستوطن أعماقنا كما أراد ويلعب بالمشاعر كيفما شاء .. 
هذه قصتي بإختصار ..

:
:
والشكر .. كل الشكر للغاليه الشوق عطري 




فتحت باب غرفتها ودخلت وقفلته من وراها مرتين رمت المفتاح عالسرير فتحت شعرها ..آآآخ راسي بينفجر من صوتها النكره ..حسبي الله عليها من حرمه حشى مو لسان اللي عندها افففف..طاحت عينها عاللاب توب .. نطت بخفه عالسرير فتحته حاولت تشبك النت بس ماشبك أخذت جوالها ودقت الرقم : مرحبا شادن
شادن اللي علاقتها مع بنت عمتها جدا عاديه : هلا وريف
وريف: اسمحيلي بس بغيت شي من موقع بالنت والظاهر المودم مقفول
شادن: أيـــه انا قفلته إسمحيلي نسيتك
وريف بقلبها ((هذا ولنا 4 سنين عندكم )) :لا فديتك عادي بس ممكن تشغلينه؟
شادن : اوكي خمس دقايق ويشتغل
وريف: اوكي واسفه عالإزعاج
شادن: لا إزعاج ولاشي .. مع السلامه
وريف: بحفظ الله

قامت شادن وشغلت المودم اللي كان بغرفتها وطفت النور ونامت ..


اما وريف انتظرت 10 دقايق وحاولت وشبك النت فتحت عالمنتدى بسرعه سجلت دخولها ((خواطر مكسوره)) ودخلت شيكت على الخاطره اللي نزلتها قبل نص ساعه ..
((إليك يا رجلا سلبت سعادتي ..
إليك يا موتا آثرته على حياتي..
إليك ياحبا طُعنت في بدايته وقتلني بنهايته..
إليك أبعث أشواقي الذليله ..
أبعث مشاعري الكسيره ..
وحروفي المبعثره على بساط الأسى ..
أحبك .. وأكرهك أكثر مما أحبك..
أكرهك .. وأحبك أكثر مما أكرهك..
تناقض المشاعر في دواخلي سببها حبك المجنون المتغلغل في دواخلي .. ذكرياتك القاتله التي تفرض ابتسامة الخساره على شفتاي..
لمساتك الحانيه التي باتت أقسى من طعنات خنجر مسموم..
أحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك.. ويصرخ جرح الخذلان بداخلي أكرهك..
أكرهــــــــــــــــــــــــك .. ويصرخ قلبي الولهان أحبك..
فسلاما يارجلا تساقطت اوراق حياتي على بابه ..
’,
خواطر مكسوره))

واااااو الخاطره مالها نص ساعه والردود ثلاث صفحات كانت جالسه تقرى الردود وابتسامة الرضى على شفاتها ماتفارقها قرأت أحد الردود من مشرف الخواطر والنثر
((اختي خواطر كنتي ومازلتي وستبقين من أبرز الأقلام هنا بل بالشبكه العنكبوتيه ككل .. ولكن المنظار الأسود الذي تنظرين به إلى الحياه ..سيضائل بشكل أو بآخر من شعبيتك وجمهورك .. انتي ككاتبه مشهوره يجب عليك إحترام آراء قرائك وجمهورك وتلبية رغباتهم ..تقبلي نصيحتي ورأيي المتواضع ..أخوك .. المشتكي حبه))
تنرفزت وريف من الرد .. هو صح مشرف القسم بس مايحق له يتحكم بكتاباتي ..إقتبست الرد وردت عليه
((مشرفنا المشتكي..
نحن هنا بقسم الخواطر والنثر .. أي أنثر ما أشعر به وأسطر ما يجول بخاطري كيفما شئت .. ولست في برنامج مايطلبه المستمعون .. انا حينما بدأت بالكتابه قبل أربع سنوات لم أنشد الشهره .. ولم أطلب المتابعه من أحد .. كنت ولازلت أكتب شيئا أراه جميلا بنظري .. وعرفني الجمهور هكذا ... واحبني هكذا ..وهذه الخاطره التي لم يستسيغها ذوقك أكاد أجزم وانا لم أتجول بقوقل بعد ..أكاد أجزم بأنها قد نقلت لأكثر من منتدى ولم يمضي على وقت نزولها إلا نصف ساعه .. شكرا أخي على النصيحه التي لم أقبلها ..أختك خواطر ))

ارسلت الرد وهي تحس ببعض الراحه يوم تنرفزت على هالغبي مسوي نفسه فاهم اففف.. فتحت صفحة قوقل جديده وسوت بحث عن عنوان الخاطره ولقتها منقوله بأربع منتديات إبتسمت وسمعت صوت أمها ينادي :وريــــــــــــــــــف.. وريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــف يمه
وريف فتحت الباب بسرعه وراحت تركض لأمها : سمي يمه؟
ام وريف: يمه علامك لي ساعه اناديك
اخذت وريف يد أمها وباستها : سامحيني يالغاليه بس والله ما سمعتك
ام وريف : مسموحه يا بنيتي .. وراك ماتعشين وانا أمك
وريف تذكرت كلام زوجة خالها اللي سد نفسها عن الأكل : لا يمه شبعانه الحمد لله
ام وريف بنظرة شك : متأكده إنك شبعانه؟
وريف اللي مستحيل تبين لأمها ضيقتها : أكيد يمه متأكده
ام وريف : زين يابنيتي بغيتك بموضوع
وريف ابتسمت وإجلست عالكرسي المقابل لأمها : امريني عيوني لك
ام وريف : تسلمين لي .. بس بغيت اقولك ان سلطان ولد جارتنا ام سلطان
وريف : ايه اعرفه وش فيه؟
ام وريف : وش رايك فيه

وريف عقدت حواجبها : زين بس وش فيه
ام وريف بإبتسامه : خطبك اليوم من خالك
تغير وجه وريف تغيرت حالتها كلها من نظرة عيونها لرعشة يدينها : لا لايمه مو موافقه
ام وريف : ليش يا بنتي؟؟ توك تقولين زين
وريف بدت تعصب : زين لنفسه ماهو لي .. وبعدين قلت لك ما ابي اتزوج
ام وريف : يمه اللي صار ماضي وخلاص
قاطعتها وريف اللي دموعها غطت عيونها : يمه كم مره اقولك لا تفتحين هالموضوع
ام وريف : والله ودي افرح فيك واتطمن عليك قبل اموت
وبكت ام وريف
وريف اللي دموعها خانتها : بسم الله عليك يمه عسى يومي قبل يومك .. وبعدين انا بتخرج واتوظف واشتري بيت ونطلع من هنا وعد يا يمه وعد أغنيك عن الحاجه ..
وراحت تركض لغرفتها.. قفلت على نفسها الباب وحضنت مخدتها وبكت ..
’,
’,
’,
فيصل اللي كان لابس نظارته وكان يقرى بحماس

عبد العزيز : ههههههههههههه شفت شكلك انت وانت تقرا؟؟
بس فيصل مارد عليه ..
عبد العزيز: هييييييييييييييه فيصل
فيصل بعدم انتباه : هاه
عبد العزيز : إش عندك ؟؟
فيصل : خواطر نزلت خاطره جديده
عبد العزيز : من خواطر؟؟
فيصل : خواطر مكسوره اللي بالمنتدى
عبد العزيز : ياااااااااااااااغث دم ذيك الانسانه تحسها معقده نفسيا
فيصل : احس وراها سر بحيات
بهالوقت رن جوال وريف اسم شادن ..أكيد تبيني انزل
وريف: هلا

شادن: وريف بسرعه إنزلي
وريف: زين ان شاء الله
قفلت وريف الجهاز وطلعت تركض بسرعه دخلت السياره
وريف : السلام عليكم
زياد+ شادن : وعليكم السلام

وصلو الجامعه ونزلو .. شادن راحت محاضرتها .. اما وريف ماعندها محاضرات الا الساعه 12 بس ماعندها أحد يجيبها واضطرت تجي بدري ..فجأه شافت فجر بزوايه الكافتريا راحت شبه تركض من الفرحه : فجووووور يالدبه مداومه انتي؟
فجر: هلااااا والله ايه مداومه
وريف : ورا ماقلتي لي؟
فجر : توقعت ماتجين بدري
وريف: تعرفين اني ماعندي أحد يجيبني
فجر :اهاا صح نسيت.. تعالي نفطر على الطاوله اللي هناك
بعد ماجلسو البنات وافطرو تذكرت وريف الرساله اللي اليوم
وريف : الا ماقلت لك
فجر: وشهو ؟؟
وريف : اليوم وحده مرسله لي تقول تبي تطلع كتاب وتبي تشاورني في كتاباتها

فجر: وريف ودي اقولك شي بس أخاف تفهميني غلط
وريف: امريني قولي
فجر: اللحين انتي كتاباتك معروفه بين العالم .. واسمك مشهور .. ليش ماتبيعين كتاباتك ؟؟ اقل شي تدبرين امور كتب الجامعه
وريف تنهدت : فكرت بهالفكره بس اذا سويتها يبي لي ألتزم للي أبيعهم وانا ما أحب الإلتزام ..وغير كذا اذا التزمت ابنسى دراستي
فجر: لالالالا الا الدراسه ههههههههههههه
وريف: هههههههههههههه

رجعت وريف من الجامعه سلمت على امها وطلعت صلت العصر وناظرت بالكتاب افففف كبير مايمديني أذاكره كله وبكره الامتحان .. من التعب نامت بشرشف الصلاه عالسجاده الساعه 8 صحت وفتحت الكتاب تذاكر
’,
’,
’,
بهالوقت في بريطانيا ..
فيصل : هاه ردت عليك؟
عبد العزيز : لا اسحبت علي

فيصل : قلت لك ثقيله ماترد على احد ههههههههههههه
عبد العزيز : وراها وراها لين اجيب راسها
فيصل : خلاص يابوي إتركها بحالها
عبد العزيز بعناد : مو عبد العزيز اللي يخسر فهمت
فيصل: فهمت والله يعينك

شادن واللي عندها امتحان بكره ابتدت تذاكر الساعه 10 الليل .. شادن انسانه منعزله ماتخالط الناس يعني كافيه خيرها شرها.. لاصداقات ولا علاقات

الساعه 3 بالليل وريف راسها كبر الفيل من الصداع قررت تنزل تسوي لها قهوه تعدل بها راسها وترجع تكمل مذاكره طلعت من الباب وهي تترنح من التعب وقابلت عمها وزوجته قاعدين بالصاله :السلام عليكم
ابو زياد: هلا وريفه شلونك
وريف : هلا خالي بخير عساك بخير وشلونك انت
ام زياد: وريف حبيبتي ليش مافتحتي لي قبل شوي يوم كنت جايبه لك العصير
وريف بقلبها ((الله واكبر يالنصب كل ذا عشان خالي جالس ولا كان طلعت على حقيقتها )): لا ياخالتي ماله داعي تتعبين نفسك
ونزلت وريف للمطبخ وخلتهم .. خالها طيب بس شخصيته ضعيفه .. اف يقهر سوت لها كوبين قهوه لها ولشادن اللي اول ما سكنو معهم حاولت تتقرب منها .. لكن شادن صدتها ..
طلعت لغرفة شادن وطقت الباب وفتحته شادن
شادن: نعم
وريف: سويت لك قهوه عشان تصحصحين زين للمذاكره
شادن: شكرا
وريف:العفو بالتوفيق
شادن بإبتسامه : وياك
صكت الباب ورجعو كل وحده تكمل مذاكره..
الساعه 8 ونص طلعت وريف بعبايتها وكتابها بيدها والطرحه على كتوفها تنتظر شادن تجهز وزياد تحت ينتظرهم .. ماحست إلا باللي ماسكها من شعرها ناظرت باللي ماسكتها :خير وش تبين؟
ام زياد: والله ياحيوانه ان ماتعدلتي لتشوفين شي ماشفتيه
وريف بتمرد : وانا وش سويت؟؟
ام زياد: كفايه انا لامينك انتي وامك من الشارع ومتصدقين عليكم بالعيشه
وريف جرحها الكلام بس كابرت : لا صرتي دافعه من فلوسك شي تكلمي
وراحت بسرعه وريف عشان تخبي دمعتها اللي نزلت على صفحة الكتاب .. جلست وريف على الدرج الداخلي وفتحت القلم وكتبت على صفحة الكتاب ((على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد))
بهالوقت وصلت شادن وطلعو الثنتين لـزياد وراحو لإختبارهم ..


فجر: ترى لازم تعلمين خالك عليها هالكلبه
وريف: يافجر وش لي بالمشاكل وانا ضيفه؟؟ تهقين انه بيوقف ضد زوجته ام عياله عشان خاطري يمكن مره يدافع عني .. ومره ثانيه بس آخرتها بيطفش مني ومن أمي
فجر:الله يعينك ان شاء الله.. هاه رديتي على البنت اللي بتشاورك بالكتاب
وريف حطت يدها على فمها : يافشيلتي منها .. نسيت والله نسيت
فجر : ماعليك إكتبي لها كنت مشغوله ومافتحت النت
وريف: هذا اللي بسويه

سلمان : كان بألم بصدره فظيع .. الم مو طبيعي خلاه يطلع من الدوام اليوم بدري.. اتصل على فجر وقال لها انه بيمرها اللحين دامها خلصت من الإختبار..

وصلت وريف الساعه 2 ونص الظهر دورت امها وحضنتها : وشلونك يمه
ام وريف : بخير شلون امتحانك اليوم؟
وريف: يجنننننننننن الحمد لله
ام وريف : الحمد لله
وريف : عن أذنك أبريح شوي
طارت وريف عالغرفه وشبكت النت وفتحت المنتدى وردت على اسيرة الذكريات
((هلا اختي ..آسفه تأخرت بالرد كان عندي ظروف أشغلتني مادخلت امس .. عموما اتشرف بك .. وابضيفك عندي بس لو سمحتي لا احد يدري اني ايميلي عندك ))
عبد العزيز اللي كان مسجل دخوله بإسمه الأساسي ((كبرياء الجرح)) اول ماشاف خواطر مكسوره متواجده بالمنتدى طار عالمتواجدين شافها تحوس بالرسائل الخاصه طيران سجل خروج وسجل دخول بإسم اسيرة الذكريات.. لقى رساله خاصه من خواطر مكسوره قراها وفتح الماسنجر وجاته إضافه من ايميلها
لقاها اون لاين وهو كان اوف لاين كان نكه ((القلب دكان وكلن له مكان)) مسح النك وفكر فكر بعدين تذكر توقيع واحد من أخوياه بكتابه ((الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء))
اما وريف كان نكها .. (( على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد))
::دخل عليها عبد العزيز ::
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
السلام عليكم
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
وعليكم السلام هلا أسيره
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
هلا خواطر شلونك ؟؟
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
انا بخير بشريني عنك حبيبتي
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
حبتك العافيه يارب .. انا بخير
((دخل فيصل بهالوقت وناداه عبد العزيز :لا يفوتك
فيصل: وشهو؟؟
عبد العزيز : خواطر اون لاين
فيصل : يلعن ابو الحركاااااااااااااااااااااات
وجاء جلس جنب عبد العزيز يقرى المحادثه
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
اسفه باك ..
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
لا عادي اذا مشغوله اطلعي
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
مو مصدقه وااااااي .. اني اكلمك يا الغاليه
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
ههههههههه لا صدقي يالغلا انا اختك خواطر بشحمها ولحمها
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
تصدقين امي تسلم عليك واجد وتتابع كتاباتك ويعجبها فيك ثقلك على الشباب
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
الله يخليها لك يارب بوسي لي راسها
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
مايمديني
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
ليش؟
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
انا أدرس ببريطانيا وهي بالسعوديه
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
اهاا الله يعينك على فراقها
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
امين يارب ..
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
يالله وريني من كتاباتك دامنا فاضين
((توهق عبد العزيز : فيصل انقذنييييييييييييييييي
فيصل : وش اسوي لك؟؟
عبد العزيز : وش اقولها ؟؟ انا عمري ما كتبت سطرين على بعض ياربيييييييييييييييه))
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
وينك ؟؟؟
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
انا هنا بس ادور بجهاز صديقتي شي من كتاباتي مالقيت
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
اهاا اجل متى مادخلتي من جهازك وريني كتاباتك
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
ان شاء الله
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
الا انتي تحبين الشعر ولا الخواطر بالفصحى ولا بالعاميه ؟؟
((عبد العزيز : فيصصصصصصصصصل وش هالنشبه ذي
فيصل : هههههههه دبر عمرك))
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
لا أنا أحب اللي تكتبينها
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
اهاا خواطر يعني .. حلو حتى انا أفضل الخواطر
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
<<<وجه مبتسم
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
على فكره نكك مره حلو .. من كتاباتك؟
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
لا والله بس جمله غاليه علي كثير .. اوكي خواطر تامريني بشي ابوي جاء
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
غريبه امك بالسعوديه وابوك معك؟؟
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
ايه تعرفين انا بنت صعب يخلوني بلحالي
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
زين ما اعطلك تشرفت بمعرفتك مع السلامه
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
مع السلامـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

صكها بلوك ....والتفت على فيصل : يامال الوجع .. هذي مو بنت هذي شيطااااااااااان كأنها حاسه ماغير تسأل
فيصل : قلت لك انها صعبه
عبد العزيز: فيصل انتبه لا تقول للشباب ان الايميل معنا
فيصل : ليش؟
عبد العزيز : بس كذا
فيصل : عزوز .. لاتضر البنت بشي
عبد العزيز: اقول وش رايك تلايط

قفلت وريف الماسنجر وهي مستغربه البنت اسلوبها خبل وشلون صارت كاتبه؟؟ سبحان الله بس ذوقها بالنك رفيع يعني شكل كتاباتها حلوه ..


كملت ويف بحثها وطبعته وإفتكت من هم هالبحث مايحتاج مراجع من المكتبه الحمد لله..
رن جوالها : هلا فجوووووره
فجر: هلا فيك شخبارك
وريف: والله الحمد لله انتي اخبارك؟ خلصتي بحثك؟
فجر: ايه خلصته الحمد لله.. وريف جاي على بالي ننزل السوق جميع اليوم
وريف: تعرفين ماعندي أحد يوديني
فجر: ادري بس لو نمرك ناخذك انتي وامك عادي؟
وريف : يوووه وش يودي امي السوق؟؟ تتعب ياعمري ماتقدر
فجر: طيب شوفي شادن
وريف: ههههههههههه ياحبي لك على برائتك .. ما اتوقع تروح
فجر: جربي وش بتخسرين؟
وريف: ولا شي
فجر: يالله عشاني كلميها.. خلينا نفلها اليوم
وريف: اوكي اكلمها وأرد عليك
فجر: يالله لا تطولين علي .. سلام
وريف: الله يسلمك

قفلت وريف من فجر .. ياشينك يافجر حطيتيني بموقف غبي .. اتصلت على شادن وردت عليها بسرعه..
شادن: نعم
وريف: هلا شادن شخبارك؟
شادن : الحمد لله بخير انتي شلونك؟
وريف: والله بخير .. شادن ممكن طلب؟
شادن: قولي وشو
وريف: اممم صديقتي اتصلت لي تبيني أروح معها السوق بس امك وامي ماراح يرضون اطلع بلحالي وعزمتك تجين معنا يعني عشان يوافقون
شادن: مع اني قبل أمس رايحه .. بس عشانك طيب
وريف استانست: مشكوره شكرا
شادن اللي عرفت ان وريف خايفه من امها انها ترفض بس بوجود شادن ماراح ترفض قفلت السماعه وقامت تتجهز للسوق
بعد نص ساعه بالضبط كان سلمان تحت بيت ابو زيادينتظر هو وفجر وريف وشادن
سلمان: زين زوجها ليش طلقها؟؟
فجر: ما احد يدري ولليوم هذا هو ماتزوج ولا هي تزوجت ..
سلمان: يقرب لها؟
فجر: مدري
سلمان: الله يعينها
فجر: خلاص خلاص هذا هي جات هي وبنت خالها
دخلو وريف وشادن السياره وسلمت وريف: السلام عليكم
فجر+ سلمان: وعليكم السلام
وداهم السوق وراح هو للمقهى يستريح على مايرجعون
فجر كانت ماسكه يد وريف وشادن جنبهم تمشي شافو برمودا بيضا ماتت عليها فجر اشترو وريف وفجر نفس الشي وطلعو من المحل كانت شادن ساكته طول ماهي معاهم كانو يتنقلون من محل لمحل يسولفون ويضحكون
وريف: لا يفوتك هذاك الفستان كشخه يصلح لدكتورتنا العجوز ههههههههه
فجر ناظرت بالفستان وفطست ضحك : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اتخيلها فيه هههههههه
وريف: شادن اذا تعبانه عادي نرجع البيت
شادن: لا مو تعبانه
كملو تسوقهم البنات وشادن أخيرا تكلمت : ابروح لمحل ملابس شبابيه
فجر: والله فكره يالله
دخلو المحل واختارت شادن قميص اسود وبرتقالي وبنطلون جنز
وريف اللي حاسه انهم مهمشين شادن : حلو ذوقك شدون
شادن : هذي لزياد
فجر: اممم حلوه مره فظيعه ابشتري لسلمان وحده ههههههههه ماعمره لبس كذا دومه وهو بثياب
وريف: اؤؤ شكله رسمي مره
فجر: بالعكس .. بس تعرفين طوول يومه دوامات .. الله يخليه لنا يارب.. هو ابونا وهو اخونا وهو كل شي
إشترو الملابس وخلصو كل شي واتصل فجر على سلمان على شان يمرهم
سلمان: مابغيتو تخلصون ؟؟
فجر: اسفه ...
سلمان: ولا اسفه ولا شي فداك يالله بس اللحين بطلع انا بالكوفي اللي قدامكم
طلع سلمان كان قدام البنات وجها لوجه شادن حست بشي داخلها تحرك .. ماشاء الله عليه مو كبير ويوم توصفه فجر توقعته بالخمسين ..
ركبو البنات السياره ورجعو وقبل تطلع وريف من السياره قالت : مشكورين
فجر: العفو
نزلو البنات وقبل يدخلون البيت وريف مسكت شادن مع كتفها : شادن .. مشكوره انك رحتي معنا والله تونسنا
شادن: العفو ماسويت شي صديقتك اللي ونستك
دخلو البيت .. شادن طلعت غرفتها ووريف راحت لامها : السلام عليكم
ام وريف: وريف طلبتك جيبي لي مويه لي ساعه انادي الشغاله ولا ترد علي
وريف: افاا اللحين اجيب لك
وراحت ركض جابت لامها مويه .. وبعد ماشربت امها : الله يسقيك من حوض نبيه يارب
وريف: يمه وش رايك أطلع لك جوال عشان لو بغيتي شي تتصلين علي اجيب لك ؟؟
ام وريف: هههههههههههه وش كبري وتبين معي جوال
وريف: وش فيها يمه عادي
ام وريف : لالا ما ابي
وريف: طيب شرايك تجين عندي بالغرفه منها أحد يملي علي المكان ومنها احط بالي عليك
ام وريف: لا ياحبيبتي انا بغرفتي اريح لي وانتي غرفتك بارده علي
وريف: اللي يريحك .. يالله تامريني بشي بروح انام تعبانه من فرفرة السوق وترى فجر تسلم عليك
ام وريف: الله يسلمها ويسلمك .. لايمه ما ابي شي روحي إرتاحي
دخلت وريف وهي مستانسه كتبت مسج لفجر وأرسلته ..
فجر اللي كانت توري سلمان ملابسه اللي جابتها له رن المسج.. قرت المسج ومن كل قلبها ابتسمت.. ناظرت بسلمان :شفت ياسلمان
سلمان: وشهو؟
فجر: مرسله لي .. الله لايحرمني منك ونستيني اليوم
سلمان: مسكينه .. الله لايفرقكم
جوري: اكيد وريف؟؟
ام سلمان: من هي؟
فجر تضحك : ههههه ايه وريف
ام سلمان: من هي وريف؟
فجر : صديقتي .. يمه وش رايك تعرفين على امها؟؟
ام سلمان : ليش؟
فجر: امها مقعده لاتروح ولا تجي وانتي لاتروحين ولا تجين وبيتهم قريب تتعرفون تونسون بعض
ام سلمان : ان شاء الله حددي معهم يوم وانا اروح ماوراي شي
جوري: وناسه ابشوف هالوريف ذي




عبد العزيز : فيصل يامال الفتره دبرني
فيصل: دبر عمرك .. شف لك أحد يكتب عنك
عبد العزيز : ابنقل كتابات من أي منتدى
فيصل : لاااااا انتبه يالثور
عبد العزيز : ليش عاد؟
فيصل: اقولك هي كاتبه يعني اكيد بتكشفك
عبد العزيز : طيب وش ازين اللحين؟
فيصل: اكتب انت؟
عبد العزيز : وشهووووووووو انا الماده الوحيده اللي اخاف من الرسوب فيها التعبير
فيصل: هههههههههههههه حاول ولا انسى السالفه بلوك وديليت وخلاص

بعد يومين

فتحت وريف الماسنجر شافت اسيرة الذكريات اون لاين
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
هلا أسيره
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
اهلين خواطر شخبارك يالغلا؟
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
والله بخير .. شخبارك وشخبار دراستك؟
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
بخير كلش تمام
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
شخبار اهلك كلمتيهم؟؟
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
لا والله قبل يومين اخر مكالمه
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
الله يرجعك لهم سالمه غانمه..وين كتاباتك؟؟
((عبد العزيز اللي كان متوقع هالطلب ومحضر لها كلام مصفوف كتبه قبل شوي))
الأفق لا يعني السمـــــــــــاء:
لحظه ارسل لك وحده من كتاباتي
((أرسل لها الخاطره وبدت تقراها على طول))
((حينما تلاطمك امواج الحياه من كل صوب,, وتتخبط خطواتك على سواحل النجاه دون الوصول إليها..
ومجداف الأمل .. قد حطمه نحس أيامك .. وقارب الحب شارف على الإنقلاب .. وطوق النجاه أبعدته الأمواج الثائره عنك .. وأصبحت لاتملك إلا لوحة الصبر تتشبث بها وتتعلق آمالك الشبه منتهيه بها))
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه جد جد قمه ماشاء الله عليك ماتوقعتك بهالروعه انتي حرام ماتنشرين كتاباتك
((عبد العزيز كان متوقع صورة وجه يضحك .. كان متوقع تصكه بلوك .. متوقع أي ردة فعل سيئه .. يوم قرا ردها ما صدق اللي يشوفه))
الأفق لا يعني السمــــــــــاء:
تكلميني؟؟؟
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
ايه انتي اجل خيالك ماشالله عليك بجد انتي مذهله
((عبد العزيز بصراااااااخ: فيصصصصصصصصصصصل اترك اللي بيدك وتعال))
الأفق لا يعني السمــــــــــاء:
تسلمين لي ياوخيتي عالمجامله
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
والله مو مجامله
((فيصل : هلا وش تبي؟
عبد العزيز : اعجبتها الخرابيط إلا انهبلت عليها
فيصل: أي خرابيط؟
عبد العزيز: قبل شوي خربطت عشان لو قالت لي وريني كتاباتك وريتها ههههههههههههههههعلى صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
الوووووووووووووووو
الأفق لا يعني السمــــــــــاء:
هلا هلا
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
مشغوله؟
الأفق لا يعني السمــــــــــاء:
لا والله بس اوري صديقتي كلامك عن خاطرتي
((فيصل : هههههههههههههههههه اجل انا صديقتك..

وبهاللحظه دخلت فجر اون لاين كان نكها ((جميلة هذي الحياه بقربك)) ودخلت عليها وريف..
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
هلااااااااااااااااااااا قلبي
جميلة هذي الحياه بقربك:
هلا عمري .. شلونك

عبد العزيز اللي شاف اخته اون لاين ماصدق عيونه
الافق لا يعني السمـــــــــــــــاء:
عن اذنك غلاتي خواطر شوي

وريف اللي مشغوله بمحادثتها مع فجر ..
على صفحة الحزن كُتب إسمي بالسواد:
لا فديتك عادي اذنك معك

ماصدق عبد العزيز صكها بلوك وفيصل قام من عنده عشان ياخذ راحته مع اخته
الأفق لا يعني السمــــــــــاء:
هلا فجوووووووره وشلونك؟
جميلة هي الحياه بقربك:
هلااااا .. شا هالتطور عزوز صرت مثقف اش هالنك
الأفق لا يعني السمــــــــــاء:
هههههههههه شفتي شلون طمنيني عنك؟
جميلة هي الحياه بقربك:
والله بخير انت شخبارك؟؟
الأفق لا يعني السمــــــــــاء:
شفيك تتأخرين بالرد؟؟؟
جميلة هي الحياه بقربك:
عشان معي محادثه مع صديقتي
الأفق لا يعني السمــــــــــاء:
اهاا .. طيب ردي عالمايك مشتاق لصوتك
اذا شفت ردوود راح انزل بااارت ...~
تحياتي..
مجنونة وحلوة..~

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووووووووووو عالجزء الحلووو
ننتظر الجزء الجديد

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

منوووورة بنت عموووو...
       تحياتي.. مجنونة

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مر اسبوع عليهم اليوم هو موعد زيارة ام سلمان لأم وريف.. واختارته وريف لأن ام زياد اليوم بتطلع يعني ماراح يكون أي موقف محرج لامها ان شاء الله
فجر:طيب وشادن بتروح مع امها؟؟
وريف: ما ادري عنها
فجر: تدرين شلون.. اتصلي لها قولي لها اني أبجي تتذكرين موقفها معك ايام السوق كانت طيبه
وريف: والله صادقه
راحت وريف طقت على شادن الباب ..إفتحت لها شادن : نعم
و ريف: بغيت أقولك ان فجر وأهلها بعد شوي بيجون يزورونا .. اذا فاضيه تعالي اقعدي معنا
شادن: طيب ان شاء الله


راحت وريف وقفلت شادن الباب .. كان عندها رغبه انها تشوف أهل فجر ليش؟؟ ماتدري
لبست وكشخت وسوت شعرها وطلعت ..
وريف إنبهرت بشكل شادن وبدون ماتنتبه لنفسها : شدووووووون تجننين
شادن اللي تعودت على رسميتها مع بنت عمتها : شكرا
وريف صحت من الكلمه: انا بروح المطبخ
وريف كانت لابسه بنجابي بيج واورنجي وفارقه شعرها الناعم وحاطه على نص جبهتها سلسه وراسمه عيونها ..
اما شادن كانت لابسه تنوره لين الركبه بيضا وبلوزه حمرا وملفلفه شعرها المتدرج على برا ومكياجها احمر يتناسب مع لون بشرتها الفاتح
’,
’,
سلطان اللي نزل بيروح لأصحابه لقى امه ودانه أخته جالسين
سلطان: مساء الخيرات
دانه بإبتسامه : هلا والله
ام سلطان: هلا يمه بتطلع؟
سلطان:ايه ابطلع تامريني بشي؟
ام سلطان: الله يوفقك
سلطان: الا يمه وريف ماردت عليكم؟؟
دانه: ههههههههه اثقل يابوي
ام سلطان: لا والله ماردت
سلطان: يمه طلبتك اتصلي عليهم إسألي لهم اكثر من اسبوع
ام سلطان : زين هات التلفون
اتصلت وردت عليها ام وريف
ام وريف: الو
ام سلطان: هلا ام وريف شلونك ياوخيتي؟
ام وريف عرفت راعية الصوت وتضايقت : هـ هـلا هلا ام سلطان
ام سلطان: وشلون القمر وريف ؟؟
هنا سلطان ابتسم ابتسامه واسعه
ام وريف: والله الحمد لله بخير
ام سلطان: الا علامكم طولتو علينا بالرد؟
ام وريف : والله يام سلطان ان ولدك ماينعاب والبنت مالها خاطر بالعرس
ام سلطان ناظرت بولدها اللي على اعصابه واقف على راسها
ام سلطان: زين يصير خير مع السلامه
ام وريف: مع السلامه


سلطان اللي خاف يوم شاف امه مو على بعضها : يمه بشري؟؟
ام سلطان : وجع يوجعها تحمد ربها احد خطبها تقول مالها خاطر بالعرس
سلطان إنصدم من رفض وريف له كان ساكت
دانه: يمه الله يهداك علامك عالبنت كل شي قسمه ونصيب
ام سلطان : ولدي ماينعاب وما اكون ام سلطان ان مازوجته شيخة البنات
سلطان: بـــــــــــــس يمه .. انا غير وريف ماني متزوج
طلع من عندهم ودخل غرفته وقفل عليه .. ليش هي ماتبيني... رجال واصلي الحمد لله وموظف وراتبي زين وسمعتي حلوه الحمد لله .. وشكلي مقبول وناظر بالمرايه اللي كانت قدامه..طالع بجسمه اللي كان مليان شوي .. معقول؟؟ معقول رفضتني عشاني متين؟؟؟؟ اوعدك يا وريف كلها كم شهر وتشوفين سلطان اللي تبين



رن الجرس وراحت وريف تركض تفتح الباب
وشافت حرمه كبيره وجنبها فجر ابتسمت لهم ودخلتهم وسلمت عليهم وشافت جوري وراهم
وريف: انتي اكيد جوري
جوري: صح ههههههه
وريف: اسم على مسمى ربي يحفظك
جوري طارت من الوناسه .. ودخلتهم وريف على أمها اللي كانت بالصاله الداخليه
نزلت شادن من الدرج اللي كان مقابل للصاله .. فجر ماصدقت اللي تشوفه .. شادن تبتسم معقول؟؟؟ لا وكاشخه ونازله تسلم علينا ..
سلمت عليهم شادن وقعدت معاهم




فيصل: يلعن يوووووووووووومك اش هذا
عبد العزيز : ههههههه وش فيك؟
فيصل : ولا أرق بنت تكتب هالكلام
عبد العزيز: والله ياخوك فتحت الوورد وتخيلت نفسي بنت وبديت اكتب
فيصل: بس جد انت فظيع.. عمري ماتخيلتك تقدر تكتب
عبد العزيز : تصدق ولا انا ... اول ما كتبت هالكلام ضحكت على نفسي بس بعد مامدحتني خواطر .. قريته حسيته شي حلو


كان الكل مشغول بالسوالف قامت شادن تصب لأم سلمان الشاهي وريف في حالة ذهول شديده من بنت خالها ..
فجر: وريف
وريف: هاه
فجر: وش فيها شادن اليوم ماهي طبيعيه
وريف: علمي علمك..
دق جوال فجر : هلا سلمان
شادن ابتسمت ولاحظت وريف هالإبتسامه ..
فجر: انت عند الباب؟؟ زين اللحين بنطلع لك.


سلمان كان ينتظر اهله بهالوقت وصل زيادالسياره شكلها غريب .. قرب من شباك السياره وقال: سلام عليكم
سلمان: هلا وعليكم السلام
زياد: تبي شي ياخوي؟؟
سلمان: لا والله بس أنتظر أهلي هنا
زياد: افاا وواقف عند الباب؟؟ حياك تفضل
سلمان: اسمحلي مستعجل
زياد: لا والله انزل البيت بيتك
بهاللحظه طلعو البنات وامهم من البيت
جوري (((كاشفه وجهها )): من اللي مع سلمان
فجر: اتوقع ولد خال وريف زياد





سلمان: هذولا الاهل طلعو



زياد: اجل المره الثانيه مافيه فكه


سلمان ابتسم : ان شاء الله مع السلامه




ركبت ام سلمان قدام والبنات ورا


سلمان: هاه انبسطتو؟؟


جوري: اخيررررررررررررا شفت وريف تجنن


فجر قرصت جوري: عيب


جوري: وش اللي عيب ؟؟ والله من جد البنت تجنن


فجر: طيب عيب تمدحينها عند أخوك


سلمان: هههههههههه يمه انبسطتي؟


ام سلمان: ياحليلها امها والله العظيم تنحط عالجرح يبرى


سلمان: اهم شي انبسطتي


ام سلمان: ايو والله الحمد لله


فجر: قلت لك يمه بتتونسين





داخل البيت ..


وريف: هاه يمه وش رايك فيهم؟؟


ام وريف: ماشاء الله عليهم اول ماشفت ام رفيقتك قلت ياربيه هذي متكبره وشايفه نفسها بس طلع العكس


وريف: وفجر اش رايك فيها؟؟


ام وريف تضحك : هههههه لو عندي ولد خطبتها له


وريف: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


زيادعند الباب : احم احم ياولد


وريف قامت بتطلع غرفتها : اصبر يازياد ابطلع فوق وانت ادخل


ام وريف: تراكم اخوان ماله داعي تتغطون.... ادخل ياولدي طلعت وريف


زياداللي توه راجع من التمرين : ههههههههههه ايه اخوان بس مايجوز تكشف عندي شخبارك عمتي؟؟


ام وريف : الا يجوز انا مرضعتكم مع بعض


زياد: هاااه؟؟ مرضعتنا مع بعض؟؟


ام وريف : ايه يوم كنت صغير ياولدي صارت مشكله بين امك وابوك طلقها لمدة سنه وانا اللي رضعتك ذيك الفتره


زياد: ورا ماقلتو لنا ؟؟؟؟ ليش ساكتين؟؟


ام وريف: وليش نقول؟؟


زياداللي انفعل : الله واكبر تحرموني من اختي طول هالسنين وتقولون ليش؟ وبعدين افرضو لو تزوجتها ؟؟؟ بكره يطلعون عيالي هم عيال اختي .. ترى هالأمور مالازم ينسكت عنها


ام وريف: انا وابوك موجودين وعارفين انكم اخوان


زياد: ما احد يضمن عمره ياعمه


ام وريف :عاد هذاني قلت لك


زياد: هههههههههههه والله نكته ..إصبري ابتصل عالوالد




زياد: الو سلام يبه..


ابو زياد: هلا ياولدي هاه شخبارك؟؟ شخبار اصابتك؟


زياد: لا لا اللحين الحمد لله وان شاء الله المباراه الجايه ابلعب مع الفريق


ابو زياد: الحمد لله أجل


زياد: اقول يبه


ابو زياد: سم


زياد: اقول صدق وريف اختي من الرضاعه؟؟


ابو زيادسكت وبعد تفكير : ايه ايه عمتك رضعتك سنه كامله


زياد: يبه وليش ماقلتو لنا؟؟


ابو زياد: هذاك عرفت اللحين


زياد: طيب يبه ابسلم على اختي


ابو زياد: عندك عمتك استسمح منها


زياد: يبه هذي اختي وشلون استسمح منكم


ابو زياد: اوووه تراي مشغول وانت اشغلتني


زياد: زين زين مع السلامه




زيادالتفت على عمته : عمه ناديها لازم اشوفها


ام وريف: صاحي انت


زياد: ايه صاحي الحمد لله


ام وريف : ياولدي وشلون


زياد بدا يعصب: ياعمه احرمتوني من اختي بعمري اللي راح واللحين بتحرموني منها بقية عمري؟؟


ام وريف: ياولدي اللي يسمعك يقول ماعندك خوات .. هذي هي شادن ماشاء الله


قاطعها زياد: شادن تسمينها اخت؟؟ شادن اصلا مااحس انها كائن حي .. حتى يوم انصبت وسويت عملية الرباط الصليبي بركبتي ماكلفت على عمرها غير بكلمة سلامات .. ووريف اللي بنت عمتي كانت هي اللي تطبخ لي وتحط لي ..




شادن اللي كانت توها مبدله ملابسها وبتنزل تجلس مع وريف وعمتها سمعت اخر كلام .. معقول يازياد هذي فكرتك عني.. هذي فكرة الناس .. انا ماتحس اني كائن حي .. طلعت غرفتها وقفلت على نفسها ..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

زياد: يالله ياعمه ابسلم على اختي


ام وريف : ههههههههه زين بس اصبر نقول لها


زياد: عطيني رقمها انا اكلمها


ام وريف: لاتحرجها ياوليدي..


زياد: ههههههههههه شدعوه خطيبها مو اخوها ههههههههههه




طلع زياد لغرفة شادن اللي كانت في حاله غريبه .. ليش انا مكتأبه.؟؟ مو هذا اللي انا سويته بنفسي .. مو هذا اللي قالت لي امي اسويه ..إبتعدت عن الناس لأنهم مايناسبوني ولا يناسبون طبقتي الاجتماعيه .. صديت وريف لأنها مطلقه وينخاف من صحبتها .. بس هالمطلقه طلعت افضل مني الف مره ...


قطع عليها افكارها طق الباب


شادن بعد ماتنحنحت عشان لايبان صوتها متغير : مين؟؟


زياد: انا ياشادن إفتحي لي


شادن حاولت ترسم على وجهها إبتسامه وفتحت الباب : اهليييييييييييين


زياد انسطل مو متوقع من شادن الا الرسميه وشلون صارت كذا : هلا بك .. دريتي بآخر الاخبار؟؟؟


شادن اللي حست بإستغراب اخوها : تعال أدخل وسولف على كيفك


زياد: ادخل!!!


شادن: ايه حياك


وفتحت شادن الباب لآخره ودخلت جلست على كرسي الكمبيوتر .. فيصل دخل وصار يناظر بالغرفه يووووه من كم سنه مادخلتها دخل وجلس عالكنبه اللي جنب السرير


شادن تحط يدها على خدها : وش هي آخر الأخبار؟؟


زياد اللي منذهل من تغير أخته : انا ووريف


شادن اللي ماسمعت من حوار زياد مع عمتها الا اخره وماتدري انهم صارو اخوان قالت بوناسه : انخطبتو ؟؟؟


زياد ضحك بأعلى صوته: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه وش انخطبنا الله يرضى عليك؟؟؟ وريف اختي


شادن رجع وجهها الرسمي : وشلون


زياد تكلم بهدوء : يقولون اني رضعت من عمتي واحنا صغار


شادن بنفس الرسميه : ليش وامي وين؟؟


زياد اللي متردد يقول لشادن : امممممم


شادن فهمت اخوها وقالت بإبتسامه : تطمن ماراح اقول لأمي


زياد ضحك : هههههههههه عشان صارت مشكله بين امي وبين ابوي وطلقها سنه


شادن : اهااا عشان كذا ماتواطن عمتي


زياد بإستغراب : من اللي ماتواطن عمتي؟


شادن: هاا.. لا ولا شي


زياد: انا جيت ابي رقم وريف ابي اقولها تنزل


شادن : انا اروح اكلمها اللحين اخليها تجي





طلعت شادن من غرفتها وهي مستانسه انها قدرت تغير شوي من طبيعة علاقتهم هي وزياد وصار يسولف معها مثل زمان قبل تتغير عليه.. وصلت باب وريف طقت الباب


وريف اللي حاطه سماعات المايك ومشغله اغنيه مادرت عن الباب ولا سمعته .. حاولت شادن تكسر طابع الرسميه اللي بينهم وتفتح الباب بس قالت يمكن تلبس ولا شي .. لا اذا بتلبس اكيد بتقفل الباب .. خلوني افتحه ووريف طيبه ماراح تزعل لو ما اعجبها التصرف .. سمت بالله وفتحت الباب


كانت وريف جالسه عالسرير وظهرها للباب يعني ما انتهت للباب انه انفتح ورقبتها تروح يمين ويسار مع الاغنيه .. ضحكت شادن على شكلها وقربت منها وطقتها مع ظهرها .. وريف من الخرعه : واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا. . يمه شادن خرعتيني


شادن تغير وجهها .. حقدت على نفسها يوم سوت هالحركه


وريف حست بإحراج شادن : هههههههههههههههههه بس حلو المقلب مردوده هالحركه


ابتسمت شادن بإرتياح ... وقالت لها سالفة هالرضاعه


وريف: وشهووووووووووووووو لالالالا مستحيل انزل اسلم عليه


شادن: ليش؟


وريف: استحي


شادن: تدرين لحظه اتصل عليه




زياد: هلا شدون


شادن: شادن ماتبي تنزل


زياد: عطيني اياها


شادن : طيب((وتكلم وريف)) هاك خوذيه


وريف: هلا زياد


زياد: يالله بس انزلي .. ودي اغير عن شادن شوي هههههههههههههه


وريف: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


زياد: ان مانزلتي ترى ابطلع أشدك من شعرك .. ولا نسيتي اني اخوك الكبير


وريف: يعني تستخدم صلاحياتك؟؟


زياد: بالضبط ههههههههههههههههه




نزلت وريف مع شادن وهي حاسه بإرتباك .. وشلون تقعد مع رجال غريب عنها..ياربييييييه فشله.. اول مادخلت عندهم زياد مقرر انه ياخذ الامور بمزح عشان لا تتفشل وريف


زياد: هلا وريف


وقام يسلم عليها .. كانت تتنافض المسكينه .. ياحرام ..اول ماقعدت


وريف: شلونك يازياد


زياد: بخير يالله قومي سوي شاهي


وريف: هااه؟


زياد: ههههههههههههههههه امزح بس ابختبرك انتي اخت اصليه ولا تايون


الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





عبد العزيز كان فاتح الكتاب قدامه والقلم بيده وعيونه طايره قدامه


فيصل : لا ياشيخ


عبد العزيز : هاه هلا؟


فيصل: يعني قاعد تذاكر اللحين؟


عبد العزيز : وش بك؟


فيصل: لكتاب عالطاوله ولا بالجدار


عبد العزيز : هههههههههههههههههههه بروح اغير جو بالنت وارجع اذاكر


فيصل اللي حاس ان عبد العزيز متغير هالايام كله سرحان ويفكر .. تعلق بالنت اكثر من قبل .. ياربيه معقول مل من الدراسه .. هذي آخر سنه له .. ما اكون فيصل ان ماخليتك ترجع بإمتياز


فيصل: عزوز .. نص ساعه وترجع تذاكر


عبد العزيز: ترى ماني بزر انا


فيصل : بس انا بزر وابتصل على سلمان اقوله 


عبد العزيز: لالا خلاص نص ساعه واذاكر


فيصل : ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

عبد العزيز 


فتح ايميله وكان إحساسه صح خواطر اون لاين .. خواطر الاسبوعين الاخيره تعود يكلمها كل يوم .. ياربي ادري انه غلط.. وادري انه حرام اضحك عالبنت بس شسوي شي غصب مو بكيفي


عبد العزيز كان نكه ((خلي المستور خافي .. واكثر العالم تخافه))



اما وريف كان نكها ((احبــ ولا يجي في بالك أحد غيرك يضيف الكاف))


خلي المستور خافي .. واكثر العالم تخافه:


هاااي





وجاته الرساله التلقائيه اللي حاطتها وريف..


((انا اللحين تحت مو موجوده يمكن أتأخر اللي تبيني ضروري تتصل على جوالي .. وريف))


عبد العزيز صرخ : فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييصل


فيصل: وش فيك.؟؟ علامك تصارخ


عبد العزيز بفرحه : عرفت إسمها


فيصل : منهي؟


عبد العزيز: خواطر


فيصل : قل قسم؟؟


عبد العزيز : وقسم بالله


فيصل : كيف؟؟


عبد العزيز : لقيتها اون لاين وكلمتها ولقيتها حاطه مسج تلقائي وشكلها ناسيه اني ما اعرف اسمها وكاتبه فيه اللي تبيني ضروري تتصل على جوالي ونقطتين وبعدين وريف


فيصل : اسمها وريف؟؟


عبد العزيز : ايه


فيصل: وعععع


عبد العزيز : وجعععع وش تبي اسمها ؟؟؟ جاسيكا؟؟


فيصل : هههههههههههههههه حلوه جاسيكا وكتاباتها بالفصحى




اليوم الأحد .. موعد مباراة فريق زياد مع الفريق المنافس لهم عالنهائي .. صلى زياد العصر ودعا من كل قلبه ((ياااااااااارب انصرنا اليوم ووفقني))


وريف وشادن اللي علاقتهم قامت تقوى بالايام الاخيره


شادن اللي متردده تسأل : امممم وريف


وريف: سمي


شادن: شخبار فجر؟؟


وريف افهمت شادن : والله كلهم بخير .. وش رايك شدون بشاورك؟؟


شادن : وشو


وريف: نرد لهم زيارتهم؟؟ احس لازم


شادن بوناسه: أيـــــــه والله لازم


وريف ((يالبى قلب اللي يحبون)) : بس امي صعبه نجرجرها معنا بهالكرسي .. تعب عليها


شادن : ولا تعب ولا شي ناخذ الشغاله معنا وهي تتكفل بها


وريف : بس امك


شادن اللي تذكرت ان امها هي سبب اللي كانت فيه: امي عندها بدال الشغاله عشره




بهالوقت دخل عليهم زياد : سلااااام


وريف+شادن: وعليكم السلام


زياد: اشوى انك صرتي اختي ادخل البيت بدون ما اتنحنح ههههههه


البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههه


وريف: اليوم مباراتكم؟؟


زياد: ااااه ايه اليوم والله خصمنا يخوف


شادن : الله يوفقك وتفوزون بعشر اهداف


زياد: ههههههههههههههههه حشى كرة سله ماعاد هي كرة قدم


وريف: هههههههههههههههههههههههه


زياد: يالله عن أذنكم ادعولي




أخذ زياد شنطته وطلع.. وريف شاورت امها بالزياره ووافقت امهم.. واتصلت على فجر يحددون موعد


وريف: هلا فجر


فجر: هلا والله


وريف: شخبارك عساك بخير؟


فجر: والله بخير وشلون اخوك الجديد ههههههههه


وريف بتحرجها : وليش تسألين ؟؟؟


فجر اللي ما كان قصدها : يهب ياوجهك ماقصدت شي


وريف: هههههههههههه بخير ادعيله عنده مباراه مهمه


فجر : اليوم؟؟


وريف: ايه .. بغيت انسى


فجر: وشو


وريف: ترى بنزوركم


فجر: وااااااااااااااااااو وناسه متى؟؟


وريف: انتو حددو اللي يناسبكم


فجر: خلاص اكلم ماما وسلوم وارد لكم خبر


وريف: زين مع السلامه




جووري اللي كانت تلعب مع سلمان اونو


جوري: هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه غلبتك للمره الاربعين بعد الميه


سلمان: يالنصابه هههههههههههههههه ((وفجأه تعقدت حواجبه وصرخ))آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه


جوري رمت الي بيدها وصرخت : يبه وش فيك؟؟؟


سلمان يحاول يبتسم : لالا مافيني شي بس آآآه


جوري ارتاعت راحت تنادي فجر اللي جالسه تتفرج عالمباراه من الطفش


جوري ببكاء: فجرررررررررررررررررررر فجررررررررررررر الحقيني


فجر: وش فيك ؟؟؟؟


جوري تشاهق : بابا ... بابا بيروح






====




انـــــــــــــــــتهــــــــــــى البارت الأول

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

*فجر عرفت انه سلمان راحت تركض لأخوها اللي كان وجهه لونه متغير اللحين وشلون نقدر نوديه المستشفى .. ياليتك ياسلمان جايب لنا سواق ..
اخذت جوالها واتصلت على وريف
وريف: هلا والله
فجر: الحقينا ااااااااااااه سلمان بيروح مثل ابوي
وريف تخرعت : سلمان ((هنا التفت شادن)) وش فيه؟؟
فجر: ما ادري ماسك قلبه ومايقدر يتحرك
وريف: اوكي اللحين يجي السواق
فجر: يدل البيت؟؟
وريف: لا انا ادله بجيكم اللحين

قفلت وريف وراحت تركض وشادن وراها : اش فييييييييييك
وريف التفت : شادن سلمان طايح عليهم وماعندهم احد يوديه المستشفى تروحين معي مع السواق
شادن دمعت عيونها : طيب
راحو بسرعه البسو عباياتهم فوق البجايم وراحو ركض للسواق اللي كان نايم
شادن تبكي : محمد ... محمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
محمد من داخل الغرفه : هاااااااااااه اس فيه مدام
وريف رجفت الباب برجلها : قوووم لا قسما بالله عالمطار اللحين
قام محمد وحالته حاله وفتح الباب : اس فيه؟؟؟
وريف: شغل السياره بسرعه
محمد بعبط : بس انا سواق مال مدام ام زياد
شادن اللي قربت تبي تضربه : انت بتتحرك اللحين ولا وربي اخليك عالمقبره
راح محمد زعلان ويتكلم بالاندنوسي وشغل الكامري ومشو وكانت تدله وريف يوم وصلو لبيت فجر شافت فجر وامها واقفين عند الباب بعباياتهم
نزلو البنات وقالت وريف : محمد ادخل داخل شيل الرجال
دخل محمد ولقى سلمان طايح وجوري حاضنته وتصرخ .. محمد اخذ سلمان وحطه بالمرتبه اللي ورا ..
فجر : يمه انتي إركبي مع سلمان وأنا ابلحقكم مع البنات
امها بدون شعور راحت ركبت مع السواق وحركو على المستشفى
فجر راحت تركض داخل البيت وجوري واقفه بالشارع تناظر بالكامري لين اختفت اخر الشارع واقفه ببجامتها تبكي .. وشادن ووريف مو عارفين وش ناويه فجر عليه مادرو الا فجر نازله معها مفاتيح
وريف: وش هذا ؟؟
فجر تبكي: مفاتيح سيارة سلمان
وريف: انهبلتي انتي؟
فجر: اللي تبي تروح معي تروح
وريف: الناس وش بيقولون ؟؟؟
فجر: الناس مو مرجعين أخوي لا راح مني
وريف تتكلم بعقلانيه : يعني انتي لا لحقتيه الحين بترجعينه؟؟؟
فجر وهي ميته من الصياح : اقل شي اعيش لحظاته الاخيره وركبت السياره وشغلتها
جوري ركبت قدام وشادن ووريف اللي مو عاجبتها تصرف فجر ركبت ورا
فجر طلعت محترفه بالسواقه شغلت السياره وشادن اتصلت على محمد عشان تعرف هم في أي مستشفى
ومن حسن حظ فجر السياره مظلله ماعدا القزازه الاماميه ولا صادفتهم ولا نقطة تفتيش فجر كانت طايره وشادن ووريف ميتين رعب وصلو المستشفى نزلو البنات من السياره وراحو يركضون وكل اللي شافو الموقف مو مصدقين ان البنات هم الي ساقو لسياره .. دخلو البنات المستشفى ركض وشافو امهم عالكرسي تبكي
شادن تبكي: خاله طمنينا ؟؟
ام سلمان اللي ماتقدر تتكلم مرتفع عندها الضغط : مــ ــا أددرررري
فجر: يمه تكفين لايصير فيك شي طلبتك يمه طلبتك
وريف: فجر هدي نفسك
ام سلمان: هذا هو الدكتور
وريف : دكتور بشرنا؟؟
الدكتور: انتو اهل المريض؟؟
وريف: ايه نعم
الدكتور : مامعكم رجال نكلمه
فجر: لييييييييييييش مانسد الفراغ حنا تكلم وش فيه ابوي؟؟
الدكتور : والله عنده انسداد بالشريان ولازم عمليه
جوري قلبت المستشفى بصراخها : داااااااااايم يمسك قلبه وهو يلعب معاي..آآآآآآآآآآآه بيموت بابا بيموووووووووووت
شادن حضنت جوري تهديها
ام سلمان ودها تهدي بنتها بس تبي من يهديها
وريف كانت اكثر وحده متماسكه .. فجر كانت مو قادره توقف تسندت على وريف
وريف: طيب وش السواه اللحين؟
الدكتور : لازم نسوي له عمليه حالا
وريف : سووها طيب
فجر : لا لحظه أتصل على عبد العزيز
الدكتور : الحاله ماتحتمل التأخير
وريف: انهبلتي انتي؟؟راح ينشغل وهو عنده دراسه
فجر :هو تخصصه طب وأبسأله
الدكتور: معاكم ربع ساعه قررو وقولو لنا قراركم
وريف: بينشغل عبد العزيز على سلمان حرام
فجر: لا بقوله اخو صديقتي؟؟
وريف: بيعرف من صوتك الباكي انك كذابه
فجر: اجل انتي كلميه
وريف: وشهوووو
فجر : صدقيني ماراح يلاحظ الصوت متغير كلميه انتي الوحيده اللي صوتك عادي
وريف عشان خاطر صديقتها استسلمت للموضوع ورفعت جوال فجر بعد ما اتصلت على عبد العزيز
عبد العزيز استغرب اتصال فجر كانت الساعه عندهم الفجر: هلا والله فجوره مابغيتي تنورين الجوال
وريف وجهها أشاكل الوان : هلا بك اسمع انا مستعجله .. اخو صديقتي صار له انسداد بالشريان وش تنصحهم فيه؟؟؟
عبد العزيز شك: اخو صديقتك؟؟
وريف خافت يكشفها : ايه وقسم بالله انه اخو صديقتي
عبد العزيز بعد الحلف صدق: خليهم يسوون له عمليه عند الدكتور رامز .. اللحين ارسل لك رقمه هو سعودي بس محترف بهالعمليات يقولون له انهم من طرفي وهو مابيقصر معهم بالسعر
وريف : طيب شكرا
وقفلت بوجهه
فجر: هاه بشري
وريف: يقول اللحين بيرسل رقم الدكتور رامز صاحبه ونقوله اننا من طرف عبد العزيز
بهاللحظه وصل لهم الرقم اتصلت وريف لأنها هي الوحيده اللي متماسكه
رامز : الو نعم
وريف: السلام عليكم دكتور رامز
رامز : نعم؟
وريف: دكتور حنا من طرف عبد العزيز عبد الله الــ.....
رامز : اهلا
وريف: اخو عبد العزيز الكبير صار له انسداد بالشريان وعبد العزيز نصحنا نسوي العمليه عندك
رامز عرفهم وطلع على طول من الغرفه وقفل الجوال
يناظر فيهم : انا الدكتور رامز
وريف : هذا انت اللي قبل شوي
الدكتور: ايه نعم
فجر: يالله باشر العمليه وش تنتظر*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

*بدا الدكتور رامز بالعمليه .. فجر حاضنه وريف وتبكي عند باب غرفة العلميات .. جوري مقطعه نفسها من الصياح وشادن حاضنتها تهديها .. ام سلمان من الخرعه على ولدها رجولها تصلبت قعدوها على الكرسي اللي جنبهم تبكي وتدعي الله .. شادن راحمه حالة البنات وامهم وخايفه على سلمان اللي بدت تحس انه غالي عندها.. وريف كانت مرتعبه من داخلها بس تتظاهر بالقوه عشان لاينهارون البنات
محمد كان برا اتصلت عليه ام زياد
ام زياد: محمد يالله تعال انا خلصت
محمد: مدام انا في مستشفى
ام زياد: مستشفى؟؟ ليش؟
محمد: عشان مدام وريف قول روح
ام زياد بصراخ: ياحيوان انت تشتغل عندي ولا عندي وريف تعال بسرعه
قفلت ام زياد وناظرت بالساعه كانت 12ونص بالليل واتصلت على زياد..
زياد اللي كان مع اصحابه يحتفلون بالفوز بالكاس وصراخ ورقص وبعد شوي عندهم مقابله بالقناه الرياضيه لايف
زياد: هلا هلا يمه
ام زياد: شفت الحقيره الخايسه رايحه تسربت بآخر الليوله مع السواق
زياد: يمه شسالفه
ام زياد: بنت عمتك الخايسه طالعه برا البيت مع السواق
زياد: طيب انا اللحين اتصل لها

قفل زياد من امه وهو معصب منها وشلون تخرب عليه فرحته عشان وريف طلعت طيب يمكن محتاجه تطلع
وريف تحاول تتماسك: هلا زياد بشر وش النتيجه؟
زياد يمثل زعلان: افااا حتى ماتابعتي المباراه .. ابشرك فزنا وانا سجلت هدف الفوز
وريف صوتها مبحوح: من جد؟ الف مبروك
زياد: للله يبارك بك .. الا انتي وينك امي تبي السواق وقال انه معك
وريف ماقدرت تتحمل جلست تبكي
زياد: وريف ردي علي وش فيك؟؟؟
وريف بين شهقاتها : الحقنا يازياد حنا بالمستشفى
زياد: بالمـــــــــــــســـــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــ ـــــــشـــــــــــــــفـــــــــــــــــــــى!!!
وريف : ايه اخو صديقتي طاح عليهم ووديناه المستشفى ويسوون له عمليه اللحين وللحين ماطلع من الساعه 9
زياد: اوكي انا اللحين جايكم تطمنو

قفل زياد وراح لرئيس النادي
زياد: ياطويل العمر ابيك تسمح لي ابعتذر عن المقابله
رئيس النادي : مايصير يازياد انت صاحب الهدف
زياد: يا طويل العمر اهلي بالمستشفى
رئيس النادي: اجل تفضل الله يشفيهم
زياد: ان شاء الله
وطلع يركض من مقر القناه ركب سيارته وطيران عالمستشفى كانت الشوارع زحمه وهذي عادة الرياض لا واليوم بعد بزياده اغلبها سيارات تشجيع .. زياد خاف أحد يعرفه ويتأخر زود دق اللطمه وواصل طريقه للمستشفى.. اول مادخل راح لغرفة العمليات شاف حريم واقفين
زياد: سلام عليكم
وريف: وعليكم السلام .. زياد عملية انسداد الشريان كم تاخذ ساعه
زياد: والله ما ادري((يبي يطمنهم)) بس مدامها عملية قلب أكيد تطول
جوري :بابا بيعيش؟؟
زياد شاف جوري رحم حالتها المبهذله صح انها مو كبيره بس عيب تقعد بلا عبايه قدامه وقال لها وهو صاد: ان شاء الله انه بيعيش
أخذ وريف وصدو بعيد : اقول لبسوها عبايه ولا عطوها طرحه حرام تقعد كذا قدام الرجال
وريف: حتى حنا جايين ببيجامات .. هذا مو اخوهم وبس .. هذا يسمونه ابوهم يارب يخليه لهم هو اللي مربيهم ادعيله يا زياد
زياد: وانتي .. ترى صعبه تجين بلحالك بعد
وريف: لا ماجيت بلحالي شادن معي
زياد: شادن !!!!!!!!!!!!
وريف: ايه ماقصرت
ابتسم زياد وكبرت بعينه شادن : الله يعطيها العافيه

بهاللحظه انفتح باب غرفة العمليات وطلع الدكتور ومعاه واحد من الممرضين ..
جوري تمسكت في جاكيت الدكتور وهي تبكي : بابا مات؟؟؟
الدكتور تفشل منها لانها كانت قريبه وانحرج ولا رد
زياد حس انه لازم يتكلم مسك جوري مع كتوفها ورجعها على ورا :بشر يادكتور؟؟
دكتور رامز: الحمد لله نجحت العمليه
جوري شهقت من الفرحه وفجر حضنتها وهي تهمهم : الحمد لله
ام سلمان اللي رجولها متصلبه ماقدرت تجيهم سمعت كلام الدكتور وبكت من الفرحه : الحمد لله
شادن مسحت دموعها وهي فرحانه وراحت لأم سلمان تبشرها
وريف جات لفجر تتحمد لها بسلامة اخوها
الدكتور رامز : بس لازم مايتعرض لأي اخبار شينه أو إجهاد بالعمل أو زعل
جوري : والله ما احد يزعله ولا يروح العمل
الدكتور ابتسم لها وراح
زياد عصب التفت عليها وقال بهدوء: يا اختي وين عباتك؟؟
جوري تفشلت تذكرت كل اللي كانت تسويه يووووووووووه فشيله انا مو صغيره انا ثاني ثانوي فشـــــــــــــــــــله.. ودفنت وجهها بعباية فجر
فجر قررت تكلم نيابه عنها : والله حنا اختصبنا يوم طاح علينا وطلعنا وحنا مو عارفين شنسوي
زياد نزل عيونه بالارض احترام : اوكي الدكتور يقول مالازم يتعرض لاي تعب او زعل .((وسكت ثم كمل)) انتو عندكم أخوان؟؟
فجر: لا اخوي الثاني مسافر برا يدرس
زياد: اجل يالله ارجعكم البيت
جوري: لاااااااااااا ابي عند سلمان
شادن اللي واقفه جنبهم : جوري حبيتي سلمان نايم وماراح يخليكم الدكتور تدخلون عنده قبل بكره
فجر: ايه صح ويالله نرجع البيت نرتاح شوفي ماما تعبانه خليها ترتاح روعتيها بصياحك
زياد يكلم شادن : اوكي انتظركم بالسياره صح انها صغيره بس تكفي ان شاء الله
فجر: لا حنا معنا سيارتنا
شادن: مهبوله؟؟؟ قولي الاولى سلمكم ربي من نقاط التفتيش مو كل مره تسلم الجره((وتلتفت لزياد)) تخيل تبي تسوق السياره وترجع
زياد: عطوني مفاتيحها اوديكم وارجع آخذها
فجر عطت المفاتيح لشادن عشان تعطيها زياد.. أخذها زياد وتحرك على سيارته شغلها وشغل المكيف عشان يمديها تبرد قبل يجون
ام سلمان مو قادره توقف نادت فجر وحده من الممرضات وقالت لها : نبي كرسي متحرك نودي ماما للسياره
الممرضه : سنو هادا سستر هادا ممنوع
فجر دورت شنطتها مالقتها طلبت من البنات 10 ريال وعطتها السستر عشان تودي امها ولما وصلوها السياره حاولو يركبون امهم ورا بس ماقدرو عشانها ثقيله
نزل زياد: لالا ركبوها قدام عشان ماتتضايق بالقعده
وقعدو يعافرون فيها البنات ..هو صعب يتدخل لأنها حرمه غريبه عليه ايلين ركبوها السياره
فجر بعد ماركبت امها وبدون شعور : يمه سوي ريجيم
امها اللي كانت شايله هم ولدها بس ضحكت من كلمة بنتها: شلتك ببطني تسع شهور
زياد كاتم ضحكته وركب
وركبو البنات ورا فوق بعض وقامت وريف توصف له البيت لين نزلهم
زياد: وريف .. شادن .. انت خلوكم داخل ابروح اجيب السياره لثانيه وآخذكم
شادن: اوكي

قفل زياد وراح لرئيس النادي
زياد: ياطويل العمر ابيك تسمح لي ابعتذر عن المقابله
رئيس النادي : مايصير يازياد انت صاحب الهدف
زياد: يا طويل العمر اهلي بالمستشفى
رئيس النادي: اجل تفضل الله يشفيهم
زياد: ان شاء الله
وطلع يركض من مقر القناه ركب سيارته وطيران عالمستشفى كانت الشوارع زحمه وهذي عادة الرياض لا واليوم بعد بزياده اغلبها سيارات تشجيع .. زياد خاف أحد يعرفه ويتأخر زود دق اللطمه وواصل طريقه للمستشفى.. اول مادخل راح لغرفة العمليات شاف حريم واقفين
زياد: سلام عليكم
وريف: وعليكم السلام .. زياد عملية انسداد الشريان كم تاخذ ساعه
زياد: والله ما ادري((يبي يطمنهم)) بس مدامها عملية قلب أكيد تطول
جوري :بابا بيعيش؟؟
زياد شاف جوري رحم حالتها المبهذله صح انها مو كبيره بس عيب تقعد بلا عبايه قدامه وقال لها وهو صاد: ان شاء الله انه بيعيش
أخذ وريف وصدو بعيد : اقول لبسوها عبايه ولا عطوها طرحه حرام تقعد كذا قدام الرجال
وريف: حتى حنا جايين ببيجامات .. هذا مو اخوهم وبس .. هذا يسمونه ابوهم يارب يخليه لهم هو اللي مربيهم ادعيله يا زياد
زياد: وانتي .. ترى صعبه تجين بلحالك بعد
وريف: لا ماجيت بلحالي شادن معي
زياد: شادن !!!!!!!!!!!!
وريف: ايه ماقصرت
ابتسم زياد وكبرت بعينه شادن : الله يعطيها العافيه

بهاللحظه انفتح باب غرفة العمليات وطلع الدكتور ومعاه واحد من الممرضين ..
جوري تمسكت في جاكيت الدكتور وهي تبكي : بابا مات؟؟؟
الدكتور تفشل منها لانها كانت قريبه وانحرج ولا رد
زياد حس انه لازم يتكلم مسك جوري مع كتوفها ورجعها على ورا :بشر يادكتور؟؟
دكتور رامز: الحمد لله نجحت العمليه
جوري شهقت من الفرحه وفجر حضنتها وهي تهمهم : الحمد لله
ام سلمان اللي رجولها متصلبه ماقدرت تجيهم سمعت كلام الدكتور وبكت من الفرحه : الحمد لله
شادن مسحت دموعها وهي فرحانه وراحت لأم سلمان تبشرها
وريف جات لفجر تتحمد لها بسلامة اخوها
الدكتور رامز : بس لازم مايتعرض لأي اخبار شينه أو إجهاد بالعمل أو زعل
جوري : والله ما احد يزعله ولا يروح العمل
الدكتور ابتسم لها وراح
زياد عصب التفت عليها وقال بهدوء: يا اختي وين عباتك؟؟
جوري تفشلت تذكرت كل اللي كانت تسويه يووووووووووه فشيله انا مو صغيره انا ثاني ثانوي فشـــــــــــــــــــله.. ودفنت وجهها بعباية فجر
فجر قررت تكلم نيابه عنها : والله حنا اختصبنا يوم طاح علينا وطلعنا وحنا مو عارفين شنسوي
زياد نزل عيونه بالارض احترام : اوكي الدكتور يقول مالازم يتعرض لاي تعب او زعل .((وسكت ثم كمل)) انتو عندكم أخوان؟؟
فجر: لا اخوي الثاني مسافر برا يدرس
زياد: اجل يالله ارجعكم البيت
جوري: لاااااااااااا ابي عند سلمان
شادن اللي واقفه جنبهم : جوري حبيتي سلمان نايم وماراح يخليكم الدكتور تدخلون عنده قبل بكره
فجر: ايه صح ويالله نرجع البيت نرتاح شوفي ماما تعبانه خليها ترتاح روعتيها بصياحك
زياد يكلم شادن : اوكي انتظركم بالسياره صح انها صغيره بس تكفي ان شاء الله
فجر: لا حنا معنا سيارتنا
شادن: مهبوله؟؟؟ قولي الاولى سلمكم ربي من نقاط التفتيش مو كل مره تسلم الجره((وتلتفت لزياد)) تخيل تبي تسوق السياره وترجع
زياد: عطوني مفاتيحها اوديكم وارجع آخذها
فجر عطت المفاتيح لشادن عشان تعطيها زياد.. أخذها زياد وتحرك على سيارته شغلها وشغل المكيف عشان يمديها تبرد قبل يجون
ام سلمان مو قادره توقف نادت فجر وحده من الممرضات وقالت لها : نبي كرسي متحرك نودي ماما للسياره
الممرضه : سنو هادا سستر هادا ممنوع
فجر دورت شنطتها مالقتها طلبت من البنات 10 ريال وعطتها السستر عشان تودي امها ولما وصلوها السياره حاولو يركبون امهم ورا بس ماقدرو عشانها ثقيله
نزل زياد: لالا ركبوها قدام عشان ماتتضايق بالقعده
وقعدو يعافرون فيها البنات ..هو صعب يتدخل لأنها حرمه غريبه عليه ايلين ركبوها السياره
فجر بعد ماركبت امها وبدون شعور : يمه سوي ريجيم
امها اللي كانت شايله هم ولدها بس ضحكت من كلمة بنتها: شلتك ببطني تسع شهور
زياد كاتم ضحكته وركب
وركبو البنات ورا فوق بعض وقامت وريف توصف له البيت لين نزلهم
زياد: وريف .. شادن .. انت خلوكم داخل ابروح اجيب السياره لثانيه وآخذكم
شادن: اوكي


قفل زياد وراح لرئيس النادي
زياد: ياطويل العمر ابيك تسمح لي ابعتذر عن المقابله
رئيس النادي : مايصير يازياد انت صاحب الهدف
زياد: يا طويل العمر اهلي بالمستشفى
رئيس النادي: اجل تفضل الله يشفيهم
زياد: ان شاء الله
وطلع يركض من مقر القناه ركب سيارته وطيران عالمستشفى كانت الشوارع زحمه وهذي عادة الرياض لا واليوم بعد بزياده اغلبها سيارات تشجيع .. زياد خاف أحد يعرفه ويتأخر زود دق اللطمه وواصل طريقه للمستشفى.. اول مادخل راح لغرفة العمليات شاف حريم واقفين
زياد: سلام عليكم
وريف: وعليكم السلام .. زياد عملية انسداد الشريان كم تاخذ ساعه
زياد: والله ما ادري((يبي يطمنهم)) بس مدامها عملية قلب أكيد تطول
جوري :بابا بيعيش؟؟
زياد شاف جوري رحم حالتها المبهذله صح انها مو كبيره بس عيب تقعد بلا عبايه قدامه وقال لها وهو صاد: ان شاء الله انه بيعيش
أخذ وريف وصدو بعيد : اقول لبسوها عبايه ولا عطوها طرحه حرام تقعد كذا قدام الرجال
وريف: حتى حنا جايين ببيجامات .. هذا مو اخوهم وبس .. هذا يسمونه ابوهم يارب يخليه لهم هو اللي مربيهم ادعيله يا زياد
زياد: وانتي .. ترى صعبه تجين بلحالك بعد
وريف: لا ماجيت بلحالي شادن معي
زياد: شادن !!!!!!!!!!!!
وريف: ايه ماقصرت
ابتسم زياد وكبرت بعينه شادن : الله يعطيها العافيه

بهاللحظه انفتح باب غرفة العمليات وطلع الدكتور ومعاه واحد من الممرضين ..
جوري تمسكت في جاكيت الدكتور وهي تبكي : بابا مات؟؟؟
الدكتور تفشل منها لانها كانت قريبه وانحرج ولا رد
زياد حس انه لازم يتكلم مسك جوري مع كتوفها ورجعها على ورا :بشر يادكتور؟؟
دكتور رامز: الحمد لله نجحت العمليه
جوري شهقت من الفرحه وفجر حضنتها وهي تهمهم : الحمد لله
ام سلمان اللي رجولها متصلبه ماقدرت تجيهم سمعت كلام الدكتور وبكت من الفرحه : الحمد لله
شادن مسحت دموعها وهي فرحانه وراحت لأم سلمان تبشرها
وريف جات لفجر تتحمد لها بسلامة اخوها
الدكتور رامز : بس لازم مايتعرض لأي اخبار شينه أو إجهاد بالعمل أو زعل
جوري : والله ما احد يزعله ولا يروح العمل
الدكتور ابتسم لها وراح
زياد عصب التفت عليها وقال بهدوء: يا اختي وين عباتك؟؟
جوري تفشلت تذكرت كل اللي كانت تسويه يووووووووووه فشيله انا مو صغيره انا ثاني ثانوي فشـــــــــــــــــــله.. ودفنت وجهها بعباية فجر
فجر قررت تكلم نيابه عنها : والله حنا اختصبنا يوم طاح علينا وطلعنا وحنا مو عارفين شنسوي*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

أخذ زياد تاكسي ويوم وصل مواقف المستشفى مو عارف السياره ولا شكلها ولا لونها ولا حتى لوحتها
طلع جواله واتصل على وريف
وريف: هاه نطلع
زياد: وريف وش سيارة صديقتك؟
وريف ضحكت تذكرت يوم فجر ساقتها: همر
زياد يتلفت حوله : الهمر البحري؟؟؟
وريف : ايه بالضبط
زياد كان قريب من السياره وشاف اللوحه: احلىىىىىىىىىى
وريف: وشهو
زياد: اللوحه هـ م ر 777
وريف: ههههههههههههه تميز يابوي
زياد فتح السياره وقبل يركب شاف محل السواق شنطة بنت وخر الشنطه وركبها وحرك .. وصل لبيت ام سلمان اتصل على زياد:هلا شدون اطلعو يالله
شادن: زين اللحين نطلع
ام سلمان: اسمحولي غربلتكم معي بآخر هالليوله
شادن: لا اشدعوه ياخالتي اهم شي سلامة سلمان
فجر قربت من وريف: اسمحيلي ياقلبي تعبناك
وريف ابتسمت: تعبك راحه يالله سلام
وسلمو على بعض وطلعو لـزياد
وريف بعد ماركبت ورا: اسمحلنا يا زياد روعناك
زياد: اشدعوه انتو خواتي .. وهم مساكين ماعندهم احد
وريف : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شادن عرفت تفكير وريف: ههههههههههههههههههههه
زياد: خير؟؟ قلت شي غلط؟؟
وريف: لالا سلامتك بس تتوقع من ودانا المستشفى؟
زياد: من؟
وريف: فجر
زياد: لا للحين ما أذن الفجر
وريف: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااي حلوه
زياد: وشو
وريف للحين تضحك ...قالت شادن: فجر البنت اللي معها المفاتيح
زياد: اها اسمها فجـ وشهوووووووو هي اللي جابتكم؟؟
وريف: أيــــــــه هههههههه ركبت السياره وشغلتها ويالله لحقناها
زياد:مهبوله هي ....؟؟ ليش تسوق اشوى اللي ماصار لكم شي
شادن: لا سواقتها ممتازه بس كانت مسرعه
وريف: تلومونها ؟؟؟ هذا ابوهم اللي مربيهم تخيلي كان يشتغل ويدرس من الابتدائي عشان يصرف عليهم .. تخيلي انه بالليله الوحده يقوم مره او مرتين يتطمن عليهم
شادن ابتسامتها من تحت الغطا توصف حالها .. ماشاء الله عليه والله رجال
زياد: ماشاء الله عليها والله انها كفو ما اهتمت بكلام الناس ولحقت اخوها.. شوفي بكره اكيد راحه من المدرب انا بوديهم المستشفى بس وحده منكم تكون معي لزوم المحرم
وريف: انا بروح يكفي تعبنا شادن معنا ..
شادن نفسها تروح بس بأي صفه!!!
زياد: خلاص اللحين تنامين والساعه 9 تقومين نوديهم مايصير ياخذون تكاسي وهم بس بنات
رجعو البنات للبيت ووريف كانت بنص الصاله اتصلت لفجر تخبرها انهم بيمرونهم الساعه 9 موعد الزياره
فجر: والله اني متفشله منكم
وريف: اشدعوه لو احنا كان سويتو معنا اكثر من ((وفجأه سكتت))
وماسمعت فجر الا صوت صفعه وبعدها انقفل الجوال
وريف ماسكه خدها وتناظر بزوجة خالها : وش تبين اللحين
ام زياد: وربي ان ما اعتدلتي يالصايعه يالحقيره لأطردك للشارع اللي لميتكم منه
وريف : ماني صايعه انا كنت مع زياد
ام زياد: وتقولينها بعد ياقليلة الادب ((ومسكتها مع شعرها)) خربتي ولدي يالخربانه
وريف: ولدك ياهانم اخوي بالرضاعه اذا ماتدرين
ام زياد تنحت باللي تسمعه..وريف استغلت سكوتها وكملت: ولا وين تدرين وانتي يامسافره ياطالعه
ام زياد كان ردها بتفله((وانتو بكرامه)) على وجه وريف اللي طلعت راحت تركض لغرفتها .. والله اني استحملت عشانك يمه .. والله اني صبرت عشان لا أكدرك يايمه .. متى نطلع من هنا ونفتك آآآآآآآآآه ياقلبي..
فتحت الوورد وكتبت..
((لصوت الأنين مكانا مميزا في أذني ..
لمنظر الدم النازف ..روعة في عيني ..

...حاولت تكتب بس اصابيعها ما طاعت .. اففففففف قفلت الصفحه بعصبيه ولا حفظت الكلام وشبكت الماسنجر

عبد العزيز فاتح الماسنجر له يوم وعليها ماشافها .. كان فاتح الماسنجر وقاعد عالكنبه يذاكر ..وفجـأه سمع صوت تنبيه دخول احد ناظر لقاها حاطه نكها ((تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـ ــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت))
هو كان نكه ((يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه))
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
سلام
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
هلا
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
عسى ماشر وش فيك خواطر؟
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت :
والله تعباااااااااانه والله تعباااااااانه 
((عبد العزيز إعتدل في جلسته .. عسى ماشر؟؟؟))
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
كله منها الحقيره مرة خالي انا صار لي اربع سنين اتعذب واشوف الذل والهوان بس ساكته مو لأني خايفه .. بس عشان امي ساكته ما ابيها تحس إني متعذبه.
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
يعني مرة خالك ساكنه معكم؟
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
لا حنا ساكنين معها من يوم تطلقت ابوي توفي بجلطه دماغيه وامي من فقد ابوي ومصيبة طلاقي انشلت وطردنا صاحب العماره وسكنا عند خالي عن الشوارع
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
وخالك ساكت على اللي تسويه زوجته؟؟
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
لا مايدري عن هاللي يصير .. قدامه تصير طيبه حسبي الله عليها حسبي الله عليها يااااااااااااارب انتقم منها يارب
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
ماعندك أخوان؟؟
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
لا انا وحيدة امي وأبوي .. ابوي راح من اربع سنين وامي اللي باقيه لي
((عبد العزيز مو مصدق انه يكلم خواطر))
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
طيب وماتزوجتي؟
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
اصلا من يبي وحده تطلقت بليلة عرسها ؟؟ من يبيها قوليلي؟؟؟
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
بليلة عرسك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
لا تظنين فيني الشينه .. والله حتى زوجي كان يموت علي بس بليلة العرس كرهني تخيلي دخلنا الشقه مبسوطين أول ماقفلنا الباب طاح فيني ضرب بالعقال وكان يصارخ بشكل هستيري .. وطلقني وهو والله مالمسنى والناس طلعو علي اشاعات
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
حسبي الله على الناس .. يمكن عين ولا شي؟؟
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
ما ادري ..
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
وانتي ما تزوجتي بعده
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
ما اكذب عليك جوني خطاب كثير بس ما اقدر اوافق .. خلاص ما ابي اتزوج
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
وهو؟؟؟
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت :
وهو .. هو للحين ماتزوج على ماسمعت
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
يعني يحبك....أكيد يحبك
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
ما ادري .. بس صارت قطاعه بيننا كبيره اهلي واهله
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
تحبينه؟؟
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
ودي أقول لا .. 
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
اصلا باين في كتاباتك انك مجروحه جرح كبير من أحد تحبينه حيل

وريف ما استحملت اللي تقرا غطت يدينها ودخلت بدوامة بكاء كبيره ...
عبد العزيز كان يتكلم ولا ترد عليه .. ياربي اش فيها؟؟ ارسل لها شارة تنبيه
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
هلا أسيرة اسمحيلي بس بطلع
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
اوكي ربي يحفظك .. وربي اللي خلقني ان سرك ماراح يطلع .. واللي لايوفقني بدراستي انه ماراح احد يدري
((وريف حست انها صادقه))
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
انا ما ادري اصلا ليش عورت راسك بهالسوالف .. واتمنى من جد محد يدري
يارب وفقني بدراستي ورجعني ديرتي بالسلامه:
الوحده اذا ماطلعت اللي بداخلها بتنفجر .. يالله ما اطول عليك وكوني متأكده ان ربي ماراح يخيب صبرك
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــبـــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت:
ان شاء الله وابيك يالغاليه تدعين لوحده من صديقاتي في مشكله يالله مع السلامه

طلعت وريف من الماسنجر.. سبحان الله اشكثر ارتحت يوم كلمت اسيره كلامها بلسم سبحان الله .. فعلا هالانسانه طيبه .. الحمد لله اني اضفتها
حطت جوالها تنبيه الساعه 9 وغطت نفسها ونامت

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

عبد العزيز قفل الماسنجر وهو ماسك راسه وشلون يصير في انسانه كذا .. طلاقها بليلة عرسها .. وفاة ابوها .. سكنهم عندوحش مو انسانه .. يااااااااااااالله وفوق هذا التجريح بالمنتدى .. وانا جاي بعد ابطيح راسها .. اقسم بالله اني حقير .. حقير .. حسبي الله عليك يا ابليس
فيصل بهالوقت داخل من برا
فيصل : هههههههههههه عزوز هيثم برا يقول ممكن يدخل
عبد العزيز وجهه مخطوف: فيصل .. خواطر مسكينه
فيصل : عزوز اش فيك؟
عبد العزيز : دخلت الماسنجر وهي شكلها مالقت احد 

تفضفض له وقالت لي قصة حياتها والله ولا اقوى رجال يستحمل
فبصل : اشدعوه
عبد العزيز : والله ما أبالغ
فيصل: وش صار لها؟؟
عبد العزيز : أنا حلفت لها ما أقول لاحد
فيصل : الا هي تدري إنك رجال؟؟
عبد العزيز : لاااااااااااا وهذا اللي ذابحني
فيصل سكت ماعنده شي يقوله
عبد العزيز : انا حيوان شلون بغيت العب بالبنت وربي مسكينه والله العظيم مسكينه .. لازم اقولها ..
فيصل: انت مالك ذنب .. ولا كنت بتضرها
عبد العزيز سند راسه عالكنبه ولا رد بكلمه وحده ..



الساعه 9 قامت وريف من النوم متخرعه على اتصالات فجر ..
وريف: هلا فجر
فجر: اسمحيلي بس امي قلقانه على سلمان
وريف: لالالا عادي بس اصحي زياد ونجيكم

قامت وريف ميته نوم تسحبت من غرفتها راحت لغرفة زياد اللي رجع لها من يوم صارت وريف اخته وفتحت الباب
زياد: ميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن<<<نومه خفيف 
وريف: اشوى انك صحيت قوم يالله ودنا المستشفى
زياد: عسى ماشر من تعبان
وريف: يوووه شكلك مضيع ياخوي بنودي اهل سلمان لولدهم
زياد: تعبان والله
وريف جازفت وفتحت الانوار .. زياد عصب وقام بيمسكها وانحاشت
بعد ما انحاشت دخل ياخذ له دش يصحصح فيه طلع لقى وريف لابسه عباتها وواقفه برا الغرفه
زياد كان شعره للحين مبلول وبلوزته كت مبينه عضلاته وجنز لبس نظارته العريضه على وجهه: يالله مشينا
ركبو السياره وتحركو على بيت ام سلمان وضرب بوري((هرن)) وطلعو له بسرعه وركبو ورا
ام سلمان: سامحني ياولدي بس ماعندي احد يوديني ويجيبني
زياد صوته نوم: لا ياخاله بس الحمد لله على سلامتك
وريف: فجر دهنتي رجولها بزيت زيتون؟؟
فجر: ايه .. والحمد لله جاب نتيجه
جوري قربت من فجر وهمست: اخوها يجنن
فجر كتمت ضحكتها : ايه ماشاء الله بس اوص لا يسمعنا

وصلو المستشفى وراح زياد يفطر بالكافتريا ينتظرهم ..
دخلو كلهم ماعدا وريف
وريف: انا بنتظركم برا
ام سلمان: مايصير يابنتي تقعدين بالأسياب كان قعدتي مع اخوك طيب
وريف: ماجاء في بالي
فجر: سلمان مثل اخوك امشي يالله
دخلت وريف ترجف
سلمان كان متسند على مخده والمغذي بيده : هلا هلا ببناتي
جوري راحت تركض وبكت على صدره : ليش تخوفنا عليك
ام سلمان توها وصلت عنده باسته على راسه: يمه حمد لله على سلامتك
فجر كانت تحاول ماتبين دموعها ابتسمت وقالت من بعيد: حمد الله على السلامه يافندم
سلمان وابتسامته التعبانه: ماودك تسلمين
فجر ما استحملت حضنته وبكت من قلبها .. ووريف لمحت دمعة سلمان
سلمان انتبه لوريف: من هذي؟
فجر: هذي صديقتي
ام سلمان: هي وأخوها ما قصرو جابوك هنا وسهرو معنا لين طلعت من العمليات ورجعونا البيت واللحين جايبينا نزورك
سلمان وابتسامة شكر : ماتقصرون .. مشكورين
وريف صوتها يرتجف: لا شكر على واجب
سلمان ضحك بنفسه .. مسكينه تستحي: طيب وينه اخوك لازم اشوفه
وريف: فجر تعالي
راحت فجر عند وريف: نعم
وريف: امشي انادي زياد مانيب رايحه بلحالي
فجر: طيب
طلعو البنات من الغرفه وجوري تقرق على راس سلمان

وريف زهمت على زياد وطلع لهم وهو يضحك
وريف: خير عساها دوم البسمه
زياد: هنا بعض المعجبين ههههههههه ضحكوني واحد يسوي نفسه مغمى عليه من الفرحه هههههههههههههههههههه
وريف: اهاا طيب وخر شوي على ورا معنا غريبه
زياد: اؤؤؤ اسف على بالي شادن
وريف: ههههههههههه يالله بس امشي الرجال يبي يسلم عليك ويشكرك
زياد: يالله اتحمد له بالسلامه ونروح

راحو واول ما دخل على سلمان ضحكو الاثنين وسط ذهول الباقين 
سلمان: يالله حيه
زياد: الله يحييك
سلمان: فجر يبه صبي للرجال قهوه
فجر تفشلــــــــــــــــــــــــــت .. وش ذا
زياد حس بإحراج فجر : لا والله ما ابي الا سلامتك
فجر كان ودها تحب راسه على هالإنقاذ
سلمان: هههههههههه يعني تردها لي الحركه
زياد: هههه يمكن ... يالله وريف بنمشي

وطلعو زياد ووريف محركين عالبيت

سلطان جار ابو زياد كان طالع من الدوام الساعه 2 .. اليوم بيبدأ اول يوم بالبرنامج الصحي اللي بيسويه ..آآآه ان شاء الله ألتزم فيه ويصير بعد 4 شهور وزني تمام وأتزوجك يا وريف بالصيف .. يااااارب حقق لي مناتي بقربي منها يااارب

وريف كانت بغرفتها الساعه 4 العصر .. ياربي انا وشلون قلت للبنت الكلام اللي أمس؟؟؟ والله اني مجنونه شلون فرطت السالفه كلها .. بس لولا الله ثم كلامها كان اللحين انا صاير لي شي يا منتحره .. ولا ميته بحسرتي ..
وريف ماتدري ليش حست ان ودها تفتح الماسنجر

فتحته وماكانت اسيرة الذكريات اون لاين .. قامت ارسلت لها ايميل
((سلام اسيرة شخبارك؟؟ بغيت اقولك شي انا ابنزل خاطره مهمه ابي رايك فيها .. واهداء مني لك على وقفتك معاي امس .. كلامك كان بلسم والله على قلبي مشكوره))

وحولت حالتها لمشغول وفتحت المنتدى وسجلت دخول خواطر مكسوره وفتحت صفحة موضوع جديد بقسم الخواطر والنثر
((مساء صافي كصفاء الذي تحملونه بين أضلعكم..
مساء الروعه كتلك التي تحتفظون بها في دواخلكم..
مساء مفعم بالبياض كلون البدر في منتصف الشهر..
مساء يعزف به قلبي أنشودة الحزن..
اليوم .. أتيت هنا .. كمصافحة لذكرى اربعة سنين مضت عرفتكم من خلالها .. أتيت هنا .. وفاء لجرح أظهرني للبشريه ..أتيت هنا .. أمام الملايين أشهد بأن القلب لازال ينزف وسيبقى نازفا مادام ذلك الجرح لم يطيب..
اليوم 15/7/1424هـ ذكرى أول حرف خططته هنا .. وأول دمعة ذرفتها أمام الملايين .. لست هنا اليوم لأنظم الشعر .. ولست هنا لأسطر الأسى .. ولست هنا لأُدمي قلوبكم.. انا هنا لأقف دقيقة حداد على نبرة حزينة سكنتني .. لأقف دقيقة حداد على أشياء فقدتها ولم يعد بإستطاعتي إستعادتها.. انا هنا لأنحني لشعرة قصمت ظهري .. انا هنا لأُفصح عن سكاكين إستغلت سقوطي وعرفت طريقها الى متني الذي لم يعد قادرا على التحمل..أنا هنا لأقول شكرا..
شكرا لتلك الظروف التي أنهكت روحي وجسدي.. شكرا لظروف قتلتني قبل موتي أربعون مره.. شكرا لقلوب قست على قلبي .. شكرا لإبتسامة تهزأت بدمعي.. شكرا لمن إنتقدني .. شكرا لمن أحبني .. شكرا لجرح وهبني الكثير والكثير من حب الناس .. شكرا لمن قرأني..
شكرا لأختي أسيرة الذكريات والتي رغم معرفتي القليله بها إلا انها كانت نعم الاخت ..
شكرا لقلمي الذي كان نعم الصديق لي طيلة الاربع سنوات ..
كنت بصدد إعلان ما أرغب به ولكن .. قررت تأجيله لأنتهي حيثما بدأت ..
بدأت عام 15/7/1420.. وقررت الانتهاء 15/7/1424
ليس لي مكان هنا بعد اليوم .. سألملم شتاتي .. وأرتب أوراقي وأرحل بعيدا ..
لكم كل الحب ..
اختكمـ خواطر مكسوره))

حطت العنوان وإعتمدت الموضوع وطلعت من المنتدى .. خلاص انا ما اقدر استحمل هالمصايب اللي تصير بالمنتدى ابريح راسي من النت بكبره انسحب وأحتفظ بخواطري أحسن لي ..
عبد العزيز اللي دخل الماسنجر بس كان حالته اوف لاين نوى يكلم وريف بس شيك عالايميل شاف ايميل منها قراه وإستانس وطار عالمنتدى كان مسجل دخول بإسم كبرياء الجرح عشان يقرا هالخاطره .. قراها وكانت الصدمه .. ليش بتنسحب من المنتدى؟؟؟ لالا هذي بتنسحب من النت بكبره .. قرا الردود الي وصلت صفحتين وكلها يطلبون منها الرجوع عن هالقرار .. قرا رد لمشرف الخواطر والنثر اللي دايم كان يتهاوش مع خواطر مكسوره يقول فيه:
((أحسدك على ذكائك .. عندما أعلنت قريحتك الإفلاس إنسحبتي كي تحافظي على جمهورك ..أقدر فيك هذا الحب للجمهور.. واقدر فيك رقيك بالإنسحاب ..وإسمحيلي أختي أنقل الموضوع لقسم الترحيب .. بعد إذنك طبعا بما أنه آخر موضوع لك))
عبد العزيز ركبت راسه مليون جنيه.. هذا فرحان إنها بتنسحب لا ويتتريق يقول اعلنت قريحتك .. وبدون شعور حط رد وكتب..
((اخي الغبي جدا بإنتقاء مفرداته ..اتمنى عدم حذف أي حرف من ردي كـ مثال عن احترام الراي الآخر الذي دوما ماتنادي به..
لأن خواطر مكسوره باتت أكبر ممن حولها .. قررت الإنسحاب .. لان خواطر مكسوره لاتجد فيمن حولها من يحفزها على العطاء قررت الإنسحاب.. لأن خواطر مكسوره آثرت الإنسحاب والهدوء على المهاترات التي لا تصدر من عاقل !! قررت الإنسحاب ..
كل هذه الاسباب قد تكون كافيه للرد على تساؤلك السقيم عن أسباب إنسحابها ..
تحياتي .. كبرياء الجرح))

توقعاتكم وارائكم لاهنتو ولا تبخلوا بالردوود

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

قصة حلوة يسلمو خيتو
ننتظر التكمله

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكوورة على المروور..
       منوورة صفحتي..
              تحياتيـ ..~مجنونة وحلوة..~

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

*ارسل الرد وناظر بالمتواجدين بالصفحه لقاهم 300 ضيف و11 عضو مااااااااااااشااااااااااااء الله ..

عبد العزيز كان مشهور دايم بالمنتدى بتميزه بقسم الصرقعه والضحك .. حتى كلمتين بالفصحى ولا عمره حطهم إستغربو كلهم من اسلوبه الجديد بالرد والألفاظ القويه ..والردود اللي عقبه كانت كلها ترجي لخواطر ترجع ولا تفرح العذال على قولتهم

عبد العزيز دخل على خواطر وكان نكه..
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء :
لييييييييييييييييييييييييييش؟

وريف ما كان ودها تشوف الردود عالخاطره لانها عارفه نفسها مابتقاوم نداء الجمهور لو طلب منها الرجوع لانها حتى هي ماراح تقدر تستغني عن الكتابه كان نكها
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
وشهو؟؟؟؟((وحاطه صورة واحد متخرع))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ليش إنسحبتي من المنتدى؟؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
اهاا .. والله تعبت تعبت المنتدى ماوراه الا المشاكل
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
بهذي معك حق .. بس مو انك تكسرين بخاطر 100 شخص عشان شخص واحد
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
صادقه بس ابعد عن الشر .. الا شفتي وش كتبت عنك؟
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ايييييه ماتقصرين مشكوره مره فرحت
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
دوووم موب يوم
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
الا انتي اليوم بشريني شخبارك؟؟؟؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
والله الحمد لله أزين من امس .. يالله هذا حال الدنيا
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
لازم ترجعين
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
صدقيني اسيره ما اقدر
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
طيب انتي اقري الردود .. فيه وحده مسكينه تقول قاعده تصيح اللحين
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
ياقلبييييييييييييييييي من جد؟؟؟
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
والله العظيم روحي شوفي الردود
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
لالالالا مالي خلق
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ههههههههههه خايفه انك تضعفين ؟؟؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
يامصيييييييييبه شلون عرفتي؟؟
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
((حط وجه يرفع حواجبه بسرعه))
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
هههههههه برب بروح اشوف الردود
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
تيت

غابت وريف 5 دقايق ورجعت ..
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
باك
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ولكمو
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
قريتي الردود؟؟
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ايه كلها السبع صفحات
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
استغربت شي
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
وشهو؟؟؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
كبرياء الجرح
((هنا عبد العزيز ماقدر يبلع ريقه))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
وش فيه؟؟؟؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
ما ادري بس ولا عمره دخل قسم الخواطر ولا عمره رد علي واليوم راد برد غريب .. يعني كلامه كأنه من زمان يقرا لي .. ما ادري شلون يعني يدافع عني عند هالبهيمه
((عبد العزيز ضحك على كلمة البهيمه بس تذكر .. انا اش خبصت .. انا صح ما كنت اقرا لها بس من يوم عرفتها سويت بحث لكل مشاركاتها.. وش اقول انا اللحين ..
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
طيب يمكن انه من زمان يقرا بس من خلف الكواليس؟؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
يمكن مايندرى والله وبعد ياقلبي شفتي الملهوفه؟؟
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
اييييييييه اللي تصيح؟؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
ايه ياقلبي قطعت قلبي
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ارجعي لهم ياخواطر
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
صععععععبه
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
لا مو صعبه كبري عقلك من ناحية المشاكل .. والمهم جمهورك الواعي يقرا لك.. وبعدين تعالي ماشاء الله عليك حافظه أول يوم كتبتي فيه خواطرك اكثر من يوم ميلادك
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
ههههههههههه ميلادي اكيد حافظته 4/10/1404 .. وبعدين اممممممممم لا تضغطين علي
((عبد العزيز : والله ان شاء الله لترجعين))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
براحتك .. بس لاتخسرين جمهورك .. تحويشة 4 سنين هههههههههه
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
ههههههههههههههههه يالله عن أذنك والله مصدعه
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
سلامتك ماتشوفين شر
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
هههههههههههههه شكلك مشتاقه للسعوديه حيل .. من النك واضح
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
توك تنتبهين للنك خخخخخخ ايه والله اني حالفه اذا وصلت أبوس ترابها
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
((حطت وجه يدمع)) ياقلبييييييييييي انتي
((عبد العزيز خق^_^))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ما اعطلك توكلي على الله
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
سلالالالالالالالالالام

وطلعت خواطر وغمضت عيونها على طوووووووووووووول نامت*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

*عبد العزيز وحديثه لنفسه..
بالفتره الاخيره صار لي تغيير كثير .. اكتشفت موهبه عندي كنت غافل عنها .. بديت اقرا واكتب .. ابتعدت عن دراستي ..لا إلا الدراسه مستحيل أبتعد عنها .. ياربي انا اش صار فيني مو قادر افكر .. مو قادر أركز .. اففف متى اخلص وافتك
فيصل طلع من غرفته وشاف عبد العزيز سرحان: وش فيه الحلوووو؟
عبد العزيز : فيصل ممكن اتكلم معاك شوي
فيصل خاف : وش فيك عزوز اهلك فيهم شي؟
عبد العزيز : لا الحمد لله مافيهم شي بس انا اللي فيني
فيصل : وش فيك؟
عبد العزيز : فيصل يوم الواحد يحس انه مكتئب .. وضايق بدون سبب .. وفجأه وبدون سبب يصير اسعد إنسان بالدنيا .. وش تفسيره؟؟؟
فيصل: مافيه شي بدون سبب.. يمكن فيه سبب بس انت مو ملاحظه
عبد العزيز حط يده على خده : وشلون؟؟
فيصل: يعني اممممم مثلا انت احيان تكون طفشان وقرفان من نفسك .. بس تدخل الماسنجر تنبسط صح؟
عبد العزيز يفكر: امممم مو بالضروره
فيصل: الا انا شايف كذا
عبد العزيز : يعني؟؟؟
فيصل: يعني السبب اللي يخليك حزين وسعيد بالماسنجر
عبد العزيز طارت عيونه: يعني شلون؟؟؟
فيصل حس ان عبد العزيز فهم: ما ادري انت حكم عقلك .. بس المهم دراستك لا تهملها
عبد العزيز : زين
فيصل:الا على طاري الدراسه انت اللحين اذا اخذت الشهاده مالك رجعه هنا؟؟؟
عبد العزيز : لاااااااااااا الحمد لله مالي رجعه ابدااااااااااا
فيصل تضايق: تصدق .. أبفقدك
عبد العزيز: يابعد راسي يافيصل .. انت بعدي بـ 6 شهور بتجي
فيصل: وابرجع اكمل دراستي
عبد العزيز: ..................
فيصل: طيب هيثم اخذ نفس شهادتك .. واللحين راجع يكمل دراسه
عبد العزيز: هيثم راجع يكمل صياعه مو دراسه
فيصل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه وانت الصادق


سلمان: ههههههههههه اجل سفراتنا لبرا طلعت بنتيجه
فجر: ههههههه ايييييييييه يعني لو ما اعرف اسوق كان نص الرياض جنايز اليوم ههههههههههه
جوري: هههههههههههههههههههه وريف كانت مره خايفه اننا نصدم
ام سلمان: مااااااااااشاااااااااء الله عليها كانت كفو البنت .. والله ياوليدي انها اخذت جوال فجر واتصلت على عبدالعزيز تسأله عن احسن دكتور عمليات للقلب لأن فجر كانت بتتصل بس وريف قالت لها اذا اتصلت بينشغل عليك بيعرف ان فيكم شي من صوتك
سلمان: ماشاء الله عليها ..صدق انها بنت رجال
فجر: الله يرحم ابوها يارب.... وجوري كانت نكتـــــــــــــــه
سلمان: بعد؟؟ هههههههههه وش زينت؟؟
فجر: ههههههههههههه قول وش مازينت .. أول شي راحت المستشفى بدون عبايه
سلمان: افااا وين الحيا
جوري: والله ما ادري عن نفسي
فجر : ثاني شي يوم طلع الدكتور من عندك تعلقت بجاكيته تصارخ عليه
سلمان: افااااااا فصخت الحيا هههههههههههههه
جوري متفشله: هذا حقي يوم خفت عليك؟؟
سلمان: هههههههه تعالي يايبه عندي ..

فجر كانت جالسه على سرير سلمان وجوري وام سلمان قاعدين عالكرسي .. قامت جوري وجلست جنب راس سلمان اللي حضنهم جميع وقال: الله لا يحرمني منكم
فجر: اقول ورا ما تكلم عزوز تطمنه عليك
سلمان: اتصل لي عليه وافتحي السبيكر
فجر : اوكي
طلعت فجر جوالها من شنطتها واتصلت على عبد العزيز اللي كان ماخذ غطه قبل الظهر
عبدالعزيز شاف الرقم : هلاااااااااااااااا والله
فجر: هلا فيك ربي يبقيك
عبد العزيز: فجوره بشريني عن أخو صديقتك شلونه؟
فجر: هههههههههههههههههه بخير وهذا هو بيكلمك((وغمزت لسلمان عشان يتكلم))
عبد العزيز: يكلمني أنا؟؟
سلمان: شلونك يبه؟؟
عبد العزيز: هلا والله سلمان شلونك يالغالي
سلمان: والله بخير الحمد لله
عبد العزيز : شسالفه
سلمان: السالفه اني انا اللي كنت مريض والحمد لله دكتور رامز ماقصر
عبد العزيز : أيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــش؟؟ انت المريض؟؟؟
سلمان: لا تخاف بعد شوي ابطلع من المستشفى
عبد العزيز بعصبيه: فجرررررر اناماني بزر تقولين اخو صديقتك تكذبين علي..
سلمان:هههههههههه اصلا مو فجر اللي كلمتك
عبد العزيز: اجل من؟؟
فجر بتردد: صديقتي
عبد العزيز: ليش؟؟
فجر: لاني كنت منهاره وقلت لها تتصل لك تسألك لو سمعت صوتي كنت بتعرف ان سلمان المريض
عبد العزيز: اهاا ... سلمان امانه شلونك اللحين؟؟؟ اكنسل هالكورس وارجع عادي والله ماتفرق
سلمان: لا والله اني بخير الحمد لله .. وشهادتك هي سلاحك تكمل هالكورس وترجع السعوديه الدكتور عبد العزيز
جوري: ههههههههههه مايليق
عبد العزيز : وهـ بس تكلمو السحالي
جوري: ماااااااااااااااانيب سحليه يا التمسااااااااااااااااااااح
عبد العزيز : اجل وش انتي؟
جوري: عزوز والله وحشتني متى ترجع
عبدالعزيز الدمعه بعينه بس يكابر: ههههههههههههههه مانيب راجع .. ليه مهبول انا ارجع عشان تفترسيني؟؟؟
فجر: هههههههههههههههه هذا زمان اللحين جوري نحفت
عبد العزيز : لا لا .. معقول؟؟ ههههههههه ما يليق
جوري: يالدب تردها لي
عبدالعزيز: وين امي ما اسمعها
ام سلمان: هنيا ياوليدي ..
عبدالعزيز تغير صوته والكل لاحظ: يمه شلونك؟؟
ام سلمان نزلت دمعتها: بخير ياعلك بخير
عبدالعزيز: يمه انتبهي لسلمان وانتبهي لنفسك ومع السلامه ما ابي اطول على فجر
ام سلمان: انتبه لنفسك يابعد عمري ولاتنسى صلاتك
قفل عبد العزيز من اهله وهو مو طايق الدنيا .. اااااااااااخ وحشني كل شي .. متى ارجع ..نذر علي لا رجعت لا أبوس ترابك يابلادي..
قام عبد العزيز وشاور فيصل وطلعو يتمشون..

دانه: يمه ترى مره غلط اللي انتي تسوينه
ام سلطان: ليش؟؟ ولدي وابفرح فيه
دانه: تفرحين على حساب موته
ام سلطان: يهب ياوجهك تفاولين على اخوك
دانه: مانيب مفاوله بس يمه هو يبي وريف وقال لك ماني متزوج الا وريف
ام سلطان: وانا لو على جثتي ما يتزوجها شايفه نفسها على ولدي .. لو فيها خير ماعافها الطير .. طلقها بليلة عرسها
دانه: يمه استغفري ربك انا على وجه زواج .. قولي الله لا يبلانا .. وانتي عارفه اخلاق وريف ولا ما كان خطبتيها لسلطان
ام سلطان: حسبي الله عليها الله لا يوفقها
دانه مسكت راسها وقامت من عند امها : اللي تبين تسوينه سويه بس ترى سلطان مو متزوج الا وريف
وطلعت وخلتها

زياد: اليوم القناه الرياضيه مسويه لي برنامج خاص فيني انا بس
وريف: ماشاء الله ليش؟
زياد: لاني صاحب الهدف.. ثاني لاني ماحضرت حفلهم للفريق ليلة الفوز
وريف: ايوووه عشان مرض سلمان؟
زياد: على طاري سلمان وشلونه اللحين؟
وريف: له كم يوم مطلعينه من المستشفى بس دوام حلفت عليه جوري مايروح
زياد: هههههههههههههه اللي كانت بدون عبايه؟
وريف: ايوووه
زياد: الله لايحرمهم منه ..



الساعه 9 ونص بالليل
الذيع : السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..صاااااانع انجازات الفريق الذهبي .. صاحب القدم الذهبيه .. المتسبب بأفراح المشجعين .. زياد طلال الـ....
زياد اللي كان كاشخ بالثوب والشماغ ابتسم للمذيع كان باين عليه الارتباك
المذيع: حياك الله معانا كابتن زياد
زياد: الله يحييك يارب


سلمان: ماكأن هذا زياد أخو وريف؟؟؟
جوري تهمس لفجر: اقسم بالله يجنن
فجر: هههههههههههه .. ايه ايه هو

المذيع: كابتن زياد الجمهور عتبان عليك تغيبك عن احتفال النادي ليلة الفوز
زياد: والله صارت لي ظروف .. واحد من الاهل دخل المستشفى وماقدرت اتواجد مع النادي
المذيع: الحمد لله عالسلامه .. وتلبيه لنداء الجمهور حطينا هالحلقه مخصصه للكابتن زياد لايف.. واللحين معنا اتصال .. الوو من معي؟؟
بمياعه: الوووووو
المذيع" هلا اختي حياك الكابتن زياد يسمعك
بنفس المياعه: كابتن زياد
زياد اللي متفشل من مياعة البنت : نعم
البنت: وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو لااااااا مو مسدقه واااااي انا رنيم اموووت فيـ
((الكنترول قطع الاتصال))
المذيع : نأسف انقطع الاتصال ..
زياد والوجه الوان وأشكال ومتخبص وحالته حاله ابتسم مجامله*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

شادن: ياقلبي عليه زيود يجنن
وريف: ههههههههههه شوفي شلون متفشل
ام وريف: يارب لا تغير عليه
وريف+شادن: آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــن يارب

المذيع : والآن فيه تقرير مفاجأه لضيفنا
زياد عقد حواجبه
بدأ التقرير بنص الشاشه والنص الثاني وجه زياد يتابع التقرير .. بالبدايه كان المذيع ماسك المايك ويمشي بالفندق ليلة المباراه كان زياد ومعاه زميله جاسم يتصورون مع الجمهور وبعدين تغيرت الشاشه وجابو الكاميرا على اللاعبين بعد نهاية المباراه كانو مشغلين اغنية ويرقصون مستانسين والكاميرا بينهم بس مايدرون انها شغاله .. زياد فطس ضحك على اشكالهم



انتهى البرنامج وطلعت وريف غرفتها تشيك على ردود الخاطره وتشيك عالايميل
فتحت ايميلها شافت اسيرة اون لاين
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
هلااااااااااااااااااااا وينك ماعاد تنشافين وحشتيني
((عبد العزيز ارسل الكلام بس انتبه لكلمه زلزلته
.. وحـــــ ـ ـ ـشــ ـ ـ ـتـ ـ ـيـ ـ ـنـ ـ ـي.. ليش كتبتها؟؟
كيف كتبتها ؟؟
لييييييش؟؟
حرام ....مايصير...... مايجوووز
حس بضيييييييييييق بداخله مو عارف سببه آآآآآآآآآآه))
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
اهليييييييييين اسيره شخبارك .. وانتي اكثر والله.. اخبار الناس والعالم
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
كلهم طيبين
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
اسيره فيك شي؟
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ااااااااااااخ خلاص تعبت والله تعبت اشتقت للسعوديه اشتقت لأهلي.. ابي ارجع
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
يالبى قلبك والله .. لا تشيلين هم ارجعي بشهادتك وارفعي راس اهلك واحمدي ربك ابوك عندك.. ياليت ابوي يرجع ماابي شي من هالدنيا
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ابوي؟؟؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
ايه مو هو ابوك اللي ساكن عندك؟؟
((عبد العزيز تذكر كذبته))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ايييييييييييييييييييييه
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
من كثر ما انتي طفشانه نسيتي حتى ابوك هع هع هع
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
تستظرفين انتي ووجهك؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
لا انكت هههههههههه
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
خواطر..
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
لبيه
((عبد العزيز .. انا وشلون ابسلى وهذي كلامها كذا))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
لبيتي بمنى ان شالله.. ادعيلي ان الله يرسيني على بر
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
مافهمت
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
امممم يعني اقصد ادعيلي ان ربي يخليني افهم وش ابي
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
((حاطه نص الصفحه استفهامات ))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه حلووووووه الحركه .. انسي السالفه خلاص
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
اسيره فيك شي؟؟؟ طمنيني
((عبدالعزيز اااه ياوريف لو تدرين انك انتي السبب بالحيره اللي انا فيها))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
لالالالا لا تشيلين همي انا كذا بس ادعيلي.. اهم شي ارجعي للمنتدى
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
قويه اني ارجع بكلامي
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
لا والله مو قويه .. الا قويه بوجه الحمار مشرف الخواطر
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ذا الادمي ودي اخنقه احس ماكرهت انسان الا هالرجال
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
هههههههههههههههههه لهدرجه
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
بس شفت .. ما عدّل رد كبرياء الجرح ..ولا رد عليه
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
خواطر لا يكون ضايقك كبرياء برده؟؟
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
لالالا شدعوه اتضايق بس اني استغربت

بهالوقت طق زياد غرفة وريف
وريف: ميييييييييييييين؟؟
زياد: انااااا
وريف: ادخل ادخل
((ورجعت للماسنجر))
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
اسيره السموحه منك بس اخوي جاء لازم اطلع سلام

تركت الماسنجر مفتوح وزياد جاء جلس عالسرير جنبها
وريف: هلا بمذوب البنات
زياد: يووووووووه لاتذكريني بغيت اموت يوم تكلمت البنت
وريف: ههههههههههههههههه باين من وجهك .. والتقرير رووووعه ماتخيلت رقصك حلو كذا
زياد: لابركة فيهم ورطوني يوم جابوني وانا ارقص فشيله هههههههه
وريف: ماعليك منهم رقصك خيال
زياد: وريف انا فكرت انا وامك بشي
وريف: وشهو؟؟
زياد: امممممممم اعمامك من متى مارحتي لهم
وريف خنقتها العبره: ماعمري شفتهم
زياد بيغير جوها: طيب اش رايك نروح نزورهم؟؟؟
وريف: اخاف
زياد: ليش؟
وريف: اخاف يقولون انا السبب اني ذبحت ابوي
زياد: وريف كل شي بقضاء وقدر .. وانتي بتروحين معي واذا حسيتي انهم ماهم متقبلينك ارجعك معززه مكرمه بس المهم صلة الرحم
وريف: اممم اهم شي امي موافقه؟؟؟
زياد: هي اللي اقترحت علي
وريف: خلاص دامنا اللحين بإجازة مابين الكورسين نروح لهم؟؟
زياد: اجل جهزي اغراضك بعد بكره بنروح
وريف: ايششش بعد بكره؟؟
زياد: ايه انا سألت وعرفت انهم اللحين ببيت عمك خالد وريف: خايفه
زياد: ليش تخافين انتي تعرفين عمامك طيبين والبنات اغلبهم كبرك صح ولا لا
وريف: ايه ابوي يقول كذا بس ماشفتهم من عقب اللي صار .. واخاف عيال عمي يصدقون ان....
زياد: لااااااااااااا ... اقص لسان اللي يتكلم فيك
وريف ناظرته نظره كسيره : خلاص طيب بعد بكره
زياد: زين اجل بعد بكره نروح لهم.. يالله وانا ابطلع اللحين ارقد
وريف: نوم العوافي

طلع زياد من الغرفه ووريف جلست تفكر .. خافت تسمع كلمه تجرحها .. بهاللحظه دخلت عليها اسيره ..
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
خوااااااااااااااااااااطر عطيني البشاره
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
بسم الله وش فيه؟؟
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
عطيني البشاره
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
لك البشاره
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
المنتدى توني دخلته ولقيت الاداره منزله قرار
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
وشهو؟
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
تنحية المشتكي حبه من اشراف الخواطر والنثر .. وترقية الكاتبه المتألقه خواطر مكسوره لإشراف القسم كتقدير منا لكتاباتها بالمنتدى
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
احلفي
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
والله العظيم
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
يعني لازم ارجع 
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
وليش متضايقه .. ايه بترجعين تنورين القسم
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
توني دخلت المنتدى .. مو طالع لي اسمك
((توهق عبد العزيز .. هو مسجل دخول بإسم كبرياء الجرح))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ايه ايه انا ضيف ماسجلت دخولي
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
اهااا اجل ان شاء الله بكره ابرجع للمنتدى
((ابتسم عبد العزيز ابتسامته المميزه على جنب ))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ايه ازين كذا
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
بس اللي مجنني ان لي اربع سنين عمرهم مافكرو يحطوني بإشراف القسم .. وهالمره من الباب للطاقه صرت مشرفه
((عبدالعزيز : والله الوهقه كأنها حاسه ان فيه شي ))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
صدق انك حرمه ماغير تسألين
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
ههههههههه اللي يسمعك يقول ما انتي حرمه
((عبدالعزيز طلعت عيونه : انا شسوييييييييييييت وش خبصت عز الله اني فضيييييييييحه ))
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ههههه بس حرمه عن حرمه تفرق
((عبدالعزيز: اللحين صرت حرمه لحووووول))
خـــــواطـر مــــــكـــــــ,ـ,ـ,ــــووره:
هههههههههه ايه هين .. يالله اجل عن أذنك ابروح اريح شوي تعبانه
ســـــــــارعي للمجد والعـــــلـــــيـــــــــاء:
ماتشوفين شر بحفظ الله
قفلت وريف الماسنجر وهي تحس جسمها مكسر هلكانه تبي تنام غمضت عيونها بس جاتها فكره..
ليه ما أدخل قسم المشرفين اشوف شلون الوضع
فتحت المنتدى سجلت دخولها لقت الرسائل الخاصه 7 قرتها كلها من اعضاء المنتدى يطالبونها بالرجوع .. وهـ بس ياحبي لهم
دخلت قسم المشرفين .. اول شي طاحت عينها عليه
((قوانين يجب الالتزام فيها من قبل المشرفين))
قرتها وفتحت موضوع ثاني
((ترشيح عضو للإشراف))
اللي كاتب الموضوع مراقب المنتدى يقول
((السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المشرفين والمشرفات .. كلنا قرينا خبر انسحاب اختنا خواطر مكسوره من المنتدى بشكل نهائي .. والضجه اللي صارت بسببها .. وكلنا نعرف شلون كان قسم الخواطر قبل 4 سنين كان ميت تقريبا وبفضل الله ثم فضل خواطر مكسوره كان ماصار من اروع وانشط الاقسام بالمنتدى . وكشكر لهذه الانسانه قررت انا المراقب العام بعد إقناع من العضو كبرياء الجرح بترقية خواطر للإشراف..مع الابقاء على المشتكي على قسمه
ابي رايكم هل انتو مع او ضد مع الاسباب))
كبرياء الجرح... ياربيه هذا وش يبي فيني .. مره يدافع عني .. ومره يرشحني للإشراف .. وش قصته ؟؟؟ غريبه
قرت الردود اللي أغلبها تؤيد القرار لين وصلت لرد المشتكي حامت كبدها من الاسم قبل تقرا الرد..
((اخوي المراقب يعني وش قصدك انك تحطها بجنبي؟؟ انا بصراحه اشوف ان كتاباتها اقل من عاديه .. يعني بالعربي شخاميط اطفال .. اذا بتحطونها بالاشراف انا ابستقيل))
وريف: بالطقااااااااااااق
كملت الردود شافت رد من المراقب على المشتكي يقول:
قررت تنحية المشتكي من الاشراف لسوء ادبه
وريف: اووووووه لسوء ادبه خوووش سبب يستاهل قليل الحيا اجل انا شخاميط اطفال واحد وقح
قفلت المنتدى ونامت على طول

عبد العزيزكان نايم على الكتاب من التعب... فيصل صحى قبله .. طالع بعبدالعزيز رحم حالته .. راح سوى قهوه عربيه وصبها بالفنجال ومرر الفنجال من قدام خشم عبدالعزيز اللي صحى بسرعه
عبدالعزيز: فيصل انا احلم؟؟؟
فيصل: ههههههههههههه لالا من جد هذي قهوه
عبدالعزيز: ااااااه ياريحة السعوديه من وين جبتها؟؟
فيصل: لي شهر طالب من اهلي بس خفت اقولك تتعشم ثم المطار يرفضون يسلمونها لنا مثل المره اللي راحت
عبدالعزيز: عطني الفنجال تكفى
أخذ عبدالعزيز الفنجال وشم القهوه وشربها وصرخ:ياااااااااااااااااااااااااحلوها حلوااااااااااااااااااااااااه
فيصل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
’,
’,
وريف كانت حاضنه كوبها بيديها وسرحانه
شادن: الفراوله تنتظرك تشربينها
وريف رجعت للواقع : هاا... اهاا ههههههههههه
شادن: وش سرحانه فيه؟؟؟
وريف: بكره
شادن: وش فيه بكره؟؟
وريف: بروح لأعمامي
شادن بإستغراب : من جد؟؟؟
وريف: ايه.... خايفه
شادن: ورا مارحتي لهم من زمان؟؟؟
وريف: ابوي الله يرحمه كان يروح بس هم مايحبون امي ولا كانت امي ولا انا نروح
شادن: طيب ليش تسألين عنهم؟
وريف: لأنهم اهلي
شادن: ومن بيوديك؟؟؟
وريف: زياد
شادن: بس امي....
وريف عقدت حواجبها: وش فيها؟؟
شادن: اخاف تزعل
وريف بنفاذ صبر : والله اللي بيزعل يطق راسه بالجدار ماهمني احد
شادن: هذي أمي
وريف: انا اسفه
قامت شادن وهي مقهوره من امها وراحت غرفتها
وريف بنفسها أكلتها الحسايف .. وشلون انا اتكلم عن الحرمه كذا عند بنتها...
قامت وريف تبي تراضي شادن بس شافت امها عند التلفزيون وراحت تتسحب بخفه وغطت على عيون امها
ام وريف اللي خافت : من ؟؟؟ من؟؟؟
وريف: ههههههههههههه حرامي
ام وريف: احلى حرامي بالدنيا
وريف: ههههههههه شلونك يمه
ام وريف: بخير
وريف:يمه .. مايصير تروحين معاي؟؟
ام وريف: يايمه هذولا اعمامك وشوله اروح .. وبعدين صدقيني لا تخافين
وريف بإنكسار: يمه انا خايفه انهم يكرهوني
ام وريف: لا يايمه .. صدقيني اعمامك طيبين
وريف تنهدت : ما ادري يمه .. خايفه
نزلت وريف لمستوى يد أمها وباستها
وريف: يالله عن أذنك ابروح اجهز شنطتي أخاف انسى
ام وريف: اذنك معك حبيبتي

راحت وريف غرفتها وطلعت شنطة السفر اللي ماطلعتها من اربع سنين اوووووف غباااااار وقامت تكح من الغبار اللي طلع على وجهها نظفت الشنطه وفتحت دولابها وقامت ترتب الملابس بالشنطه لبس لبس.. فتحت صندوق المجوهرات اللي كان من دبشها ((دبش = مقاضي العرس)) شافت السلسال اللي لبسه اياها ابوها بليلة عرسها كان من ألماس ومكتوب عليه وريف.. ضمت السلسال لقلبها آآآآآآآآآه يايبه لو ترجع .. ما ابي هالدنيا .. ابيك انت .. ابي انام بحضنك يوم واحد بس وبعدها لو راحت روحي ماهمني ..لبست السلسال ومسحت دموعها ولقت بالصندوق اللي له اربع سنين ما انفتح اوراق .. يوووه هذي اكيد خرابيطي قفلت الصندوق بعد ما أخذت منه اللي تبي وقفلت شنطتها وطلعت من الغرفه اتجهت لغرفة شادن اول ماطقت الغرفه وصلها صوت شادن :إدخل
وريف فتحت الباب ووقفت عنده
شادن تبتسم : حياك وريف
وريف: انا جايه أعتذر منـ
قاطعتها شادن: أششششش خلاص ماصار الا كل خير تعالي اجلسي جنبي بكره بتروحين
وريف وهي تجلس جنب شادن: بروح وأرجع ان شاء الله مو مطوله
شادن: ان شاء الله
حطت وريف راسها على كتف شادن :اااه بنام
شادن ابتسمت من قلب .. هالحركه أكدت لها ان وريف نست كل تجاهلها لها خلال اربع سنين
شادن:نامي
وريف وهي مغمضه عيونها : ما اقدر شايله هم الروحه لأعمامي
زياد الي كان واقف عند الباب واستانس من قرب خواته من بعض
زياد: ليش شايله هم الروحه واخوك معك؟
وريف: يووووومه منك
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
’,
’,

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

أذن الفجر ..وقامت شادن تصلي .. زياد راح المسجد اللي قريب منهم ووريف بعد مانامت بصعوبه قامت تصلي الفجر ما كان لها نفس تاكل.. بس جاملت امها وشادن وزياد انفتح الباب وهم جالسين على الطاوله
ام زياد تناظر بالجالسين بنص عين وطلعت غرفتها على طول .. وريف كانت خايفه على امها من ام زياد ..
وريف تهمس: شادن .. طلبتك حطي بالك من أمي.. خليك معها
شادن: عمتي بعيوني
زياد: يالله وريف قومي البسي عباتك انا بالسياره
قامت وريف وهي دموعها بعينها ..لبست عبايتها وفتحت شنطتها تتأكد ان اغراضها كامله ..الجوال شاحن الجوال والبوك وواقي الشمس ومنديل وقلم ونوته صغيره وفرشة اسنانها ماقدرت تشوف الباقي من الدموع قفلت الشنطه ونزلت تحت شافت امها تناظر بالارض آآآآآآآه ياربي
وريف أخذت نفس وحاولت ترسم على وجهها إبتسامه ونزلت اخر درجتين قربت من امها :هاه يمه وش تبين هديه ؟؟
ام وريف بصوت مكسور : ابي سلامتك
وريف حضنت امها وحاولت تتماسك :يمه الله يخليك لي انتبهي على نفسك هاه
ام وريف: الله يحفظك يابنتي كلميني كل يوم
وريف فكت امها: ان شاء الله
شافت شادن تناظرها حضنتها وبكت وريف بهدوء وشادن حست بالدموع تبلل كتفها .. فكتها وريف وغطت وجهها وطلعت منهاره ركبت السياره تبكي
زياد: وريف الله يهديك ليش تسوين بنفسك كذا؟؟
وريف ماترد عليه بس تبكي .. قام زياد شغل أغنية سلمان حميد
وريف: لو سمحت شغل قران
زياد: على امرك بس ماراح اخليك تروحين لهم كذا .. وتذكري انك اللحين تبرين ابوك يوم تزورينهم
بعد ساعه ونص وصلو المكان المطلوب وقف زياد عند البوابه .. ووريف قلبها خبيتي ..
جاء البواب اللي باين من شكله مصري
زياد نزل القزاز : السلام عليكم
البواب: وعليكم السلام يافندم أمرني سعادتك
زياد: ماعليك امر بس قول للعم خالد معي أمانه له

دخل حسنين من البوابه وراح لخالد ((عم وريف الكبير))
خالد:نعم ياحسنين؟؟
حسنين : ياابو عبد الرحمن فيه واحد برا بيقول معاه امانه لسعادتك
ابو عبد الرحمن: خله يدخل
راح حسنين يدخل زياد .. وابو عبد الرحمن دخل عند اخوانه يزهم عليهم يلحقونه للمجلس

دخل زياد بسيارته مع البوابه والبواب يركض قدامه يدله عالطريق .. وريف تناظر كل شي حولها أخضر الارض خضراء والزرع منسق بطريقه رائعه الحديقه مزينه بالوورد .. النخل .. المراجيح :زياد حنا بالسعوديه؟؟
زياد: هههههههههه وش رايك؟؟
سكتت وريف لأن البواب أشر لزياد يوقف نزل زياد وقال لوريف إنزلي .. وريف خايفه بس متطمنه انها مع زياد نزلت وبسرعه تمسكت بذراعه
زيادسمى بالله ودخل المجلس ووريف معه
كل اللي بالمجلس وقفو بس انصدمو ان معاه بنت ..
زياد : وين العم خالد
ابو عبد الرحمن: انا خالد .. سم ياولدي وش تبي
وريف ناظرت بعمها اللي كان نسخة ابوها شهقت ..
زياد : ياعم انا معي أمانه من أخوك عبد الرحمن
ابو عبد الرحمن عقد حواجبه وناظر بوريف كأنه عارفها
زياد يهمس: وريف تكلمي
وريف بصوت يرتجف : وشلونك ياعمي
ابو عبد الرحمن: بخير من انتي؟
وريف بصوتها الباكي : انا .. انا بنت عبد الرحمن
ابو عبد الرحمن ناظر فيها بنظره غامضه وتقدم لها

إنتـــــــــــــــــــهـــــــــــى البــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارت..

توقــــاتـــــــــــــــــكم وش رااااااااح يصيــــــــر في البااااااااااااااااااااارت الجااااااااااااي..

تحــــــــــــــيـــاتــــــــــــــــي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

وريف خافت بس زياد تقدم لابو عبد الرحمن وهي معه
ناظرت بزياد وزياد ابتسم لها ومدت يدها لعمها اللي جرها يمه وحضنها : وشلونك يالغاليه يابنت الغالي
وريف سمعت نفس صوت ابوها .. نفس الحضن .. نفس الريحه .. نفس الشكل ماتت من البكا بحضن عمها ماكان هامها المجلس اللي مليان رجال.. هداها عمها ورجعت مسكت زياد
ابو عبد الرحمن : وشلونك يابنتي
وريف: انا بخير انت وشلونك ياعمي .. ابوي (((خنقتها العبره))) يسلم عليك
ابو عبد الرحمن: الله يسلمه يارب وينه قطعنا مره وحده له كم سنه والله اني عتبان عليه قوليله البيت بيته هو وامك
وريف بصوت مخنوق: ادعو له بالرحمه..
الصدمه غيمت على كل من كان بالمجلس
ابو عبد الرحمن: مات!!!!!
زياد: ايه نعم من اربع سنين متوفي الله يرحمه
ابو عبد الرحمن: وانت ولده.؟
زياد: لا لا هو ماجاب الا بنت وحده اللي هي وريف
ابو عبد الرحمن: اجل انت زوج وريف
زياد مسك ضحكته : لالا ياطويل العمر انا اخوها من الرضاعه ومن يوم عرفت وريف اني اخوها طلبت تجيكم وتنفذ وصية ابوها الله يرحمه
الجميع: الله يرحمه
ابو عبد الرحمن : ياعبد الرحمن إتصل على لمياء تجي تاخذ وريف تدخلها داخل ويسوون قهوه للضيف
عبد الرحمن : ان شاء الله

واتصل على لمياء
لمياء بصراخ: نعم
عبد الرحمن: نعامه ترفسك سبعين الف رفسه
لمياء : وجعععععع ترفسك انت ان شاء الله
عبد الرحمن: خلصيني تعالي بسرعه خوذي البنت
لمياء: أي بنت؟؟؟
عبد الرحمن: بنت عمي عبد الرحمن
لمياء: هاااه؟
عبد الرحمن: ترى مو وقت ذروة الغباء بسرعه تعالي
وقفل بوجهها ورجع دخل المجلس

شوق: هاه بشري وافق يطلعنا؟؟؟
لمياء بتناحه: لالا ما وافق بس يقول عمي عبد الرحمن
شوق : واااااااااااو جاء؟؟؟ والله اشتقت له
لمياء: لا يقول بنته ويبني آخذها
شوق: طيب روحي وش تنتظرين
لمياء استوعبت وقالت بصراخ وهي متخصره : مو انتي اللي معطلتني
شوق: طسي هناك يالعله

لبست لمياء جلالها وطلعت شافت البنت اللي واقفه مع واحد عند المجلس لما قربت منهم شهقت : زيااااااااااااد
زياد تفشل ووريف ماتت ضحك
انتبهت لمياء لرجتها : اممم انتي بنت عمي عبد الرحمن
وريف: ايه انا
لمياء صرخت :واااااااااااااااااااو
وحضنت وريف
لمياء: تعالي عندنا داخل
وريف ناظرت بزياد
وزياد ابتسم: ادخلي مع بنت عمك
راحت وريف ولمياء داخل .. شوق اللي من طلعت لمياء نشرت خبر وصول بنت عبد الرحمن وصارو كل البنات ينتظرونها بالصاله
اول مادخلت لمياء :يمممممممممممه قسم بالله انكم تخرعون
شيماء: مالت عليك ((وتكلم وريف)) من جد انتي بنت عمي عبد الرحمن
وريف: ايه انا بنته الله يرحمه
شوق شهقت : مات؟؟؟
وريف بتبكي : ايه
لمياء حست بوريف: يالله يا ... اا على فكره وش اسمك
وريف: اسمي وريف
لمياء : يالله اكشفي وجهك
وريف: مافيه رجال هنا؟؟
لمياء: لالا
وريف كشفت وجهها والكل تنح فيها ماشاء الله وش هالزين
شيماء :عرفيها علينا
لمياء: هههههه طيب شوفي يا وريف هذي شيماء اختي وتوأمي وهذي اكبر غلطه بحياتي اعمارنا 21 و3 شهور
شيماء: مالت عليك
لمياء : وهذي صبا اختي الصغيره بأولى ثانوي عمرها 15
لمياء تكمل: وهذي شوق عمرها 23 وشروق عمرها 19 و رغد عمرها 15بنات عمي ناصر ..
وهذولا الاربعه وتين عمرها 22وليان21 وميان 20ولميس وهي توأمي الروحي19 بنات عمي ماجد
لميس : انا ولمو مربوطين بحبل سري
الكل : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد ماسلمت عليهم وريف قالت وتين: وريف اطلعي معنا تسلمين على امهاتنا وجدتي
وريف: اوكي يالله
طلعو البنات مع الدرج اللي كان بنص الصاله وكانت أول غرفه عاليمين مفتوحه وقبل يدخلونها صرخت لمياء: بناااااااااااااااات توقعو مع من وريف؟؟
البنات تلفتو حولهم : مامعها احد
لمياء: ياغبيات قصدي اللي جايبها منهو
ميان: مين يعني؟
لمياء تنهدت : زياااااااااااااااااااااد
طلعت عيون البنات والتفتو لوريف اللي تضحك : من جد؟؟
وريف: هههههههههههه ايه اخوي من الرضاعه
لميس: وااااااااااااي ماتبادليني بأخوك
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلعت جدتهم نجلاء من غرفتها : وجع وجع وش هاللجه والصجه.؟؟؟
لميس تهمس: وريف حبيبي هذي جدتي نجلاء أم ابوك الله يرحمه
تقدمت وريف من جدتها
الجده: من انتي
وريف مبتسمه: وشلونك ياجده؟؟ انا وريف بنت عبد الرحمن
الجده حضنتها من قلبها وبكت
الجده نجلاء: وشلونك يابنيتي وشلون ابوك هان عليه يتركني هالمده كلها .. امك وشلونها؟؟
وريف بتأثر : جده ابوي يسلم عليك .. وهو متوفي من اربع سنين
الجده نجلاء: يااااويلي عنك ياوليدي
وصارت تصيح .. ووريف تصيح معها
وتين: يمااااااه نجلاء علامك خلاص ادعي له بالرحمه نكدتي عالبنت
لميس تحضن وريف: خلاص تعالي معنا الغرفه
راحو البنات الغرفه وقدروا يسلون وريف عن بكاها شوي
اما ابو عبد الرحمن دخل البيت يبي يشوف امه بعد مانزلت له الصاله
الجده نجلاء: ارتحت ياخالد؟؟ هذا هو أخوك توفى وهو متضايق.. حرمتني قربه بحياته .. ويوم قطعنا قلت لك رووح دور على اخوك إسأل عنه بس انت عييت وعصيتني حسبي الله عليك من ولد
ابو عبد الرحمن عيونه بالارض: خلاص يمه اللي صار صار واليوم عزا عبد الرحمن الله يرحمه بيبدا
الجده نجلاء: حسبي الله عليك ونعم الوكيل .. حرمتني من ولدي عشانه ما اعرس على بنت عمه .. آآآآه ياحر قلبي عليك ياولدي آآآآه
ابو عبد الرحمن: يمه استهدي بالله .. عبد الرحمن يبي منك الرحمه اللحين
الجده ماردت عليه أخذت عكازها وطلعت مع الدرج
العصر كانو البنات متجمعين كلهم بغرفة لمياء : اهااا يعني ابوي ماكان يبي امك؟؟
وريف: ايه لأنها من خارج العايله
ليان: توقعتيني حلوه كذا
البنات : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف: ماتخيلت عندي بنات عم كثير وطيبين
دخلت صبا ماسكه رغد بيدها : اقول ياحمير اقصد ياحريم ابوي يقول خلو وريف تلبس جلالها وتطلع تسلم على عيال عمانها
شيماء: حمير ترفسك ان شاء الله .... وزياد معهم؟؟؟
البنات: هههههههههههههههه
صبا : وانا وش دراني
طلعت صبا ورغد ولبست وريف جلالها مثل ماقالو لها ونزلت مع جدتها نجلاء اللي دخلت تاخذها لأعمامها وعيال اعمامها
كانو كلهم بالصاله جالسين ينتظرونها نزلت الجده نجلاء ومعها وريف
ناصر : هلاهلا بالغاليه تعالي سلمي انا عمك ناصر
راحت وريف تسلم عليه وكمل ناصر : وهذا فهد وسعد عيالي
وريف: اهااا اخوان شوق وشروق ورغد؟؟
ناصر: هههههههههه ماشاء الله حافظتهم صم
فهد: على طاري صم سمعتي ياريوف اخر نكته
سعد : يالخبل وريف مو ريوف
فهد: اللي هو .. المهم سمعتي اخر نكته
وريف تضحك بخفه :ههههههه لا وش هي؟
فهد: فيه حمار ينهق وهو مغمض ليه؟
وريف: ليه؟
فهد: حافظها صم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف :هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ناصر : ياربي عوض علي بهالخبل
ماجد: تعالي يبه سلمي علي انا عمك ماجد
راحت وريف تسلم عليه
وتكلم مالك: وانا ولد عمك ماجد وهذا اخوي هاشم وهذاك الدب اخوي تركي
تركي: الدب انت يالوسخ
ماجد: ياحوووول فشلتونا
عبد الرحمن نزل ناظرته الشمسيه على طرف خشمه: وانا عبد الرحمن عدو البنات اللدود
تكلمت لمياء اللي تتابع هي والبنات من الدور العلوي
لمياء: مالت عليك
عبد الرحمن: مالت عليك طوفه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عامر : وانا اخو عبد الرحمن عامر
ثامر: وانا توأم عامر واسمي ثامر
وريف ضحكت عليهم : هههههههههههههههه
وريف جلست وهي تحس بإرتياح بعد نص ساعه من هوشات عيال عمها قامت وريف :طيب عن اذنكم ابروح اصلي المغرب

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

طلعت وريف وهي بتشقق من الفرحه دخلت على البنات اللي كانو بينهم حرب المخدات اول مادخلت وريف جاء في وجهها مخده صرخت: ااااااي عورتوني
شيماء: ههههههههههه بتتعودين
قامت وتين : الغبيه لميس هي اللي رمتها معليش قلبو
وريف تبتسم : لا عادي
ميان: تصدقين كنا نتهاوش نقول وين تنامين
وريف : وش قررتو
ليان: للحين ماقررنا
لمياء: الا قررنا .. على سريري ان شاء الله
صبا: لاااااا على سريري
شيماء: ولا انتي ولا هذي ان شاء الله على سريري
وريف ميته من الوناسه: لا انا بنام عالارض
شروق: ياااااااااااااااااااااااكبرها عند الله ترقدين على الارض
بهاللحظه دق جوال وريف .. نطت لمياء عندها : اذا زياد افتحي السبيكر
ضحكت وريف وفتحت السبيكر
زيااد: هلا حبيبتي شلونك
لمياء مسكت راسها من كلمة حبيبتي وضحكت وريف
زياد: شفيك تضحكين
وريف: ههههههههههه بنات عمي يضحكون
زياد: يعني مرتاحه
وريف: الحمد لله
زياد: انا بروح التدريب تامريني بشي
وريف : لاسلامتك وانتبه لنفسك
زياد: وانتي بعد ... على فكره كلمتي أمك؟؟
وريف: ايه اول ما وصلنا بس طمنتها وقفلت
زياد: اجل سلمي عليها سلام
قفلت وريف وصرخت لمياء:وااااااااااااااي يجننننننننننننننننننن
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وتين : وهـ بس فهد أحلى
رغد: وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع القرد بعين خطيبته غزال
وتين: قرد بعينك

انفتح الباب ودخلت الشغاله ماسكه علبه كبيره مغلفه
صبا: واااااااااااااو وش ذا
حطت الشغاله الهديه وطلعت نطو البنات وشروق فتحت الكرت مكتوب
((بنت عمي وعدوتي الجديده هذي هديه بمناسبة ظهورك عالدنيا اخوك وولد عمك وعدوك عبد الرحمن ))
شيماء: لاااااااااا مو معقول عبد الرحمن يجيب هديه
لمياء: لا مو اخوي هذا
شوق: وريف افتحيها بسرعه
وريف مستانسه من تقبل اهل ابوها لها فتحت الهديه وليتها مافتحتها اول ماشالت الغطا طارت الصراصير بالغرفه وصراخ البنات وصل لآخر الدنيا وريف رمت الكرتون على لمياء اللي قدامها . ولمياء بغى يغمى عليها طلعو يركضون من الغرفه والصراصير وراهم طلعت .. عبد الرحمن اللي كان بالصاله مع الباقين يوم سمع الصياح ضحك : ههههههههههههههههه هدف لنا
وريف كانت تنتفض مثل الطير
شيماء اللي هلكانه من الركض : مسكينه مو متعوده شوفو شلون خايفه
وتين: هييييييييييين يالتبن عبد الرحمن
لمياء: ااااااااااه اوريه الحيوان
لميس: بردها له والله لا أردها له
وريف: لالا واللي يعافيك مانبي مشاكل
ميان: أي مشاكل .. عادي حنا كل ما اجتمعنا كذا وبعدين انتي اللي المفروض تردينه لان المقلب لك
وريف: طيب وش اسوي؟؟
ميان: لازم نردها له بحرافه
لمياء: عبد الرحمن يخاف من البريعصي
البنات: وععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
لمياء: بس حنا مانقدر نمسك بريعصي
لميس : بس لقيتها
شيماء: طيب تعالو ندخل غرفة صبا
دخلو البنات وإستأذنت وريف وطلعت تكلم أمها.. إتصلت على جوال شادن
شادن: اهلييييييييييييييين
وريف: هلا وغلا
شادن: وحشتيني والله البيت بدونكم ولا شي
وريف: تسلمين قلبي وشلون امي ؟؟
شادن: هذا هي جنبي خوذي كلميها
وريف: طيب
ام وريف: هلا يايمه
وريف خنقتها العبره: يمه شلونك؟؟؟ احبك يمه وحشتيني
ام وريف: وشلون اهل ابوك؟؟
وريف: كلهم طيبين حتى عمي خالد مره طيب
ام وريف: جدتك نجلاء شلونها؟؟
وريف: يمه تعرفينهم؟؟
ام وريف: هي اللي كانت تدافع عني
وريف: بخير وكلهم يسلمون عليك وانا اللحين ابقفل بروح اقعد مع بنات عمي
ام وريف: الله يحفظك طمنيني عنك

قفلت وريف من امها وراحت عند البنات يتعرفون على بعض
فتحت عليهم الباب جدتهم نجلاء : يالله يابنات بننزل نتقهوى مع اعمامكم
نزلو البنات وعبد الرحمن من يوم شافهم مقبلين مات من الضحك
لمياء بهمس: ضحكت من سرك
جلسو البنات
عبد الرحمن: هاه وريف شلون الهديه
وريف : هذي هديه؟؟؟ بغيت اموت
عبد الرحمن: هههههههههههههههههههههه هذا المطلوووووب
فهد: صراخكم فجر اذانينا .. هذا وهو صرصور
لميس قامت من مكانها : وين راجو؟؟
تركي: ارسلته للمطعم
لميس انقهرت: نعنبوك انت ماتشبع .. بطنك مصنوع من استرتش
هنا الصاله تفجرت من الضحك عيال وبنات واباء
تركي بإحراج: مادفعتي من فلوسك شي
لميس بعصبيه : انا بطلع احتري راجو صديقتي تبي اشياء برسلها معه
طلعت لميس وطيران على غرفة عبد الرحمن اللي كان بانيها بنص الحديقه الخارجيه

دخلت الغرفه وهي ميته ضحك على اللي بتسويه حطت جلالها على سرير عبد الرحمن وطلعت من جيب تنورتها علبة الدبابيس الصغيره وشافت ثياب العيال كلهم اللي ينامون في غرفة عبد الرحمن وصارت تحط بالثياب دبابيس وهي ميته من الضحك تتخيل اشكالهم خلصت شغلها بنجاح منقطع النظير لبست جلالها ورجعت البيت
فهد: هاه جاء راجو
لميس: لا ماجاء بس انا تعبت ورجعت
ابو سعد : يالله ياعيال قومو اجهزو اليوم اول يوم من ايام عزا عبد الرحمن الله يرحمه
الجميع: الله يرحمه
طلعو الرجال من الصاله
ولميس ماتت من الوناسه لأن عيال اعمامها اللحين بيلبسون الثياب
اول ماطلعو العيال من البنات
وريف: هاه بشري.؟؟؟
لميس: افاا عليكم تمام التمام ههههههههههههههه يالله نطلع نشوف ردة الفعل
طلعو البنات يتسحبون بهالظلما لين وصلو طاقة غرفة عبد الرحمن اللي مفتوحه
كان عبد الرحمن منسدح على السرير وفهد وعامر يسولفون وتركي ياكل اللي جاب له راجو .. دخل مالك واخذ ثوبه يلبسه وماسمعو الا صراخه... آآه آآآه آآه
البنات حاطين يدينهم على افواههم يكتمون الضحك .. وكل من لبس ثوبه يصارخ آآآه آآآه آآه
عبد الرحمن اللي كان ثوبه مليان دبابيس بعد مافصخ ثوبه ناظر بجسمه شاف الدم يصب
عبد الرحمن: لعنة الله على ابليس هالبنات
لميس: ههههههههههههههههههههه عشان لا تتحدون مره ثانيه
تخرعو الشباب من البنات اللي كانو مرتزين على الطاقه من برا وحطو رجولهم للبيت

دخلو البنات غرفة لمياء بعد مانظفتها الشغاله من الصراصير ميتين من الضحك على نجاح الخطه
عدت ايام العزاء وانتشر خبر وفاة عبد الرحمن بين القبيله
وريف كانت نايمه على بطنها على سرير لمياء .. شروق كانت نايمه عالكنبه ولمياء نايمه جنب وريف .. وشوق ووتين نايمين عالارض
اما ميان وليان ولميس نايمين بغرفة شيماء.. واما رغد فـ بالتأكيد نايمه بغرفة صديقة عمرها صبا
صحت شروق شافت الكل نايم ناظرت بجوالها الساعه 2 الظهر طفت المكيف وفتحت الطاقه وفتحت النور وطلعت من الغرفه ..
بعد ربع ساعه قامت وريف ميييييييته من الحر : اوووووووف من سوى كذا؟
وتين: شروووووووووووووق لعنة الله على ابليسك
وريف تفرك عينها: شروق مو هنا
وتين :بس .. هي اللي مسويه كذا
دخلت شروق بعد ماسمعت اصواتهم :هااااااااااااي
وتين ناظرت شي حولها تحذف فيه شروق بس مالقت الا جوالها أخذت الجوال ورمته عليها
شروق: آآآآآآآآآي يامال الكسر عورتيني
قامو البنات بعد ما تروشو يتغدون
لميس: بنات وحده منكم تترجى العيال يطلعونا
ميان: ورا ماتترجينهم انتي؟؟؟
لميس: تبينهم يلعنون خيري؟؟؟ انا مجرحه أجسامهم قبل كم يوم هههههههههههههه والله اني مقديه
وريف: بنات
الكل: هلا
وريف: اش رايكم اقول لزياد يطلعنا
البنات صراااااااااااااااااخ: واااااااااااااو ايه موافقين
وريف: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف أخذت جوالها وارسلت لزياد ((ممكن تطلعنا اليوم نتمشى))
ورد عليها((اذا تبون اللحين موافق بس الساعه 5 ابروح التدريب))
وريف: يابنات يقول الساعه 5 بيروح التدريب اش رايكم اللحين
لمياء تتنهد: مافيه مشكله اهم شي نرووووووووووووح
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف كتبت مسج لزياد ((موافقين ربع ساعه ونجهز))
قامو البنات ركض لبسو عباياتهم ولمياء ترجف مو قادره تثبت
شيماء: هيييييييييه يالأخت علامك
لمياء: مدري مدري شكلي منيب رايحه
وتين: عشان اهفك كف يعلمك
لمياء: طيب بروح

يوم طلعو من البيت زياد انصدم .. هذولا باص مايكفيهم ..
ميان: وااااااااااافشيلتي خرعنا الولد
لمياء: اشعر بدوار البحر
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وتين: ساعه بقرب الحبيب
لمياء اللي ترجف: اقترب يومك ان شاء الله
ليان: ياربيه مثل اخوها بس تدعي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

زياد نزل من السياره : ما يكفي
لمياء بهمس لوتين: بموووووووووت
وتين كاتمه ضحكتها بس كتوفها تهزهز
وريف: يعني شلون؟؟
شيماء: يعني نتصل على واحد من هالكائنات الحيه اللي داخل ويودونا
زياد: طيب احد يكلمهم ذبحتنا الشمس
لميس: شوق طلبتك كلمي على فهد
وتين : لالالالالالالالا
لميس: ليش؟
وتين: ابي آخذ راحتي ما ابي استحي
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوق: فهود طلبتك اطلع بسرعه
فهد: شسالفه؟؟
شوق: اطلع وتعرف
وقفلت بوجهه .. طلع فهد من غرفة عبد الرحمن وانحط امام الامر الواقع لأنه تفشل من زياد لايردهم
لمياء: انا ابركب مع فهد ما اقدر اركب مع زياد
شيماء: مانتيب صاحيه
فتح فهد سيارته بالريموت وراحو البنات يركضون يركبون بعد ما اتفقت معاهم لميس يورطون لمياء
ركبت شوق قدام
شروق: شواقه طلبتك ابركب قدام
شوق: لاااااااااااااا انا الكبيره
شروق ركبت ورا وهي تحلطم وركبو ميان وليان وشيماءمعاها ورا
لمياء بتبكي...
وريف اركبت قدام جنب زياد .. ولميس ووتين ركبو ورا
لميس فتحت القزاز : لمياء
لمياء: هاه
لميس: اركبي ولا تبين عزيمه
وريف تضحك وزياد متفشل انه يضحك
لمياء جات متفشله وركبت ورا وهي ساكته

بسيارة فهد
فهد: وين وتين؟؟؟؟
شيماء: وتين يقالها متفشله تركب معك
فهد: الله واكبر منين هالحيا؟
ميان: هههههههههههههههههاااااي ياويلنا من لمياء
ليان: هههههههههههههه اظنها بتذبحنا
شوق: ومن اللعانه راكبين فوق بعضكم عشان مايصير لها مكان
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههه
فهد: شفيها لمياء؟؟
شوق: آآآ ..آآممممم لا ولا شي
فهد: حمد لله والشكر

بسيارة زياد .. الكل يتكلم ماعدا لمياء اللي تحس قلبها بيطلع
زياد استانس على البنات حس انهم مثل خواته يسولف ويضحك معهم بس كان مستغرب من سكوت لمياء
وقف زياد عند محل ايسكريم ووقف فهد وراه..
زياد: هاه وش تبون.؟؟؟
لميس : ابي مطاريس

زياد طلعت عيونه: وشهو
وتين: ههههههههههه جدتي تقول على ايسكريم شوكلاته وفانيليا مطاريس 
وريف: وييييع ربي يكرم النعمه
زياد: ههههه واحد مطاريس وبعد؟؟
وريف: انا فانيليا
وتين: وانا توفي
لمياء كانت ساكته قرر زياد يتكلم : وانتي يالمياء
لمياء صابتها رجفه: ما ابي شي
لميس بتحرجها : جيب لها على ذوقك
طلع زياد من السياره ولمياء قامت تصيح
وريف: لمو ياقلبي شفيك؟؟ تبين ترجعين؟؟
لميس: يوووووووه اسفه مادريت انك خبله كذا
وتين: وش هالحب الاقشر؟؟

لميس: هههههههههه اسكتو الرجال جاء
سكتت لمياء ودخل زياد
طلع من الكيس الفانيليا حقته والفراوله حقت اخته وباقي الكيس حطه ورا : تفضلو
لميس: شووووكرررراااان
أخذت لميس مطاريسها اقصد ايسكريمها ووتين اخذت اللي طلبته ولمياء ناظرت بالكيس يوووووه جاب لي نفس ايسكريمه فانيليا..أخذته وهي ساكته

بسيارة فهد دخل عليهم وهو جايب لهم كلهم شوكلاته
شيماء: يالنجس ماطلبنا شوكلاته
فهد: والله يوم رحت هناك نسيت وش طلبتو ... قلت أجيب لكم كلكم مثلي
البنات: اووووف
’,
’,

فيصل: انت ليش مشغول بالك عليها؟
عبد العزيز: عمرها ماغابت 4 ايام متواصله .. ياخي حتى المنتدى ماتدخله ..
فيصل: يمكن ظروف
عبد العزيز: اكيد ظروف والله يستر..

قام عبد العزيز يسوي له شاهي .. يارب استر عليها من زوجة خالها .. لايكون مضايقتها بشي والبنت منتحره ..آآآه لو اعرف طريقها ولا بيتها والله لا أروح .. انا حاس ان فيها شي .. اكيد فيها شي...

رجعو البنات وقبل تنزل وريف مسك زياد يدها عشان لاتنزل .. بعد مانزلو البنات من السياره
وريف: مشكور عالطلعه
زياد: العفو .. بس بسألك
وريف: امر
زياد: لمياء وش فيها؟؟
وريف: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زياد: وش فيك؟؟
وريف:اممممم ههههههههه انت السبب
زياد :انا؟؟
وريف: ههههههههههههههه
زياد: وش فيك؟؟ انا قلت شي غلط يعني ولا سويت شي؟؟
وريف: لالا ههههه واي بططططني هههههههههههههههه
نزلت وريف من السياره لحقت البنات وزياد مو فاهم شي
كانت وتين توصف شكل لمياء والبنات ميتين ضحك عليها
لمياء: لا تضحكون اقسم بالله حسيت ودي ارمي نفسي من السياره مرتين
وريف: ههههههههههههههههههه توه زياد يسأل عنك
لمياء: وااااااااااااااااي قولي قسم
شيماء: على اللي سوته اكيد بيقول هذي فيها حاله نفسيه
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلعو البنات لغرفة شيماء اللي على طول قعدت على كرسي الكمبيوتر وشغلته
شيماء: لي فتره عن النت من يوم جيتو عندنا
لمياء ووتين مرتزين على الطاقه يناظرون زياد وفهد يسولفون تحت .. ووريف ولميس وميان يسولفون
ميان: الا تعالي اليوم صديقتي تقول خواطر صارت مشرفه
وريف سمعت اسم خواطر وطلعت عيونها
وريف: من خواطر؟؟
ميان: خواطر مكسوره اللي بمنتدى الـ.....
وريف تبتسم : وش فيها؟؟
ميان: بس إنسحبت قبل كم يوم
وريف: تحبينها؟؟
وتين: ما افهم شي من كتاباتها بس ارحمها
وريف حزت بقلبها الكلمه: ليش ترحمينها؟؟
وتين: احسها حزينه
ميان : بالعكس احسها رومنسيه حاااااالمه 
ابتسمت وريف
لميس : احسها تشبه أستاذة القواعد حقت المتوسط
البنات :ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف: شيومه قلبي فتحتي المنتدى؟؟؟؟
شيماء: يس
قامت وريف قدام البنات وسجلت دخولها خواطر مكسوره
ميان مسكتها مع كتوفها : إحلفي
وريف تضحك: هههههههه والله انه انا
ميان تصرخ : وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
وحضنتها
وريف لقت رسالتين خاصه وحده من مدير المنتدى يهنيها بالإشراف والثانيه من أسيرة الذكريات
((خواطر شلونك؟؟ عسى خير لك كم يوم ماتدخلين الماسنجر ولا المنتدى شغلتيني عليك))
ميان : من هذي؟؟ ميب معنا بالمنتدى وآخر خاطره لك تكلمتي عنها
وريف : هذي ياطويلة العمر ماعرفتها الا بالماسنجر حتى إسمها ما اعرفه أصلا ماجاء في بالي أسألها عن اسمها وتدرس ببريطانيا وطيبه حيل وحبوبه
شيماء: اهاا ماتشارك بالمنتدى صح؟
وريف: ايه ماتشارك وبتنزل كتاب قريب
شيماء: ماشاء الله .. يعني كتاباتها حلوه
وريف: تجنن ماشاء الله
وتين : يالله عاد قفلو النت خلونا نسولف انتي فتره وبترجعين بيتكم خلينا نستانس
سجلت خروجها وريف وقفلو المنتدى .
عبد العزيز كان مسجل دخوله بكبرياء الجرح اول مالمح اسم خواطر مكسوره فتح ايميله ولالقاها وسجل دخوله بإسم اسيرة الذكريات بس كانت الصدمه ... دخلت وقرأت الرساله الخاصه وطلعت ولا ردت ...
ليش؟؟؟
انا وش غلطت فيه؟؟
وش زعلتها فيه؟؟؟
هين ياوريف .. مو عبد العزيز اللي تهمشينه .. مو عبد العزيز اللي تركنينه
سجل خروجه وقفل النت بكبره

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

وريف: آآآآآآآه الوقت عندكم يمر بسرعه من الوناسه .. ياليت فجر وشادن هنا
وتين: من فجر ومن شادن؟؟
وريف تبتسم: فجر توأم روحي وصديقتي وشادن بنت خالي
لمياء: اخت زياد؟؟
وريف: ههههههههههههههههههه ايه اخته
لمياء: وش فيك تضحكين
وريف: ههههههههه انتي نكته عمري ماشفت مثلك
ميان: وهـ جوعاااااااااانه
وتين: وانا بعد
شوق: وانا
وريف: وانا بعد .. بنات بغيت أسألكم
لميس: امري
وريف: رغد وصبا وينهم؟؟ خاطري اجلس معاهم
لميس: هالثنتين شياطين ماتدرين وين يروحون
وتين: بنات وش رايكم نروح نشوف شيسوون
وريف: انا ودي أقعد معاهم
ميان: ترى ذاك اليوم شفتهم بالمخزن اللي تحت يوم رحت ادور شغالة خالتي
لميس تشهق: الملاعين شيسوون
وتين: تكفون قومو نشوفهم
لميس: شرايك وريف
وريف: معاكم معاكم
قامو البنات يتسحبون من غرفة لمياء اللي صايره المقر الرسمي لهم فتحو غرفة صبا مالقوهم
ميان: أكيد بالمخزن
ليان: واااااااااي هناك حر يخرب استشواري
لميس: وش المهم نشبع فضولنا ولا شوشتك ؟؟ امشي بس
نزلو البنات الدور الاول توهقو كانت جدتهم جالسه بالصاله
لميس راحت بسرعه يم جدتها وصارت تبوسها على راسها : وشلون جدتي نجول الحبيبه
وتأشر من ورا ظهرها للبنات يعني انزلو .. نزلو البنات وهم ميتين من الضحك
الجده نجلاء: لميسوه غربلك الله عورتي راسي
لميس : افاا هذا وانا احب راسك .. يالله بروح انا زعلانه
الجده نجلاء تـأففت: والله ماغيرهم العيال يداوون العله ماهو مثلكم ماغير هرج
وطارت لميس عالمخزن اللي كان ظلام مافيه نور غير نور جوالها شافت البنات ينتظرونها بنص درج المخزن
وتين بهمس: يالخبله طفي نور جوالك تبين تفضحينا؟؟
لميس بهمس: زيييين انا كنت ابي اشوف
نزلو البنات شوي شوي وشافو نور طالع من المخزن
ميان: يمااااه خايفه
لميس: وجع اكيد هالسلق جايبين معهم كشاف
وطلع صوت رغد وصبا يضحكون
دخلو البنات المخزن شافو صبا ورغد معطين ظهورهم للباب ومجتمعين حول صندوق
لمياء شهقت بشويش: هذا صندوق عامر
قربو البنات لين صارو بالضبط ورا صبا ورغد ويوم انتبهو للي بالصندوق صرخه وحده : واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
رغد وصبا تخرعو وصرخو : آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
المخزن كان فاضي وصوت الصراخ سوى صدى .. الصراخ هز البيت كله
كانو توهم الشباب داخلين يقعدون مع جدتهم وكانو مدخلين زياد بالغصب لأنه بالبدايه رفض مستحي منهم بس بعد إصرار الجده دخل
سمعو الصراخ .. ووقف عبد الرحمن بيشوف شسالفه بس يسمع الصراخ يقترب ويقترب وفجأه البنات طلعو من درج المخزن أشكالهم تخرع وكلهم يبكون ..
وريف طاحت عالأرض ميان غطت وجهها وقعدت بالارض تصارخ لميس ماسكه شعر رغد وتبكي ليان ماقدرت تتوازن ولحقت وريف .. صبا واقفه تلهث من الركض .. وتين فصخت شبشبها وصفقت فيه صبا وشروق قامت تستفرغ((اكرمكم الله))
عبد الرحمن بصرخه : شفيكم؟
وتين ولميس وميان ورغد وصبا وشوق وشروق وشيماء ولمياء طارو على الدور الثاني بعد ما انتبهو للشباب
ليان ووريف للحين طايحين
راح هاشم مسك ميان مع كتوفها ويضربها على خدها
زياد وده يروح لوريف بس عيب مايصير
ميان : الجثه الجثه
هاشم طارت عيونه: من ذبحتو
عامر صفق جبهته : الجثه .. حسبي لله عليكم من بنات
وراح ركض للمخزن وفعلا توقعه صح شاف صندوق الجثه مفتوح.. حسبي الله عليهم انا ماقلت لأحد عشان مايخافون
(( موقف حقيقي بجامعة القصيم ))


’,
’,
ليان كانت تقرا اية الكرسي وميته خوف
لميس بعد ماهدت : اشكالنا نكته كانت
وتين ترتجف: لمن هالجثه اللي كانت شكلها اجنبي مو عربي
صبا بلا مبالاه: هذي الجثه لعامر وكل كم اسبوع يجيب جثه
جديده ودايم ننزل انا ورغد نشوفها
شيماء: لعامر!!!!!!!!
لمياء: الله يلعن الطب وايام الطب .. وصلت فيه المواصيل يجيب الجثث لبيتنا انا اعلم ابوي عليه
ميان شالها هاشم ودخلها داخل
وزياد شال اخته ولاهو فاهم شي وحطها عالدرج أقل شي يبعدها عن عيون الشباب شوي
لمياء اللي كانت طالعه تقول لابوها على سواة عامر شافت زياد ودبرته بإخته .. كان محتار وين يوديها وبنفس الوقت ماهو مخليها مرميه كذا
لمياء من ورا الدرج: خلاص اتركها انا انزل مع البنات ونطلعها
زياد : خلاص بس انتبهو لها ترى هي دايم ينخفض ضغطها
لمياء: طيب
راح زياد بس بخاطره يتطمن على اخته وقف ورا الدرج إلا ويشوف ذيك الملاك اللي تنزل كانت لابسه كت أخضر وشورت جنز فوق ركبتها بشوي ولامه شعرها الأشقر ذيل حصان وقذلتها جايه على جنب وجهها حاولت تشيل وريف بس ماقدرت آخر شي عطتها كف
وريف: آآآآه
وقامت وريف تبكي
لمياء: وريف لاتبكين خلاص طلعنا من المخزن
وريف وهي تبكي: لمياء ابي ارجع لأمي
زياد سمع إسم لمياء وتوقف التفكير عنده.... بسرعه طلع للصاله خاف أحد ينتبه له
عبد الرحمن: هاه بشر شلونها؟؟
زياد: خليتها وحده من البنات بتنزل تصعدها فوق
عبد الرحمن: لاتخاف على البنات هذولا يرعبون مو يرتعبون
فهد: حرام عليك
مالك: ههههههههههه ايه مدام وتين معهم حرام عليه
فهد: انت اصلا اسم على مسمى .. مالك دخل
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


طلعت وريف واللي ساندتها لمياء دخلو الغرفه اللي ضحكهم واصل آخر البيت
وريف: لكم نفس تضحكون والله اني للحين ارتجف
لميس: هههههههههههههههههه والله خوش مغامره .. اشكالنا تموت من الضحك وحنا نتطارد مع درج المخزن هههههههههههههههههه
وريف تتذكر : ههههههههههههه فشيله قدام خلق الله كلهم طحت ههههههه
وتين: واااافشلتي.. راحت نعومتي قدام فهد
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شيماء: متحمسه وتينوه فاصخه الشبشب تصفق فيه صبا
ليان: ميان وينها؟؟
وريف: مع هاشم تحت
شوق : كنت جيعانه بس اللحين لاعت كبدي
لميس: بنات شفتو شلون الجثه مقسوم الراس نصين
البنات: وععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
لميس استانست: وريحة المحلول تلوع الكبد
شوق: وييييييييييييييييع الوسخه شروق قامت تستفرغ
شروق : والله ماقدرت استحمل

عامر قفل صندوق الجثه اللي كان يستخدمها بالتشريح وقفل المخزن وطلع يقعد مع الشباب ..
ابو عبد الرحمن : ياولدي وشوله ماقلت لنا أقل شي نقفل المخزن
عامر: يبه مانيب جايبها اتصور جنبها انا جايب الجثه اتدرب عليها وشاريها من دم قلبي وماتكلمت لان المخزن محد يدخله ولابغيت اروعكم

والبنات كملو سهرتهم بسواليف وضحك

الساعه 10 الصبح دخل ابو عبد الرحمن غرفة لمياء شاف الكل نايم فيها ماعدا رغد وصبا .. ابتسم على اشكالهم وحده نايمه على بطن الثانيه والثالثه رجل بالارض ورجل عالسرير
ابو عبد الرحمن: يابنات بنات
وريف اللي ماتعودت أحد يصحيها فزت على طول : هلا عمي
ابو عبد الرحمن : صحي بنات اعمامك
وريف كلها نوم: ليش؟؟؟
ابو عبد الرحمن: مو زين نوم النهار
وريف: ايه طيب
طلع ابو عبد الرحمن من هنا ... وكملت وريف نومها من هنا
على الساعه 12ونص دق جوال وريف
وريف للحين نايمه: الو
ام وريف: قوه يمه شلونك
وريف صحصحت : هلا هلا يمه انا بخير طمنيني عنك
ام وريف : افاا للحين نايمه قومي صلي انا بخير انتي طمنيني عنك
وريف التفت حولها شافت الكل نايم تكلمت بإرتياح: والله يايمه لو اقولك من هنا لبكره طيبين ما اوفيهم حقهم ..حتى جدتي نجلاء تسألني عنك .. وبنات اعمامي يمه عسل والله من اول دقيقه ماحسسوني اني غريبه
ام وريف بإرتياح: الحمد لله وعمتك مريم شلونها؟؟
وريف: من ذي بعد؟؟
ام وريف: اهاا شكلك ماتعرفينها .. هي عمتك الوحيده طيبه حيل
وريف: يمه انتي شخبارك؟؟ وشخبار شادن
ام وريف: شادن عساني ما افقدها كل يوم وهي قاعده معي
وريف: سلمي عليها الظاهر طولنا على جوالها
ام وريف: وانتي الصادقه يالله مع السلامه
قفلت وريف وصحت البنات ونزلو يفطرون وقعدو مع امهاتهم شوي
’,
’,
عبدالرحمن: شباب فيه احد يخبر لي مكان يبيع طراطيع((العاب ناريه))
ثامر: انا عندي
عبد الرحمن فز : احلف
ثامر : قسما بالله تبي فحم .. ولا ثوم .. ولا صاروخ .. متوفره جميع الانواع
عبد الرحمن: ابي فحم حبه وحده بس
مالك : وش ناوي عليه
عبد الرحمن: بتعرفون .. بس تكتمل الخطه اذا البنات قعدو برا
زياد: ياويلك من الله .. ماتشوفهم شلون خافو امس؟؟
عبد الرحمن: ياخوي وسع صدرك ترى وجيههم مو وجيه شفقه ترى النجاسه كلها مخلوقه فيهم
تركي اللي كان ياكل بليله : والله شي بس ياليت المقلب يكون بتميس
فهد: من تميس؟؟؟
تركي يضحك : تميس يعني لميس
عبد الرحمن: والله حاله .. حتى معاييرك بالاكل
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كانت الساعه 5 ونص العصر
عبد الرحمن : تروكي بعد قلبي
تركي : هااااه
عبد الرحمن: هواه يالدب
تركي: نعم؟؟
عبد الرحمن: نعامه ترفسك لين تفش هالكرش
والتفت عبد الرحمن على سعد
عبد الرحمن: سعد طلبببببببببببببتك
سعد: وش تبي؟
عبد الرحمن: تكفى انت اعقل واحد فينا روح لجدتي ونفذ اللي اقولك عليه تكفففففففففففى
سعد: لا تدخلوني بمقالبكم
عبد الرحمن: لالا انت سوها بحسن نيه وكأنها صارت صدفه تكفففففى
سعد: زين وش اقول لجدتي؟؟

قام سعد وسوا له درب للبيت ومثل العاده جدته قاعده بالصاله
سعد اللي باس راس جدته : وشلونك يمه نجلاء
الجده نجلاء: بخير ياعلك بخير
سعد: يمه وشوله كاتمين انفسكم بالبيت وربي موسع عليكم
الجده نجلاء: وشلون؟؟؟
سعد: انا اقول ورا ما نطلع كلنا بالحديقه نشم هوا
الجده نجلاء: ايووو والله صدقت
سعد: وقولي للبنات بعد يعني كلنا نقعد
الجده نجلاء: زين زين بس اقولهم ونطلع بس انت افرش الفرش
طلع سعد يفرش الفرش واخذت الجده عكازتها وطلعت للبنات

ميان: يوووووه ياجده والله تنعدم البشره مع الشمس
لميس: روحي بس .. والله وناسه اش رايكم بنات
الكل: موافقين
ميان: ياشينكم خلاص موافقه
بعد ربع ساعه بالضبط كانو البنات كل وحده لابسه جلالها وقاعده
شوق: ياليت العيال مايجون وربي ارحم .. اقل شي ناخذ راحتنا
لمياء: عيالنا بكيفهم بس اللي خبركم ياربيييييييييه اخاف يوقف قلبي
البنات فهمو وضحكو : هههههههههههههههههه
الجده نجلاء: منهو اللي على خبرك؟؟ هاه
لمياء:آآآ قصدي قصدي السواق
فطسو البنات من الضحك
عبد الرحمن من طاقة غرفته : مهبوله ذي يوقف قلبها من السواق
زياد فهم ان الكلام له .. بس ليش يوقف قلبها
عبد الرحمن التفت لعامر : عموري انت متهاوش مع البنات وماراح يكلمونك يعني لما تقول لجدتي قومي بيتفشلون يكلمونك ويحسبون انك ماخذ جدتي لانك مو طايقهم
عامر: وربي ودي اشفي غليلي من هالبنات
عبد الرحمن: اجل هذي فرصتك اطلع وخذ جدتي

طلع عامر من الغرفه وهو حاط يدينه بجيوب بنطلونه :مساء الخير يمه نجلاء
الجده نجلاء: هلا ياوليدي تعالي تقهو معنا
عامر يعنني زعلان: قومي يمه مشتاق لسوالفك مابي اقعد مع هالسلق
قامت الجده نجلاء: الله يعيني عليكم اليوم كل واحد يجرني من جهه
عبد الرحمن ماصدق طلعت جدته طلع من الغرفه اللي كانت بنص الحديقه ووريف انتبهت له بس حط يده على فمه يترجاها تسكت وفعلا سكتت
قرب منهم وولع الطرطيعه ورماها بوسطهم البنات مندمجين بالسوالف ما انتبهو الا بالتفجير اللي صاير وسطهم وصرخه وحده : واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ماعدا وريف اللي مسكت بطنها ميته من الضحك
الجده سمعت الصراخ ورجعت : بلا يبليكم وش فيكم انتو
عبد الرحمن اللي طايح علارض : بس ياهاشم وقف تصوير
كان هاشم واقف يصورهم من الطاقه والشباب جنبه متفقعين ضحك على البنات
لمياء أخذت حصاه ورمتها على عبد الرحمن اللي انحاش
لمياء: نعنبوك انت بتشيب فيني؟؟
زياد عرفها من صوتها وابتسم .. يالله شلون عايشين بوناسه الله لايغير عليهم
طلعو الشباب من غرفة عبد الرحمن وقعدو عالفرش مع جدتهم ولمياء من يوم شافت زياد سكتت مره وحده
وتين: ههههههههههههه والله ياهو مستاثم فيك هالزياد
جلسو وقامت ميان تصب لهم القهوه
ميان: اييي حاره
مالك : يعنني ناعمه طسي بس هاتيها
اخذ مالك القهوه وقام يقهوي الشباب لين تعب
مالك: نعنبوكم ماتروون قهوه؟ تعبت دبرو لكم احد يصب لكم
عبد الرحمن: انقلع مانبي منتك .. لمياء قومي صبي لنا
لميس: ههههههههههههه لو تحلم ماتقوم
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبد الرحمن: تقوم غصبن عنها
لمياء بتبكي: لا
عبد الرحمن: لمياء قومي
البنات ميتين من الضحك عارفين لمياء ماتبي تقوم عشان زياد
عبد الرحمن بدا يعصب: لمياء بتقومين ولا اعرف شغلي
لمياء بخوف : ماني قايمه
وريف: خلاص انا اقوم
عبد الرحمن : انا قلت لمياء يعني لمياء
قامت لمياء بتاخذ الدله
عبد الرحمن بلعانه : خلاص خلاص هونت
لمياء : حمار
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أذن المغرب وقامو الشباب يصلون
وتين : بنات لازم نرد لهم المقلب
لميس: بس شلون؟؟ انا ماعندي أفكار أبد
ميان: ولا انا
ليان: ولا انا
شوق: ولا انا
شروق: ولا انا
وريف: ولا انا
وتين: مالت عليكم كلكم
لميس: طيب طلعي لنا فكره من بنات افكارك
وتين: امممممممممممممممم
شروق: بنات عندي فكره
الكل : وش هي؟؟
شروق: ماهي ذيك هي سيارة عبد الرحمن؟؟؟
لمياء: ايه
شروق: شرايكم نسوقها
شيماء: وريف تعرفين تسوقين؟؟
وريف: لايماااه اخاف
شروق: السياره اكيد توماتيك يعني نخلي السواق يشغلها وحنا بس علينا نلفلفها يمين ويسار
لميس نطت بحضن شروق وباستها :مشكوره عالفكره يا احلى بنات عمي
قامو البنات بعد مانادو السواق يشغل لهم السياره
كانو كلهم فوق بعض ورا
لميس اللي كانت بحضن وتين راكبين قدام
لميس: شوف راجو شغل السياره وانزل بسرعه
راجو شغل السياره ونزل وهي تمشي
لميس نطت بسرعه وصارت هي محل السواق وقفلت الباب وصارت تلف بالحديقه شافت باب الشارع مفتوح
وريف: تكفين اطلعي
لمياء: لاااااااااااااااااا الحي راقي ومحد موجود اللحين بننكشف
لميس: لا ماعليك بنرجع بسرعه بس انتو تغطو انا ما اقدر ابسوق
البنات : ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلعت لميس مع باب الشارع وتحمد ربها انه كبير يعني قدرت تطلع منه بدون ماتحك بالباب صارت تلفلف بالشارع اللي حول البيت والبنات مهيصين ضحك ووناسه
وريف: لميسوه ارجعي البيت خلاص خايفه
لميس: ليش خايفه البيت ورا هالشارع
وريف: خلاص ارجعي والله لنا اكثر من نص ساعه خايفه انا
لميس: ياشين المبزره بس
لفت مع الشارع اللي كانت تعتقد انه شارعهم بس كانت الصدمه ماهو شارع بيتهم
وتين: يماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ماهو الشارع
لميس مرتبكه بس ماتبين: يعني وين بيكون اكيد واحد من هالشوارع اسكتو انتو بس
وريف قامت تبكي
ميان: لاتبكين خلاص
صارت لميس تلف وتلف بس مافيه امل يلقونه
بدا التوتر على البنات وفجأه لميس بكت
لميس: والله مالقيته
هم سمعو لميس تبكي .. كلهم قامو يبكون
ولميس تلفلف : يدي عورتني ولا لقينا البيت
وريف: يمااااااااااه شوفو سياره تلاحقنا
ميان ناظرت بجيب المرتبه لقت شماغ عبد الرحمن اخذتها واعطتها لميس
ميان: خوذي تلثمي فيها عشان مايشكون انك بنت
اخذتها لميس وتلثمت فيها
والسياره تقرب منهم والبنات يزيدون بكا والسياره تزيد تقرب لين صارت جنبهم بالضبط ولميس ماتبي تناظر فيهم وتنهار ماسمعت الا صوت رجال يقول: وقفو السياره ترانا عارفين انكم بنات
وتين التفتت عليهم: تكفون لاتسوون لنا شي
لميس : يامجنونه ليش تكلمتي
الرجال: وقفو السياره ولا بتشوفون شي ماصار
لميس بتبكي: والله والله ما اعرف اوقفها
الرجال: وقفووووووووووووووووها
لميس عصبت: ماتفهم انت؟؟ اقولك ما اعرف
علمهم الرجال كيف يوقفونها ووقفت السياره بنص الشارع ونزل الرجال من السياره وهو متلطم


=============
إنتــــــــــــــــهى البـــــــــــــــــــــــــارت

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

*البنات ماتو رعب
وريف: الله يستر على خواتك لا تسوي لنا شي
لميس: حنا ماعندنا أخوان ورايحين نجيب لجدنا علاج طايح بالبيت مايقدر يسوق
هنا عبد الرحمن ماتحمل اكثر قعد بالارض وفطس ضحك
لميس طلعت راسها مع القزاز : عبد الرحمن يالحيواااااااااااااااااااان
وباقي الشباب بالسياره ماتو ضحك عليهم
عبد الرحمن وده يهاوشهم بس مو قادر من الضحك
وريف : وش دراكم انا هنا
فهد: راجو جاء وقال انكم اخذتو السياره وطلعنا ندوركم ياللي مالقيتو احد يربيكم
لمياء: لعنة الله عليك يا راجو
الشباب بالسياره: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبد الرحمن بعد ماسكت : انتو ماتستحون على وجيهكم طالعين تلفلفون بالشوارع؟؟
شيماء: عبد الرحمن اولا حينا مافيه احد بالليل عشان كذا اخذين راحتنا ثانيا حنا متغطيات حتى لميس لابسه شماغك يعني ما احد بيشك اننا بنات
عامر : حتى ولو..... ابوي لازم يدري
لمياء: لالالالا واللي يسلم عمرك لا الا ابوي
فهد: حتى وتين معكم افااا بس
ميان: تكفون سامحونا والله مانعودها والله العظيم
زياد : اقول اركبو السيارات وتفاهمو بالبيت مو بالشارع
لمياء اللي من خوفها نست حتى زياد: وش اللي تفاهمو بالبيت لالا نتفاهم هنا .. تكفوووووون سامحونا
عبد الرحمن :أسامحكم بس بشرط
لمياء: شرط؟؟ الا شروط بس انت امر تدلل
عبد الرحمن: نجيب لكم خروف وتذبحونه
لمياء: موافقـ وشهووووووووووووووو ويييييييييييييييع
عبد الرحمن : هذا شرطي
لميس: عبد الرحمن والله انك نذل
عبد الرحمن : طيب نخفف الشرط نجيب الخروف وانا اذبحه بس الشرط انكم تحضرون الذبح
شوق: يالله اهون من الذبح موافقين
عبد الرحمن: يالله لميس ووتين انقلعو ورا ابي اسوق
ركبو وتين ولميس ورا ولمياء جات قدام
ورجعو البيت

لميس: اقسم بالله ما اكون لميس إذا مارديتها لك ياعبدالرحمن
وتين:ياويلي طحت من عين فهد ياربيييييييييييييييييه
وريف: انا اسفه انا السبب
ميان: لاتقولين اسفه حنا كلنا غلطانين ... حنا طلعنا مع بعض والمصيبه علينا كلنا ..
لميس: بس بس بس عرفت
البنات : وشهووووووووووووووو
لميس: عبدالرحمن اللي مسوي شخصيه علينا انا اجيب لكم خبره
البنات: وشلون؟؟
لميس: وريف انتي ماحد يعرف رقمك صح؟
وريف: لا
لميس: هاتي جوالك .. ان ما طيحت هيبته ما اكون لميس
ودقت على عبد الرحمن
عبد الرحمن: الو نعم
لميس بمياعه : الووو مرحباااا
عبد الرحمن: هلا من معي؟
لميس افاا من بدايتها من معي : هذا مو جوال منيره؟؟
عبدالرحمن: ماينفع انا؟؟؟؟
لميس بغت تقوم ترقص ماتوقعت عبد الرحمن سهل كذا
لميس: الا ينفع من معي؟؟
عبد الرحمن: احم معاك وليد
لميس ما استحملت وقفلت بوجهه وفطست ضحك
عبد الرحمن رجع اتصل
لمياء ردت وحاولت تغير صوتها : هلا
عبد الرحمن: وش فيك؟؟؟
لمياء: خلص رصيدي
عبد الرحمن: انتي مرسوله من احد؟؟
لمياء: من مين يعني؟؟
عبدالرحمن: من مها مثلا
لمياء رافعه حاجبها من اللي تسمعه : امممم وش دراك؟؟
عبد الرحمن مسوي ذكي: اكيد مرسلتك تختبريني؟؟
لميس: هههههههههههههههههااااي اجل وليد ياعبد الرحمن
عبد الرحمن طاااااااااااااااااااح وجهه وقفل بسرعه
البنات ماتو ضحك
’,
’,
عبد العزيز كان تعبان من التفكير .. انا ماقد قلت لها شي يزعلها .. ليش قطعتني فجأه ولا حاولت حتى تسأل علي أو تعتذر مني ... اصلا ليش تعتذر ... انا مجرد انسانه عرفتها بالماسنجر ولا يحق لي أزعل بعد.. بس حتى لو ماتعرفني .. اقل شي تحترمني.. حتى رد السلام مستكثرته علي؟؟؟ طيب انا وش سويت لها؟؟
’,
’,
بعد نص ساعه كان الخروف تحت بالحديقه
ابو سعد: ماشاء الله رجال ياعبد الرحمن بتذبحه؟؟
عبد الرحمن: ايه انا اعرف اذبحه بس انت روح ارتاح لاتشيل هم
دخل ابو سعد البيت وعبد الرحمن ارسل رساله للمياء
((خمس دقايق ان مانزلتو الحديقه الخبر بيوصل لابوي))
ردت لمياء((حاضر ياوليد ههههههههههههههههه))
وفعلا خمس دقايق ونزلو البنات وشافو الخروف
لميس: تكفى السموحه ..
لمياء: الله يخليك اذا مو عشانا عشان خاطر مها
عبد الرحمن: انكتمي لا أذبحك بداله
لمياء: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبد الرحمن صرخ: وبعدين
وريف: عبد الرحمن من جدك بتذبحه؟؟
عبد الرحمن: لا جايب السكين عشان ادغدغه انا .. اكيد ابذبحه ويمكن اذبحكم ورا
اتصل عبد الرحمن على الشباب يجون اول ماوصلو
لميس: تــــكــــــــــفـــــــــــــــــــى سامحنا
عبد الرحمن: لو أسامح الكل انتي ما أسامحك
لمياء: يعني انت مسامحنا؟؟؟
عبد الرحمن: لااااااااااااااااا
وريف: ياربيييييييييييييييه
زياد: وريف على فكره ترى بنرجع بكره
شهقو البنات
عبدالرحمن بدا يذبح الخروف والبنات يبكون يوم الخروف ينازع
لمياء تبكي: ياقلبيييييييييييييييي بتطلع الروح
الدم انتثر والبنات راحو يركضون تقرفو من الشكل
بعد ساعتين جهز العشاء .. نزلو البنات يتعشون
ميان: آآآآآآآآآآآآه ياكبدي .. هذا لحم الخروف اللي قبل شوي
لميس: وييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع
ام سعد : يابناتي موب لازم تاكلون رز هذا هي العيشه قدامكم
لميس: انا اعتزلت العشاء
البنات: وانا بعد
الجده نجلاء: موب صاحيات ابد .. بنات أول كانن هن اللي يذبحن الذبيحه ويصلخنها ثمن يطبخنها
وتين : انا لو لحقت على زمانكم كان منتحره
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
’,
’,
كانت الساعه 5 الفجر
البنات كلهم نعسانين بس مو هاين عليهم يرقدون وهذي آخر ليله لوريف .. وريف كانت الدمعه بعينها
اتصل زياد على وريف بعد الصلاه
لمياء: حطيه عالسبيكر
وريف: ههههههههههههه طيب
حطته عالسبيكر
زياد: سلام ياجميل
وريف: هلا زياد
زياد: هاه شناطك جاهزه؟؟
وريف: كلش تمام يافندم
زياد: شخباركم بعد الخروف امس خخخخ
وريف: اوووص لاتذكرني احس كبدي لايعه للحين
زياد: وش اخبار بنات عمك ولمياء شخبارها؟
البنات طلعت عيونهم ولمياء بغت تجيها سكته قلبيه يسأل عني!!
وريف: وش معنى لمياء يعني؟؟
زياد: آآآ هي اللي كانت تصيح
وريف: اهاا.. بس كلنا كنا نصيح
زياد: اقول لا يكثر نزلي شناطك بسرعه

وقفل السماعه ولمياء للحين مصدومه : وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ياقلبي يسأل عني
شيماء: هذي وش يرقدها اليوم ههههههههههههههههه
وريف ماحبت تعطي لمياء امل عشان لا تنصدم
وريف: لا هو عشان انا قلت له امس ان لمياء تخرعت
لمياء حست داخلها شي تحطم ابتسمت لوريف
يالله بنوتات ابسلم عليكم وانزل
لبست عباتها وتفقدت اشيائها وحضنت البنات اللي بكت وبكو معاها ونزلت ركبت السياره مع زياد وحركو عالبيت
وريف وصلت البيت عل الساعه 7 لقت الكل نايم ..
راحت تنام ..
’,
’,
صحت الساعه 5 العصر .. اووووه محد صحاها أكيد مادروا انها موجوده طلعت ولقت شادن تصب لأمها شاهي
شادن: ههههههههههه ياعمه لاتنشغلين تلاقين وريف تضحك وتسولف مع بنات عمها ومستانسه عالاخر
ام وريف: والله اني خايفه عليها من خالد
وريف من عند الباب: وهذاني رجعت
شادن تخرعت اول شي بس ضحكت وراحت حضنت وريف اللي طارت لحضن أمها سلمت عليها وقعدت معها تسولف وتخبرها عن حركات بنات عمها
أذن المغرب
وريف: طيب انا طالعه اصلي المغرب وانزل لكم على طول
شادن: بقول للشغاله تجهز القهوه على ماتجين
وريف: اوكي
طلعت وريف وبعد ماصلت طاحت عينها عاللاب توب .. اووووه لها كم يوم مادخلت النت .. اسيره كانت مشغول بالها علي ولا طمنتها .. قامت شبكت النت فتحت المنتدى لقت رساله من اسيره
((شفتك دخلتي وقريتي الرساله ولا طرا لك حتى تردين السلام .. عموما مانيب لايمك انك همشتيني .. بس الانسان له كرامه .. وكرامتي ماتسمح لي اتكلم معك ثاني سلام))
مانيب لايمك؟؟؟؟ وشلون تتكلم كذا وهي بنت؟؟؟ شكلها كانت معصبه وهي تكتبها
سوت إقتباس للرساله وارسلت الرد
((حياتي اسيره ..
بخبرك كل شي لما اشوفك عالماسن لأن هنا مايصلح .. اتمنى تشيلين البلوك عني وخليني أوضح لك لأني ما ارضى احد يكون زعلان مني .. خصوصا لما يكون أحد اغليه))
عبد العزيز كان كالعاده مسجل دخوله بكبرياء الجرح... قلبه يامره يسجل دخول اسيره.. وعقله يمنعه .. اخر شي سجل دخول أسيرة الذكريات وشاف الرساله وشال البلوك ودخلت عليه وريف
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
هلااااااا مابغيتي
عبد العزيز اللي كان زعلان من قلب
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
هلا
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
شلونك؟؟ شخبارك واحشتني والله العظيم
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
بخير
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
قلبو زعلانه مني؟؟؟
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
مايحق لي... اصلا انا من اكون؟؟ مجرد معرفة ماسنجر
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
افااا عليك .. وانا اللي كنت اسولف بك لبنات عمي
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
صدق؟شتقولين؟
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
اولا خليني اقولك من البدايه .. انا رحت لأعمامي اللي عمري ما شفتهم .. واستقبلوني استقبال ولا اروع انا واخوي .. والبنات كثييييييييييييير ماشاء الله وكلهم خفيفات دم وعيال عمي يهبلوووون اخلاق وخفة دم ومقالب..
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
عيال عمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
ايه عيال عمي يجننوووووون هلكنا عبد الرحمن بالمقالب
((عبد العزيز حس سكين داخله مايدري وش هالشعور اللي جاه))
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
ايه وبعدين؟؟؟
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
وبعدين دخلت المنتدى من جهاز بنت عمي وقريت كلامك ولايمديني ارد عليك فقررت اتكلم معك بالبيت أحسن واخذ راحتي
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
من جد؟؟؟انا احسبك مهمشتني
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
ايو والله من جد ... وبعدين ضحكتيني .. شلون تكتبين مانيب لايمك وانتي بنت المفروض تقولين مانيب لايمتك
((عبدالعزيز صفق جبهته .. انا وين بتوديني آخر اغلاطي ذي))
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
تعرفين الوحده لاصارت معصبه كل شي يطلع منها
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
هههههههههههههههههههه ايه انا قلت كذا بعد
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
وبعدين شي وش هالنك المتفائل؟؟ ماشاء الله دوم
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
ايييييييييه والله حسيت حياتهم حلوه ليتنا سكنا عندهم مو عند خالي جد روووعه حياتهم
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
ماشاء الله
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
يعني هم صح أغنياء اكثر مننا بس تحس انهم جدا عاديين .. انا يوم دخلت البيت وشفت حديقة بيت عمي حسيت انهم بيحذفوني بطماط
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه حلوووووه.. طيب وشلون استقبالهم لك؟
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
هم مايدرون ان ابوي عنده بنت الله يرحمه ورحبو فيني
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
تستاهلين كل خير
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
تسلمين قلبووو.. ههههههههههههههه فاتك عمي يحسب اخوي زوجي كككككككككككك
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الا على هالطاري هم يعرفون عن سالفتك ؟؟
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
الصراحه لا...مو عارفه وش بتكون ردة فعلهم .. اخاف يظنون فيني الشينه عشان كذا ماقلت لهم
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
ماعاش من يظن فيك الشينه.. انتي اكبر من الكلام
(((وريف استغربت هالدفاع ))))
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
تعالي ماقلت لك
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
هلا
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
كبرياء الجرح
((عبدالعزيز حص بغصه))
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
وش فيه؟؟؟؟
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
مدري وش يبي مني صرت اخاف منه
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
ليش؟؟؟؟
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
يعني انتي فكري معاي ..إنسان ولا عمره دخل قسم الخواطر وفي يوم وليله يدافع عني يوم إنسحبت وكلامه كأنه يعرفني من زمان ..ويجي بعدين ويرشحني للإشراف ويقنع الاداره انها تخليني مشرفه عشان ما أنسحب .. وفوق هذا كله ولاعمره كلمني ولا حتى برساله خاصه .. بصراحه خايفه
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
خبله انتي؟؟ ليش تخافين يمكن انه يتابعك من ورا الكواليس وبعدين هذا بالذات لاتخافين منه
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
وش معنى يعني هذا بالذات؟؟؟
((عبد العزيز: يلعن ام الوهقه ..انا شكلي بطب في بطن نفسي من هالأغلاط))
الجرح.. ماتدري إنك أكبر أسبابه؟:
يعني احسه مايخوف لانه يمزح دوم وينكت ماهوب راعي جد
خـــــــــواطـــــــــــر مــــــــجـــــــــبـــــــــــورهـ:
وهذا اللي مخوفني.. بس ماعليك طمنيني عليك شخبارك؟
’,
’,*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

*سلمان: فجر.. شخبار صديقتك؟
فجر اللي كانت تتفرج عالتلفزيون قصرت عالصوت: نعم؟؟
سلمان: اممم اقول شخبار صديقتك؟؟
فجر: بخير الحمد لله وتوها رجعت من عند أعمامها .. تصدق اول مره اشوف وريف مستانسه بحياتها يعني تخيل انها تضحك من قلبها يوم كلمتها من يوم عرفت وريف ما ضحكت من قلبه
سلمان: وش سر هالسعاده؟
فجر: اكيد اعمامها .. هي ماقالت لي يوم كلمتها كانو عندها بنات اعمامها بس ضحكهم حولها حماس
سلمان: ليش ماتسكن عندهم؟
فجر: صعب.. لأن امها مشلوله وماتقدر تروح هناك وماعندها خدامه ترعاها
سلمان عقد حوجبه: يعني هم فقراء؟؟؟ بيتهم مايدل على كذا
فجر تضايقت من كلمة فقراء: لا ياسلمان مو فقراء .. الا خالها من أغنى عوائل الرياض بس هي تصرف على نفسها وعلى أمها من مكافئتها الجامعيه ..ماتبي منة احد
سلمان: ماشاء الله عليها .. ليش ماتتزوج ماتستاهل هالتعب
فجر: بيني وبينك ياسلمان مافيه رجال بيقبل في بنت مطلقه ليلة عرسها ..
سلمان: هذا وانتي صديقتها تقولين عنها كذا
فجر دمعتها بعينها : ينقطع لساني اذا قصدت اللي انت فهمته .. انا قصدي ان مجتمعنا مايسمح للبنت والولد يتعرفون على أخلاق بعض قبل العرس
سلمان: مو مجتمعنا اللي يقول كذا .. هذا ديننا الاسلامي
فجر: اوووكي يبه ديننا ولا يهمك .. يعني مايقدر الولد يحكم عليها الا من خلال كلام الناس صح ولا لا؟؟
سلمان : صح
فجر: يعني الناس بيقولون وريف اللي تطلقت ليلة عرسها
سلمان: صدقتي... بس هي ماتستاهل تتعذب بهالشكل.. هي مالها ذنب ان نصيبها متردي بالعرس .. ولا لها ذنب ان ابوها توفى ...الا وشلون خالها معها؟؟
فجر: خالها طيب .. واخوها طيب .. وبنت خالها صارت هالايام طيبه .. بس مرة خالها الله لايبارك فيها يااااارب
سلمان: ليش؟؟؟؟
فجر: منكده عليها عيشتها .. كل ماشافت وجهها تذلها انها لمتهم من الشارع على قولها
سلمان يهز راسه بأسف : لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

سرح سلمان يفكر .... فجر تتكلم وتتكلم وهو ولا هنا آخر شي صرخت فجر
فجر: سلماااااااااااااااني
سلمان: هاا وشهووو؟؟
فجر: وش تفكر فيه لي ساعه اتكلم وانت ولا انت معي
سلمان: اللي افكر فيه... بتعرفينه قريب ... تامريني بشي؟؟؟
فجر بإستغرراب: سلامتك
سلمان قام من عندها : تصبحين على خير
أخذ جواله وطلع..
فجر وهي قايمه بتطع لغرفتها : وش فيه سلمان يسوي مثل المسلسلات


عبد العزيز بعد تفكير طويل... حسم قراره .. وحدد موقفه وقرر يعترف لوريف .. وان شاء الله انها هي تعلقت فيني .. يعني خلاص انا ما اقدر اصبر على كذبتي اكثر
أخذ نفس ...
وفتح ايميله ولا لقاها ..
قرر ينتظرها لين تدخل ..
اليوم لازم اقولها واريح نفسي من هالهم ..
وبإذن الله انها ترضى تكلمني .. او اقل شي اعرف من هي بنته عشان لا رجعت المملكه اسأل عنها وأخطبها

يتبـــــع ..*
*بس اذا شفت ردوودكم..*
*تحياتي..~*

----------


## بسمة روح

يسلمووووووو يعطيكِ العافية
بس وين البقية بصراحة مليت وأنا أنتظر  
يالله ننتظر البقية على أحر من الجمر ومشكورة أختي من جديد

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

وريف: ههههههههههههه والله يايمه ولد عمي عبد الرحمن يجنن يجنن .. رغم انه طير عقلي بهالصراصير بس رهيب
شادن: انا مدري شلون استحملتيه .. لو أنا كان ذبحته
ام وريف: ااااااااااااااااااااه امنية ابوك يوديك لبنات عمك كانت
وريف تاثرت: خلاص يمه .. وهذا انا حققت امنيته .. بسك يايمه من النكد .. والله بنات عمي عايشين احسن عيشه طول اليوم ضحك بضحك الايام تمنيتها تطول وانا عندهم
شادن: يعني قصدك بيتنا نكد بنكد؟؟
وريف: انا ماقصدت كذا .. بس والله تمنيتك تكونين معي عشان تنبسطين ..((وابتسمت وريف)) تراهم يسلمون عليك
شادن استانست: يعرفوني؟؟
وريف: ايه يعرفونك((((والتفتت على امها)))) الا يمه وش سالفة عمتي مريم؟؟؟
ام وريف ابتسمت حتى بانت لمعة أسنانها : ايييييييييييه يابنتي هذي اختي اللي ربي مارزقني اياها ..
وريف: والله؟؟ علميني عنها ماشفتها
قامت ام وريف تحكي عن مواقف مريم عمة وريف مع ام وريف الحلوه .. وكيف كانت مريم دلوعة ابو وريف.. راحت ساعتين وام وريف تسولف وشادن ووريف مستمتعين بالسالفه
وريف: ياحبي لها .. لازم آخذ رقمها من بنات اعمامي .. حبيتها قبل اعرفها
ام وريف: ايو والله نفسي اكلمها
وريف صفقة جبهتها : يوووه على طاري بنات عمي اميلاتهم عندي لازم اضيفهم اللحين
شادن: اهاا اجل اطلعي ضيفيهم وسلمي عليهم
وريف : من عيوني... يمه بس عطيني ربع ساعه اضيفهم وآخذ لك رقم عمه مريم واجيك نتصل عليها سوا
ام وريف: زين يابنيتي

طلعت وريف تركض فتحت شنطتها لقت ايميلاتهم مسجله بورقه...اضافتهم كلهم وطلعت اون لاين ودخلت عليها أسيره


’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
السلام عليكم
للسعاده وطن ... ووطنها بين أضلعي .. في قلبي:
هلا وغلا وعليكم السلام
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
ماشاء الله وش النك .. وريف ماشاء الله عليك من يوم رجعتي من عند اعمامك وانتي مبسوطه
((وريف: هذي من وين عرفت اسمي؟؟؟؟ غريبه))
للسعاده وطن ... ووطنها بين أضلعي .. في قلبي:
ايه الحمد لله حسيت ان الحياه حلوه .. الا من وين عرفتي اسمي؟؟
((عبد العزيز : انا داااااري اني بجيب العيد .. اففففف))
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
اممممم مدري شقولك بس اتمنى تسمعين القصه كامله
للسعاده وطن ... ووطنها بين أضلعي .. في قلبي:
قصه؟؟؟ أي قصه؟؟؟ شسالفه أسيره؟؟؟
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
طالعي نكي.. اعترف لك ..
للسعاده وطن ... ووطنها بين أضلعي .. في قلبي:
حلو .. اش فيه؟؟
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
انا .. ابعترف بشي بس اوعديني انك تسمعيني للأخير
((وريف خافت ...))
للسعاده وطن ... ووطنها بين أضلعي .. في قلبي:
شسالفه ترى اقلقتيني
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
اول اوعديني تسمعيني للأخير
للسعاده وطن ... ووطنها بين أضلعي .. في قلبي:
وعد أسمعك للأخير ((وحاطه وجه مصدوم))
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
أول شي ابعترف لك فيه إني ماني أسيرة الذكريات
للسعاده وطن ... ووطنها بين أضلعي .. في قلبي:
اجل من؟؟؟
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
انا...كبرياء الجرح
(((الصدمه غيمت على عيون وريف .. وشلون أنخدع كل هالفتره من واحد وقح....))
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
وينك؟؟؟تسمعيني؟؟؟ ولا طلعتي
للسعاده وطن ... ووطنها بين أضلعي .. في قلبي:
انا مانيب قاعده احتراما لك.. انا ابقعد احتراما لكلمتي ووعدي...
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
المهم تقعدين وتسمعيني.. الاعتراف الثاني .. انا عمري ما كتبت خاطره بس يوم تعرفت عليك إقتحمت عالم الكلمه وانتي السبب بكذا
((وريف دموعها على خدودها اربع اربع ))
((عبد العزيز انتظر رد .. بس ماردت قرر يكمل كلامه))
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
الاعتراف الثالث .. عرفت اسمك من مره كنتي حاطه مسج تلقائي تقولين فيه انك تحت واللي تبيك تتصل على جوالك واخر شي وريف
((وريف تلوم غبائها .. وسذاجتها))
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
الاعتراف الرابع وهو المهم ...
((وريف تنتظر هالاعتراف بس ماتبي تتكلم معاه))
’,أعـــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــر ف لـــــــــــــــــك’,:
اني حبيتك .. بكل ماخلقني اياه من مشاعر حبيتك .. صرتي عايشه بتفكيري طول اليوم .. اتمنى ما تقاطعيني او اقل شي اعرف انتي بنت من عشان اخطبك من اهلك

وريف سوت اللي كانت ناويه عليه من اول ماعرفت حقيقته .. بلوك وديليت ...مسكت راسها وصرخت : لييييييييييييييييييييش ياربي وش معنى انا؟؟؟ ما اقدر أثق في أحد آآآآه انسان حقير ... من غبائي رحت افضفض له همومي على بالي بنت ..عرف مشكلتي اللي اعمامي ماعرفوها ... عرف عن حياتي الخاصه اشياء حتى فجر ماتعرفها آآآآآآآآآآه ليش حظي كذا ... حظي رماني بدنيا وحوووووش كل من يبي يستفيد .. هذا موب بعيده يهددني بالكلام والمحادثات اللي عنده .. الله يلعن المنتدى 
مرت ربع ساعه .. ونص ساعه ... وساعه ... وساعتين.. ووريف مانزلت مثل ماوعدت أمها ...
شادن: عمه .. اروح انادي وريف شكلها لهت بالسوالف مع بنات عمها
ام وريف: ههههههههه الله يقرب قلوبهم على بعض..روحي ناديها خاطري اكلم مريم
قامت شادن وطلعت للدور الثاني كانت غرفة وريف مقابله الدرج على طول .. راحت شادن وحاولت تفتح الغرفه بس ما انفتحت .. دقت الباب بس ما احد رد .. قلقت .. قامت تطق الباب بقوه أكبر بس ماسمعت الا صرخة وريف: روحو عنييييييييييييييييي ما ابيكم ما ابي احد
شادن : وريف .. افتحي اش فيك؟؟
وريف وصون بكاها مايتخبى : والله اذا مارحتي عن الباب اذبح نفسي ارتاح من هالدنيا
شادن تخرعت .. وش فيها البنت توها كانت اش زينها ...
شادن: لالالالا خلاص ابنزل

نزلت شادن وجهها مخطوف
ام وريف: هاه يمه نايمه؟؟
شادن تتكلم بشرود: هاا .. ايه طقيت عليها ولقيتها نايمه
ام وريف: هههههههههه صايره كيس نوم
قعدت شادن وهي مو عارفه وش تسوي خايفه ان وريف تسوي بنفسها شي ...

وريف بعد 7 ساعات متواصله من البكا والدموع .. ما تقدر تشتكي همها لفجر .. لأن فجر من البدايه حذرتها من هالاسيره ..اللحين بتلومني زياده ..
بعد ماهدت فتحت المنتدى وراحت لقسم النقاش الجاد.. اول مره تدخل قسم غير قسم الخواطر..
فتحت موضوع جديد وكتبت..
((مساء جدية الشعور.. مساء الكلمه الفاصله .. مساء الحرف الصريح .. لا مكان هنا للمشاعر ..
الليله سأسمح لنفسي بالتبعثر خارج وطن الخواطر والنثر .. اعلم أن عودتي لوطني ستكون قريبه .. ولكن لا يمنع هذا من السياحه لقسم النقاش الجاد..
لدي الرغبه اليوم بالحديث عن السذاجه التي تسكن بعضنا وننعتها بالطيبه..
لدي الرغبه اليوم بمواجهة الحقاره التي تقبع بكبريائهم ..
لدي الرغبه لكسر الطموح الذي يستحوذ على تفكيرهم ..
طموح أن يصبحو شئ.. وهم في الواقع لا شئ ..
حينما تواجهك ورقه تستمع برؤية بياضها لتكتشف بأن هناك سوادا يلطخها .. ولكن اكتشافك هذا كان في الوقت ((بدل الضائع))
ماذا تعمل بهذا الانسان .. أقصد .. ماذا تعمل بهذه الورقه ..
هل ستمزقها وتلقي بها في سلة المهملات وتكمل طريقك بكل شموخ .. أم أنك ستبقى مكانك حيث الصدمه تعطل تفكيرك .. ؟؟
ارجو من الجميع لمشاركه بالنقاش الاول والاخير لي..
ورده لكل من كان هنا ...
خواطر مكسوره))

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

نرجع لعبدالعزيز شوي..
طلعت وريف من عنده .. عرف انها مسويه له بلوك .. ومايستبعد الديليت ..أكيد خسرت احترامها لي... طيب انا شسوي .. لازم يجيها يوم وتعرف الحقيقه ..إذا مو مني ..أكيد من اغلاطي الغبيه ..بخليها يومين واذا ماشالت البلوك ابرسل لها عالايميل ... او عالمنتدى اذا اضطريت ..آآه ياوريف وش سويتي فيني
راح عبد العزيز يتمشى في المنتدى من ضيقته يقرا المواضيع ولا يدري هو وش يقرا .. يحاول يسلي نفسه عن همه .. بس كان الهم مسيطر عليه .. وريف موب عنيده واكيد بعد كم يوم بتسامحني وأنا مابقي لي كثير كلها شهر وأرجع السعوديه وأخطبها من أهلها
فجأه شاف موضوع بالنقاش الجاد بعنوان ((سذاجه وحقاره)).. ماهمه العنوان كثر مالفت انتباهه الاسم اللي تحت العنوان ... خواطر مكسوره .. هذي وش جايبها هنا؟؟
فتح الموضوع وبدا يقرا .. ياربيييييييييييييه وش هالكلمات .. وش هالألفاظ .. لو جابت سكين وغرستها بقلبي أرحم من هالكلام ... اكيد تقصدني أنا ... الا مليون بالميه ..هذي تستخف برجولتي..
بس اللي انا سويته مو شويه.. ضحكت عليها ... وعلى مشاعرها فتره موب قصيره .. عرفت اسمها وحاولت اعرف عائلتها مستغل طيبتها اللي فعلا بهالمواقف تكون سذاجه.. حتى لو غلطتي كبيره أنا ما أستاهل هالكلام القوي الجارح ..
فتح عبد العزيز على رد جديد وكتب
((أختي خواطر..
شكرا لعبق حروفك التي عطرت القسم ..لا أنكر ان للقسم جماله .. ولكن وجودك فيه زاده جمالا وروعه..
تساؤلك واضح .. وصريح وأعتقد أن الرساله وصلت..
سأجيب على تساؤلك..
لماذا لا أضع نفسي في كرسي الطرف الاخر .. أي بمعنى .. مالذي جعل هذه الورقه تتلوث بسواد الزمن.. ربما لا حول لها ولا قوه.. ربما غلطه لوثتها .. ربما هذا السواد جاء لأن لا كامل الا وجهه تعالى ..
ربما .. وربما .. وربما .. وشكوك كثيره ... وإحتمالات أكثر .. ولقطع الشك باليقين سأجلس مع الطرف الاخر .. وأستمع له حتى أقتنع بطهارته ..أو أقنعه بنجاسته
شكرا لرحابة صدرك..
اخوك ..كبرياء الجرح))

بعد ما كتبت وريف موضوعها نامت .. حست انها طلعت شوي من اللي بقلبها ...

عبد العزيز كان رده ثالث رد .. ياربيه انا داخل الموضوع مافيه الا انا أمداهم يدخلون ويردون الناس..
جاء المشتكي حبه وقرا الموضوع ...
استانس.. حس انها كتبت هالكلام والمشاعر معميتها .. وعشان كذا ما انتبهت للي قاعده تكتبه
فتح رد جديد وأول شي سواه حط ابتسامه بأول سطر وثم

((

اختي خواطر
سمعنا بالأزل ..أن الاعتراف بالحق فضيله .. حينما تنحني الهامه أمام الملايين لنعلن بأننا خُدعنا .. بأننا في لحظة ضعف كنا غايه بالسذاجه.. هذا بحد ذاته إنجاز ..لأن الشجاعه بتطبيق ((قل الحق ولو على نفسك))
اختي عزائي لك بموت مشاعرك حينما أعلنتي لا مكان للمشاعر هنا ..
هنيئا لمن قتل تلك المشاعر .. ليس كرها مني لك.. بل بالعكس لأنه أثار قلمك ليكتب في النقاش لنستمتع بكتاباتك 
أظن بأن طريقة القتل كانت محترفه للغايه لأنه جعلك تتخلين عن طريقك بعالم النت الذي طالما كنتي تتباهين به
اخوك.. المشتكي حبه))


عبد العزيز كان مداوم على الموضوع .. خاف أحد يفهم إنه المقصود .. قرا رد المشتكي وجن جنونه هالحقير هالوقح شلون يتكلم عنها كذا .. هذا لازم ينحذف رده .. وريف مو ناقصه .. لازم ينحذف الرد قبل تشوفه وريف لاااااااازم
كتب عبد العزيز رساله خاصه لمشرف النقاش عشان يحذف رد المشتكي .. بس كان رد المشرف ان المشتكي ماقال شي غلط .. هي بنفسها كاتبه عن السذاجه بالموضوع ... وبعدين اذا صاحبة الموضوع طلبت الحذف راح أحذفه لها
عبد العزيز مسك راسه :آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ بينفجر راسي .. كل هذا بسببي... بس صادق المشتكي.. انا قدرت اغير طريقة وريف بالكتابه .. يعني انا قتلت مشاعرها؟؟؟آآآآآآآآآآآآآخ شهالحاله والله ماقصدت

بعد ساعتين فتحت وريف السجن اللي حبست نفسها فيه ...
راحت لأمها : سلام يمه
امها كانت تتفرج عالتلفزيون : هلالالالا وغلالالالا حبيبتي وش هالنوم
وريف عيونها منفخه من البكا :شفتي عاد.. وشلونك انتي
ام وريف بإستغراب : يمه وش فيها عيونك .. إنتي باكيه؟؟
يووووه كيف قلب الام يحس:لالا يمه مافيني شي
شادن توها داخله الصاله تناظر وريف بزعل
وريف: شدوووون ياشينك وانتي ماخذه بخاطرك
شادن ابتسمت لها وقامت جلست جنبها : اموت واعرف وش فيك؟
وريف: انا دايم كذا نفسيه ههههههههههههههه

وريف صح كانت تتغصب عالضحك .. بس هي من توفى أبوها ماخلت أحد يشوف ضعفها .. من توفى أبوها ماسمحت لأحد إنه يتشمت بدموعها

بعد ما تأكدت وريف ان شادن مو زعلانه عليها .. وبعد ما سولفت مع أمها شوي طلعت تشوف أصداء المناقشه .. هذا أول نقاش لها ..
فتحت المنتدى وقرت الرد الاول وردت عليه كان رده عادي..
الرد الثاني.. وكان من مشرف النقاش يرحب بطلتها بالقسم وردت عليه..
الرد الثالث من كبرياء الجرح..قرته .. وله وجه يرتز بمواضيعي بعد .. انا لو مو خايفه احد يشك من المنتدى كان قلت للمشرف يحذف الرد .. حسبي الله عليه ونعم الوكيل .. وانا اشوفه كل شوي غلطان بكلمه ... كل شوي قاط كلمه طلع ولد .. الله يوريه بإخته عشان يعرف يقدر بنات الناس..سوت إقتباس لرده وردت عليه..
((هلا اخوي
اتمنى ان الرساله من جد تكون وصلت للي ابيها توصل لهم ..
مشكور على مرورك وردك .. وردي بالعامي لأني اعرف ان مالك خبره بالفصحى..))
مشت بالردود الرابع .. الخامس.. السادس..
.. الســـابـــــع..
السابع كان رد المشتكي .. قرته وانصدمت .. هذا وشلون يكتب كذا؟؟ انا مشاعري مقتوله .. ومن قتلها ؟؟؟ انسان تافه ضفته عالماسنجر ... الا والله تخسي انت واياه... انا غبيه تسرعي بالكتابه بهالنقاش فضحني .. اللحين كبرياء الجرح على باله انه غالي عندي .. حسبي الله عليك من رجال يالمشتكي..وانا انحت هامتي يالكلب...
أخذت نفس لين هدت وسوت اقتباس وردت عليه..
((لا أعلم هل أحادثك بلغة المشاعر التي تمت تنحيتك من حمل لوائها لسبب تعرفه..
أم أحادثك بلغة الذكاء التي لا أظنك تجيدها ..
أم أحادثك بلغة الشموخ الذي لا أعتقد بأنك تعرفه ..
ولو كنت تعرفه .. لآمنت بأن من يحمل صفة الشموخ أمثالي .. لا ينحني .. بل يقف صامدا لتصطدم به كل عقبات الحياه وتنحني هي ليعبر فوقها متخطيا اصعب المواقف للوصول الى الغايه وتحقيق الهدف ..
فـ كيف تنعتني بالإنحناء.. لا يقع اللوم عليك .. فمن لايعرف صفة الشموخ يجهلها ...
اما عن حديثك عن قتل مشاعري... فمن تكون لتحلل مشاعري .. أو لأسمح لك بالتطاول عليها .. اتمنى أن تعزي نفسك لشيئا لك قد كُسر في هذه الصفحه بأعين الناس..
الشئ الوحيد الذي إكتسبته من ردك هو بأنني إقتنعت بأن لكل بياض سواد يخدشه .. وبياض نقاشي لا يهزه سواد ردك ..
خواطر))

*كلامها كان قوي .. وباين إنها ما تأثرت بكلام هالتافه المشتكي.. بس إن كان اعتراف كبرياء حطمها مره.. فـ رد المشتكي .. حطمها ألف مره.. الحقير يعرف لعبة الشعور وفاهمها ..فهم قصدي .. عرف اني انقتلت .. عرف اني متحطمه من موقف.. يااااااااااارب كبرياء مايكون فهم اللي يقصده المشتكي..
قرت الرد اللي بعد المشتكي.. كان من وحده إسمها ((حولا بس مركزه))
اسمها يضحك .. بس مالي نفس أضحك
الرد كان
((صاحبة السمو الشعوري..
خواطر مكسوره..
شعورك مهيمن على كلماتك التي تعتبرينها صريحه ومواجهه.
صفاء روحك رأيتها بموضوعك الذي تعمدتي فيه الجديه..
يالروعة جديتك.. تشبهك تماما..
فـ هي صافيه كصفاء روحك ..
حازمه كعقدة حاجبيك..
بريئه كإبتسامتك..
شــامــخـــه..
كحزنك..
....
<<اعرف أصف حكي بنت عمو؟؟؟
ههههههههههههه يلاا هذا اللي طلع معي نص ساعه وأنا اعصر مخي..
بنت عمك الحلوه اللي تبدا بحرف اللام وبين قوسين راعية الدبابيس<<وجه يغمز ))

وريف قرت الرد وتفجرت ضحك .. هالخبله وش مخبصه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أجل بنت عمك الحلوه اللي تبدا بحرف اللام راعية الدبابيس آآآآآآآآآآآآه يابطني لميس ذي موب صاحيه .. الله يسعدها مثل ماضحكتني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ذي فضيحه .. ليتني ماعلمتهم اني خواطر آآه يابطني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرت وريف شوي
وريف:بس حلو.. حلو مررره.. اللحين إذا قرو رد لميس بيحسون إن فيه جانب مشرق بحياتي .. وإني انا ماسمحت لهم يعرفون هالجانب..يعني جملة قتل الشعور اللي تكلم فيها هالبهيمه المشتكي .. بتتبخر من أذهان الناس بعد رد لميس..

إقتبست رد لميس وكتبت
((حبيبتي .. كنت ناويه اذا شفتك أمردغك بعقال اللي خبرك عشان تعرفين تردين زين أجل راعية الدبابيس..ههههههههه الله يرجك..
بس عشان خاطر الكلام الحلو اللي كتبتيه بسامحك بس بشرط انك تردين رد ثاني تجاوبين فيه على تساؤلي
سلمتي ياقلبي عالرد))
ارسلت الرد وهي حاسه ان الجمهور بينصدم من ردها ...

لميس قرت رد وريف وماتت من الضحك واتصلت على وريف
وريف: الله يرج ابليسك
لميس: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيحت هيبتك يقولون عندها بنت عم مخفه
وريف: يالدبببببببببببه اصلا من النك نيم أغسل يدي منك ههههههههههههه
لميس: ههههههههههههههه فديتك بس موضوعك جنان .. يالله عاد وش رايك بردي تحسيني مثقفه؟؟
وريف: الصراحه ايه
لميس: بلاك ماتدرين
وريف: وشهو؟؟
لميس: انا وأمة لا اله الا الله متجمعين عشان نكتب رد مثقف مثلك
وريف: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الا على هالطاري بسألك
لميس: سمي ؟؟
وريف : وين عمتي مريم ؟؟
لميس: هاااه ؟؟ 
وريف : عمتي مريم وش فيك؟؟
لميس: من قال لك عليهااا"؟
وريف : لمييييس علامك؟؟ امي قالت لي
لميس صوتها تغير : توفت من كم سنه بالخبيث
وريف دمعت عينها : الله يرحمها ويغفر لها يارب

عبد العزيز قرا رد وريف عليه .. وجرحته انها تتكلم معاه بالعامي .. ليش انا جاهل؟؟؟
وصل رد وريف على المشتكي حبه .. كان هذا الرد الوحيد اللي خفف عنه ضيقته .. حس وريف انها ماتأثرت ولا انجرحت منه .. بس وريف تكابر
وصل رد حولا ومركزه وانصدم ان هذي بنت عمها ... خخخخ صدق مرجوجه .. ماتنلام فيكم وريف ..
قرا رد وريف على بنت عمها بس إنصدم من كلمة ((أمردغك بعقال اللي خبرك))
اكيد تقصد ولد عمها عبد الرحمن... اكيييييييييد هو .. معقوله حبته عشان خفة دمه؟؟؟ وانا وش دخلني؟؟؟
دخلني اني احبها .. احبها وابي اتزوجها .. حتى لو ماكانت حلوه يكفيني طيبتها .. اسلوبها .. تحملها للظلم اللي عايشته طول هالسنين
’,
’,
مرت يومين والردود عالنقاش كانت تتزايد ماشاء الله .. وعبد العزيز مدوام عالموضوع أكثر من صاحبة الموضوع..
راح يطل عالمتواجدين.. شاف خواطر مكسوره تنزل خاطره بقسم الخواطر
بـــــــــــــــــــــــــس!!!
هذي الخاطره هي اللي تحدد موقف وريف مني أكيد هدت ثورة مشاعرها اللحين ..
كان على نار .. ربع ساعه هي المده المستغرقه بكتابة الخاطره نزلت الخاطره كان عبد العزيز يسوي تحديث لقسم الخواطر لين شافها نازله كانت بعنوان
((لماذا ياهذا))
عبد العزيز:أكيد تقصدني ...

يتبع ....
**
*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

فتحها وقراها
(( لماذا ...
لماذا يحدث بي هذا؟؟
منذ فراقنا ..
وأنت تسكن هنا ..((بالقلب))
من فراقنا .. وملامحك تسكن كل وجه أصادفه..
منذ فراقنا.. وكلماتك تسكن كل صوتا أسمعه ..
منذ فراقنا .. ونظراتك تقبع بكل عين أراها..
منذ فراقنا .. وإسمك مرتبط بكل اغنية حب أسمعها..
نعم إستعمرتني ..إستوطنني عشقك .. لم أعد قادره على العيش من دونك..
أحبك .. أحبك .. أحبك ..
نعم فأنا أعني ما تقرأه ..
رغم خذلانك .. رغم جفاف صدك .. رغم إبتعادك القاسي .. رغما عني أحبك
فهل تسمعني يا هذا ؟؟

خواطر))

عبد العزيز قراها والصدمه غيمت على ملامحه الجذابه... خاطره في زوجها ... مو فيني .. هالخاطره يعني انها نفذت اللي قالته .. اني مجرد ورقه رمتني بسلة المهملات وتعدتني... تقول احبه....تحبه... يمكن تبي تقهرني؟؟
لااااااااااااا طموحي كبير انا.. وش انا بالنسبه لها عشان تقهرني..
انا اللي طيحت نفسي بهالورطه ليتني ماعرفتك ياوريف ... الله يلعن التحدي اللي طيحك بدربي.. مدري طيحني بدربك
كان ناوي يرد عليها بس جاته فكره..
... ليش ما ارد عليها بخاطره بدل رد بالموضوع عشان تكون هي الوحيده اللي تفهم ان هالكلام لها ولا تقدر تحرجني اصلا..
فتح موضوع جديد وكتب خاطره بعنوان ((لأني أحبك))
((لأني أحبك..
يقتلني مجرد التفكير بأنه يحبك .. وتحبينه..
أحبك.. أعلم بأنك لستِ قدري .. ولست قدرك..
ولكنك كنتِ إختياري..
إليك يامن علمتني أبجدية الحب ..
إليك أيتها المسيطره على أحلامي.. الساطيه على خيالاتي .. إليك أفجر حرفا لغمتيه بقلبي .. إليك اكتب كلمة تسببتي بوجودها .. إليك أسطر جملة لولاك لما عرفتها ..
إليك حروفي ... وكلماتي ..... وجملي ..... فهي منك ...وإليك..
عرفتك فأحببتك ...أحببتك فأدركت بأنه قدري أن أظل على قارعة الطريق انتظر قافلة الحب التي تحملك إلي.. قدري أن انتظر تلك القافله رغم إيماني بعدم مرورها وإستحالة أن يحدث هذا ..
إحساسي بإنتظارك يكفيني يا wحبيبتيw
كبرياء الجرح..))

كتب الخاطره وبدون مايراجعها ارسل الموضوع ..وقفل الاب توب بكبره ..
راح لغرفة فيصل اللي كان يسوي بحثه على لاب توبه .
عبد العزيز : فيصل ممكن؟؟
فيصل: هلا عزوز تفضل
عبد العزيز :أحس اني مخنوق.... ممكن نطلع





فيصل: وبعدين؟؟؟ لك ربع ساعه ساكت شسالفه؟؟
عبد العزيز حاط يدينه عند دقنه وساكت:........................
فيصل: نعنبو ابليسك جايبني من الشقه لهالمطعم عشان تسكت؟؟ وش السالفه .. محتاج شي؟؟؟؟
عبد العزيز هز راسه بالنفي وهو ساكت
فيصل: عزوز.. اهلك فيهم شي؟؟؟
تكلم اخيرا عبد العزيز : مو اهلي اللي فيهم هذا اللي فيه شي ((ويأشر على قلبه))
فيصل: قلبك؟؟؟ سلامتك
عبدالعزيز :حبيتها
فيصل: من هي؟
عبدالعزيز بتعب: ورررررررررررررررريف
فيصل: خواطر؟؟؟؟
عبدالعزيز:ياليتني ماقبلت التحدي.. ليت ربي أخذ عمري قبل أرسل لها ايميلي
فيصل مو فاهم اللي يسمعه: بسم الله عليك
عبدالعزيز: فيصل..أنا وصلت مرحلة اني عشقتها .. تتخيل اني بنومي أحلم بها ... ما اقدر اذاكر الا بعد ما أكلمها
فيصل: ياخي فهمني
عبدالعزيز: بعد ما تأكدت من مشاعري لها اعترفت لها اني ولد واني كبرياء الجرح
فيصل طارت عيونه: ووش سوت؟
عبدالعزيز: ماردت علي وطلعت ..أظنه بلوك وديليت
فيصل: اوف
عبدالعزيز: لقيتها كاتبه موضوع بالنقاش الجاد
فيصل: احلى وش هالتطور
عبد العزيز: والنقاش كله كلام جارح فيني
فيصل: كتبت انه لك؟؟
عبدالعزيز: لا بس تقول حقاره تسكن بكبريائهم .. والكلام سكاكين
فيصل: تعلمني فيها ذي ملسونه ..
عبدالعزيز ابتسم : ورديت عليها قلت لازم تسمعين الطرف الثاني.. وردت علي بالعامي يعنني جاهل ....عورت قلبي
فيصل: طيب
عبدالعزيز: واليوم نزلت خاطره بزوجها
فيصل طارت عيونه: منهو زوجها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هي متزوجه؟؟ وش دراك ياللعين
عبدالعزيز تذكر انه عطاها وعد مايقول لأحد عن مشكلتها
عبدالعزيز: اممممم انسى السالفه
فيصل انصدم : وش اللي انسى السالفه تكلم وحده متزوجه .. وتحبها افاااا ياعبدالعزيز ... ماترضاها على نفسك ولا هقيتها منك
عبدالعزيز توهق .. فيصل فهمني غلط ياربي .. وريف سامحيني بس لازم افهمه
عبدالعزيز: فيصلوه ماني ناقصك تراي.. البنت كانت متزوجه وتطلقت عرفت؟؟
فيصل: اهااا على بالي
عبدالعزيز: تو الناس تفهم.. المهم الخاطره في زوجها يعني عبدالعزيز ماغير ولا نتفه بشعورها تجاه زوجها
فيصل: طيب وش ردة فعل عبد العزيز؟؟
عبدالعزيز: عبد العزيز يحس انه حمار .. وغبي .. ومغفل .. بس يحبها
فيصل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبدالعزيز: والله اني صادق
فيصل: وش سويت؟؟ اكيد رديت عليها
عبدالعزيز: ايه بس هي خاطرتها بعنوان لماذا ياهذا.. وانا خاطرتي بعنوان لأني أحبك
فيصل: اهاا رديت عليها بخاطره؟
عبدالعزيز: بالضبط كذا
’,
’,
الشي اللي مايعرفه عبد العزيز .. ان هالخاطره قديمه لوريف .. حاولت تكتب شي جديد عشان تثبت لعبدالعزيز اولا ثم الناس انها ما تأثرت بالموقف . بس ماقدرت الحروف ما طاعت تطبع ..إضطرت انها تكتب هالخاطره القديمه عندها..قرت عنوان خاطرة كبرياء الجرح لأني أحبك.. هذا يرد علي .. مسوي ذكي يعني.. ماني قاريتها وخليه يولي..
بس اللقافه كانت تلح على وريف ايلين قرت الخاطره وانصدمت من الكلام...
حست بشي غريب.. وكاتب حرفي بعد جنب حبيبتي.. مسوي لي فيها عنتر زمانه.. يعنني حبيتك.. أي حب هذا اللي يجي من الانترنت .... هي مشرفة قسم الخواطر ولازم ترد عليه افففف الحمار عرف يلعبها صح .. هو متأكد اني راح اقرى الرد وراح افهمه ...
تكتب الرد.. وترجع تمسحه .. تكتب وتمسح .. تمسح وتكتب.. ياربيه ليش يصير معي كذا..
آخر شي رست على بر وكتبت
((مساء الكبرياء ..
بما إنها أول خاطره ترسو بها على شاطئ الخواطر..
سأعتبرها محاوله جيده.. بل ممتازه ..
القسم ينتظر منك المزيد..
خواطر))
عبدالعزيز اول ماشاف آخر مشاركه خواطر مكسوره .. فرح .. بس أنا متأكد ان الرد شي يعور القلب ويجرح.. بس المهم كلامي وصل لها .. واللي طالع من القلب.. مقره القلب
قرا الرد اول شي مساء الكبرياء
لحووووول عارف قصدها الكبرياء اللي تسكنه حقاره على قولتها يعني بالعربي انا حقير.......
انا خاطرتي محاوله؟؟ هين ياوريفوه اوريك انا
اقتبس ردها وكتب
((يكفيني نسج حروفك على متصفحي..
وان كنتي قد اعتبرتيها محاوله مني..
فأنا لا أعتبرها محاوله ...
هي فقط مشاعر سطرتها لمن أحب..
وعندما أثنيتو عليها ليس لجمال حروفها .. او لروعة كلماتها .. بل لأنها حروف صادقه سطرها قلب ينبض بالحب..))
قرت وريف رده .. ياشينه يتميلح هو ووجهه ...
’,
’,
سلمان بعد تفكير وبعد مادرس الموضوع من كل الجهات..
انا اللحين بعد ماتعبت اداوم دوام واحد.. وصار وقت فراغي كثير ..
وهذي بنت مسكينه .. هذا اولا . وثانيا صديقة فجر. وثالثا جوري تحبها. رابعا امي مرتاحه لها ولأمها
خامسا انا كبرت ومحتاج أحد يرعاني
سادسا .. هي بنت كانت ضحية ظروف عيشتها حاله نفسيه
سابعا: مستحيل القى مثلها .. جمال على قول جوري .. وأخلاق على قول امي .. وطيبه على قول فجر
وش ابي اكثر من كذا

نزل سلمان للصاله شاف أمه وخواته جالسين بالصاله
سلمان: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
سلمان: بدون مقدمات .. وش رايكم لو أتزوج
الجمله كانت صدمه عالكل .. الام فرحت .. بس استغربت .. فجر استانست بس خافت تفقد حنان اخوها.. جوري للحين ما استوعبت
سلمان: اوكي ولا يهمكم خلاص ما ابي اعرس
جوري استوعبت : لااااااااااااااااااااااا
سلمان: ادري يا بابا خلاص
جوري: الاااا اعرس ابي اشوف عيالك
سلمان انصدم: وشهو؟؟
جوري: هههههههههه هذا رد امي اما رد فجر ((وتقلد صوت فجر)) الله يسعدك ياخوي بس انتبه لاتغيرك علينا الحرمه
سلمان: هههههههههههههههههه والاميره جوري وش ردها؟؟
جوري: اممم جوري تقول موافقه بس بشرط
سلمان: بس شرط؟؟ الا شروط قولي
جوري: تطلعها مع عيالك للملاهي
سلمان ضحك وحضن اخته : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فجر: ايه اشوف الدلع للاخت جوري بس
سلمان: كلكم حبايبي يالغاليه
جوري بدلع: افاا من اللحين؟؟
سلمان: وشهو؟؟
جوري: زمان تقولنا كلكم عيالي .. واللحين كلكم حبايبي
فجر: ههههههههههههههه ايه صح
سلمان:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماعرفنا رايك يالغاليه
ام سلمان: والله انه منى عيني بس من هي سعيدة الحظ؟؟؟
سلمان يناظر بفجر ويبتسم :وحده من صديقات فجر
جوري: هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
سلمان ضحك وطلع وخلاهم
فجر: من؟؟؟
جوري: يالخبله اكيد وريف
فجر انصدمت بس استانست : وناااااااااااااااااسه تصير وريف معي دوم واااااااااااااااو

*...زياد ...
كان شكل لمياء مسيطر عليه بصحوته وبنومه .. كان شكلها نعوم غير عن اسلوبها مع اخوانها ... ويوم ركبت معي كانت ساكته ووريف تقول لي اني السبب..
وقالت لبنات عمها اني اذا جيت يوقف قلبها
ليش؟؟
غريبه هالبنت
’,
’,
اليوم الخميس التاريخ 4/10
عبدالعزيز ينتظر هاليوم بفارغ الصبر بعد اسبوعين طيارته للسعوديه ..ومن عقب الخاطره ماصار أي نقاش بينه وبين وريف هو يبيها تهدا لين يجي يوم عيد ميلادها ..
مايقدر يتوقع ردة فعل وريف على اللي بيسويه 100% بيكون موقفها سلبي..
الله يعينك ياقلبي
سمى بالله وارسل لها عالايميل.. وارسل لها عالمنتدى
((مرحبا وريف شلونك..
اسمحيلي اقولك وحشتيني..
لأن هذا الصدق..
اذا مارجعت للسعوديه بالشهاده انتي السبب.. لاني بسببك مو قادر اركز بالدراسه
عموما مو هذا موضوعنا..
اتمنى تزورين قسم التصاميم فيه اهداء مني لك))

قرت الرساله مره واثنين وثلاث .. هذا مره قاطه الميانه قليل الحيا .. بروح اشوف وش هالإهداء..

الاهداء كان عباره عن كلمات لقاها عبدالعزيز بوحده من المجلات وطلب من واحد من اصحابه اللي يعرفون للفوتوشوب انه يصممها له كبطاقة معايده ..

فتحت وريف قسم التصاميم .. اول مره تدخله لقت موضوع بإسم كبرياء الجرح .. عنوان الموضوع
((لأغلى من عشق قلبي))
وريف: خبل ذا؟؟ الظاهر واجد يشوف افلام افففف ينرفز لازم أحط له حد واحطه بقائمة التجاهل عشان مايقدر يرسل لي رسالة خاصه
فتحت الموضوع لقت تصميم .....
باللونين الرصاصي والاحمر


وكان كاتب بالتصميم القصيده اللي لقاها بالمجله تقول
تواريخك تمر وتلتقي بي
وتنساني وتذكرك الليالي
تخيّر من هدايا الورد طيبي
ولا تختار لأعيادك بدالي
أحسك حيل من قلبي قريبي
تدلل لك علي كل الدلالي
يسافر بي غلاك وينتحي بي
عن الدنيا ويجنح بي خيالي
صباحي خير وجروحي تطيبي
صباحك ياصباح العمر غالي
عسى ظني بنورك مايخيبي
وعساني ما أنحرم شوفك قبالي
شموعك يوم حبك تحتفي بي
لقلبي ضي ولعمري ظلالي
حبيبي كل سنه وانته حبيبي
حبيب الحب ياحبي((لحالي))

وكاتب بأسفل التصميم حرف وريف بالانجليزي.. وأعلى التصميم كاتب اسمه بالمنتدى كبرياء الجرح
وريف لا شعوريا بكت..حست بقوه داخلها تحركت.. ليش بكت.. ماتدري .. بس محتاجه تبكي.. اقرب لناس لي اللي هي فجر ماتذكرت هاليوم.. وش يقصد هالرجال .. وش يبي مني؟؟؟ ياربي والله مو عارفه شسوي
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ ياقلبي

بسيطرة الشعور عليها كتبت له برساله خاصه
مشكور انك تذكرتني
بعد ما ارسلت الرساله انتبهت للي هي تسويه وش اللي خبصته ذا .. مو هذا نفسه اللي ضحك علي وطقطق علي .. مو هذا اللي كذب علي؟؟
حقدت وريف على عبد العزيز اكثر يوم نست نفسها وارسلت له هالمسج..

عبد العزيز فتح مسج وريف وهو متوقع ارقى كلمات الشتم موجوده بس طارت عيونه باللي قراه..
مشكور انك تذكرتني .. ياقلبي قلبها محد تذكرها اكيد... فرحت اني متذكرها.. متى .. متى ياوريف يلين راسك وتعلميني منهم اهلك؟؟ الظاهر انه بدا يلين راسها ..
بإذن الله من يوم اعرف اهلك اني اليوم الثاني عندهم عشان أخطبك
ابتسم عبدالعزيز وغفى على احلامه ..كلها خمس دقايق الا ويسمع صراخ فيصل: عبدالعزيز يامال الفتره
عبدالعزيز: هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وش تبي؟
فيصل: قوم ذاكر لا اتصل على سلمان اللحين
عبدالعزيز : ماتشوفني طول اليوم اذاكر
فيصل: نعنبوو ابليسك وش صار لك انت؟؟؟ ماعاد تهتم بدراستك ياخوي كلها اسبوعين وتفتك
عبدالعزيز ابتسم لفيصل واعطاه بوسه بالهوا
فيصل: نعنبو بليسك وش متحلم فيه انت؟؟
عبدالعزيز ضحك على تفكير فيصل واعطاه بوسه ثانيه بالهوا
فيصل: انت الصراحه الغلطان من يجلس معك.. اخاف تخرب اخلاقي
لملم فيصل اغراضه وراح الغرفه الثانيه يدرس
عبدالعزيز ضحك من قلبه على حركات صديق عمره وقام يذاكر بكل تركيز .. يكفي ان وريف حسستني اني أسعدتها بشي..
ماكان هامته الردود عالتصميم أصلا طنش اللي ردو عليه .. اهم شي وريف وعرفت رايها

فيصل كان ماخذ فترة راحه ويطقطق بالمنتدى شوي شاف تصميم عبدالعزيز .. ياشين اللي يسمعون بالحب وطاحو فيه ههههههههههههههه
شاف وحده من الردود وحده اسمها ((بحضنك دفيني))
((هااااي حبيبي
بصراحه انت طالع مررره رومنسي هالايام..
ربي يحفظك تسلم لي يالغالي
وتصميمك مررره روعه))
فيصل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مو صاحيه ذي
كان ناوي يزهم على عبد العزيز يشوف هالخبله وش كاتبه بس عبد العزيز يذاكر وانا ما أصدق انه يمسك كتابه
’,
’,
لميس: بنات
البنات: هاه؟
لميس: هوا ياخذكم كلكم .. العالم تقول هلا مو هاه
وتين: ياربييييييييييييه عالإتكيت .. خلصيني وش المقلب اللي بتسوينه
ميان: هههههههههههههههه مسكين عبدالرحمن شكله بيذبحك بعد هالمقالب صايره قويه يابنت
لميس: لااااااااااااع مو مقلب
شوق : اجل؟
لميس: وش رايكم نسويها مفاجأه لوريف ونزورها ببيت خالها
شيماء: كلنا؟؟
لميس: ايه اجل بعضنا
شيماء: ههههههههه اخاف يشوفون هالسيارات اللي جايه عندهم ويحسبونها قبيله غازيه عليهم
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليان: والله حلوووو وحشتني الدوووبا
لميس: الله يعين ويقتنعون الشيبان
وتين: وجع هذولا ابوك واعمامك
لميس: وانا وش قلت؟؟؟ سبيتهم لا سمح الله
شروق: بنات عندي خطه تخليهم يوافقون
لميس: انجدينا بها
’,
’,
عبد العزيز بعد يومين حس انه مشتاق لأي كلام منها حتى لو سب .. مع انه مايتوقع انه تسبه بعد آخر رساله ارسلتها له..
ارسل لها عالخاص
((سلام..
غصبن علي وحشتيني..
والله مو بيدي..
ادعيلي بالتوفيق... اختباراتي بعد كم يوم..
طمنيني عنك))

وريف قرت الرساله خلاااااص هذا ما ينعطى وجه ... يحسب اني من هالبنات اللي يكلمون شباب انا اوريك ياللي مسوي نفسك محترم .. كتبت له

((هيه انت.. ترى عطيتك وجه بزياده..
انت ماتستحي على وجهك؟؟
قلت لك بالفصحى .. وبالتلميح وعييت تفهم
اللحين بقولك اياها بالعامي
ياخي طس عن طريقي ..
الله يلعنه من يوم يوم عرفت ايميلك فيه
وعلى فكره بحطك بقائمة التجاهل اففف))

الرساله هذي كانت مثل الكفوف على وجه عبدالعزيز..
هذي من تكون تتكلم معاي كذا؟؟؟
عشاني اعترفت بمشاعري واستحملت اللي تقوله .. تحسبني ماني رجال.. تهين كرامتي..
أدوس قلبي .. واذبح مشاعري ولا تنهان كرامتي..
هين ياوريف .. ما اكون رجال اذا ماعلمتك منهو عبدالعزيز

صفعة الاهانه كانت قويه على عبدالعزيز.. رجال ماقدرو يهزون كرامته تجي بنت وتهينه..... كان يفرفر كعادته بالمنتدى طاحت عينه عالموضوع اللي هو مسويه اهداء لها .. قرا ردود الناس وقرا رد ((بحضنك دفيني))
ابتسم ..
انا اوريك منهو عبد العزيز
اقتبس رد البنت وكتب
((هلا حبيبتي..
تسلمين على رايك الغالي على قلبي..
جد جد افرحني ردك ومرورك يالغلا .. الله لايحرمني من هالطله))
ارسل الرد .. حس انه يتصرف بمنطق طفولي .. بس لازم يسوي كذا*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

صار اسلوبه مع البنات قاط الميانه.. صندوق الرسايل عنده صار مليان من هالمايعات اللي يبون يتعرفون .. بس هو عالخاص مهمشهم .. بس عالعام كأنه خاق ..
هو ليش يسوي كذا؟؟؟ مايدري
اهم شي انه اذا سوا كذا يستريح
له يومين ما مسك ولا كتاب.. فيصل حاول .. بس عبدالعزيز ماله مزاج بالدراسه..
اتصل فيصل على سلمان عشان يشجعه يدرس.. بس ابد مافيه أمل
اختباره قريب .. ونهائي وعلى الشهاده .. ولا يذاكر
مافيه الا حل واحد
وفعلا تجرأ فيصل وسواها

وريف اللي كان كرهها لعبدالعزيز اضعاف واضعاف بعد ماشافت اسلوبه مع البنات ... ايه ماشاف مني ريق حلو راح يدور على وحده مثله..وكانت اكثر وحده رافعه ضغطها هي بحضنك دفيني..
فجأه طلعت لها نافذه رساله خاصه جديده = 1 من رفيق الجرح
وش عندهم العالم كلهم مجاريح
فتحتها
((السلام عليكم
انا ما ادري يحق لي اسوي اللي اسويه او لا
بس انا اشوفه يحق لي ..
لأني اشوف مستقبل صديقي اللي تعب عليها 7 سنين قاعد يضيع قدامي
يا اخت خواطر ..
انا صديق عبدالعزيز ..
عبدالعزيز اضاف ايميلك بتحدي بينه وبيني .. وفي يوم سألته وش اخبارك مع خواطر.. قال لي انا متعذب البنت قالت لي شي خطير وانا بمثابة الكذاب
ويشهد الله اني ما اعرف هالسر .. رغم اني سألته بس هو رفض يقول لي.
عبدالعزيز له يومين مو راضي يمسك كتابه... مو راضي يدرس ولا راضي يذاكر ..حتى اهله كلموه ولا فتح كتاب.. انا متأكد انه متضايق منك..
والدليل شروده من شعور الحب اللي يحس فيه تجاهك .. بإستهباله مع البنات اللي عمره مادق قلبه لبنت ولاهو راعي بنات..
ماطلبت منك تحبينه... كل اللي اطلبه انك لا تجرحينه لين ينتهي اختباراته.... اقل شي اطلبي منه يذاكر عشان يذاكر
واسف عالازعاج))
مسكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ين.. اذا صديقه صادق فـ هو يعني يحبني..
يحبني؟؟؟؟ انا؟؟؟
اكيد صادق اليومين اللي راحو ماغير متسدح بالمنتدى .. مايطلع الا للنوم.. مسكييييييييييييين دراسته..
الا الدراسه ... ياربي سامحني لازم ارسل له هذي دراسه مو لعب..
حاولت ترسل له وريف بس انصدمت...... حاطها بقائمة التجاهل...
يمكن لاعبها هو وخويه علي؟؟؟؟
بس مستحيل يضحي بوقته اللي المفروض يذاكر به عشان يقنعني انه يحبني..
اكيد صادق....
طيب اللحين شسوي .. لازم اقول له يذاكر..لازم
حتى لو مو صادق اللي علي بسويه انا لا احبه ولا ابيه مجرد ماينجح ابغير ايميلي بكبره
توكلت على الله وأضافته من جديد
عبدالعزيز اللي كان يسولف مع فجر عالماسنجر اول ماشاف الإضافه إستغرب... اكيد باقي عندها اهانات ماقالتها .. بس والله لأقص لسانك قبل تتكلمين علي
كان نكه (( أحـــــــــــــــــــبـــــــك ولو تجــــــــــــافينـــــــــي))
غيره بسرعه وحطه((قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي))
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
فجوره قلبي شوي وراجع لك عندي هوشه ادعيلي
إحــــــــــســــــــ((الوله))ـــــــــــــاس:
اصلا باين من النك اللي تغير .. هههههههه ربي ينصرك عليهم

قبل عبد العزيز الاضافه وقلبه يرقع .. من جد وحشتني.. لالالا ماوحشتني انا بس فقدتها لأني تعودت عليها .. اصلا انا ماحبيتها .. انا انبهرت بثاقفتها وكلامها بس.. ولأنها البنت الوحيده اللي بحياتي..

وريف شافت عبدالعزيز اون لاين حست بتسونامي صغيرون داخلها .. ناظرت بالنك وانصدمت اففف وش ذاااا؟
كان نكها ((جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح))
سمت بالله ودخلت عليه
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
سلام عليكم
((عبدالعزيز حس كلامها يخلع القلب.. واقول ما احبها .. مالت علي ماعرف أكذب))
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
نعم؟؟؟
((وريف: يمه وش فيه ذا))
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
إنت عبدالعزيز؟؟؟ ولا لا
((عبدالعزيز طلعت عيونه: شلون عرفت اسمي؟؟؟؟؟ كيييييييييييف ماعمري قلته لها ))
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
ايه نعم .. خير وش تبين.. وليش تجيبين اسمي على لسانك من وين عرفتيه؟؟
((وريف تحس الكلام قوي بحقها .. بس بتتحمل عشان يخلص درراسته ماهيب مستعده تتحمل فشل أي انسان))
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
ليه نطقي للإسم يلوثه؟؟؟ عموما مو مهم شلون عرفته
((عبدالعزيز: ياعمررررررري انجرحت.. بس غصبن علي انا حلفت اعلمها منهو عبدالعزيز وهذاهي رجعت من نفسها))
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
اجل وش المهم
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
المهم... اذا سمحت ممكن طلب؟؟؟
((عبدالعزيز: طلب؟؟؟ شسالفه؟؟))
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
طلب؟؟؟ نعم وش عندك خلصيني
((وريف: الله يعينني))
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
انت ليش تتكلم معي كذا؟؟
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
إقري نكك وتعرفين الجواب
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
ياربيييييييييييي طيب ممكن طلب ولا لا
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
اولا مابيننا ميانه .. ثانيا خلصيني لأني مو فاضي لك
((وريف: لاااا مو هذا اللي اعرفه))
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
انا شسويت لك تعاملني كذا؟
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
والله ان ما تكلمتي بلوك وديليت
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
ابتكلم مايحتاج بلوك ((وحطت وجه باكي)).. ممكن تذاكر لأنك طول الوقت بهالأيام قاعد بالمنتدى وانت اختباراتك عالأبواب
((عبدالعزيز شاف الوجه الباكي.. معقول تبكي؟؟؟؟؟ تبكي؟؟؟؟ مني انا تبكي؟؟؟؟ وخايفه على اختباراتي؟؟؟؟
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
احلفي انك ضايفتني عشان هالسالفه
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
والله العظيم اني ضايفتك عشان سالفة دراستك ما ابيك تضيعها
((عبدالعزيز:فديـــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــ ــ ــــــــــك والله أحبــــــــــــــك...........بس مانسيت حلفي اني اعلمك من اكون))
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي:
طيب وهذاهي وصلت رسالتك خلصتي؟؟ يالله مع السلامه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

وريف انقهرت منه وصكته بلوك ...ليش يتكلم معاي كذا.. وربي ماسويت له شي .. يمكن زعل من اخر رساله..
اييييييييييييه هذيك كلامها كان جارح.. ياربي على لقافتي ابضيع مستقبل الولد بسبب غبائي..

عبدالعزيز قفل من وريف وطار لفيصل
عبدالعزيز: فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييصل
فيصل اللي كان يسوي اللمسات الاخيره للبحث
فيصل: هلا
عبدالعزيز: وريف ضافتني
فيصل((والله انها بنت اجواد))
فيصل: ليش؟؟
عبدالعزيز: تقولي اترك المنتدى وانتبه لدراستك
فيصل: وانتي بتسمع كلامها وانا واهلك لنا يومين نشحدك ما سمعت لنا كلمه
عبدالعزيز: ياشينك انت بس تنكد عالواحد
فيصل: ههههههههههههههههههه فديت قلبك.. عاد اثقل انت لا توريها انك فرحان برجعتها
عبدالعزيز: رجعت قالت لي ذاكر وصكتني بلوك
فيصل بقلبه((ماشاء الله عليك يا وريف الله يجزاك خير اضفتيه بس عشان يدرس... آآه ياعزوز لو تدري باللي من وراك الظاهر ماتكلمني طول عمرك..))
عبدالعزيز: يالله عن اذنك بروح اذاكر قبل ارقد..
فيصل: بالتوفيق

طار عبدالعزيز عالكتب وكان يذاكر بحماس
حلو الواحد اذا كان عنده هدف..
عبدالعزيز هدفه حاليا يرجع بالدكتوراه .. عشان يخطب وريف من اهلها .. دامها رجعت اضافته عشان يدرس اكيد إذا سألتها عن أهلها مابترفض بس المهم اني ماخذ الشهاده...

اما وريف ..أكلت نفسها بالحسايف .. ياربي اللي سويته صح .. ولا غلط..إحساسي يقول صح..
بس لو كان يكذب؟؟
اذا بيكذب على نفسه.. واذا كان صادق على نفسه .. مجرد ماياخذ الشهاده ابعترف له ان رجعتي كلها عشان دراسته مستقبله.. انا مالي دخل..

عبدالعزيز أكل الكتب أكال .. ما صكها بلوك.. وهو متأكد انها صاكته بلوك وديليت..
رجع من أول إختبار ...إختباره الثاني بعد ثلاث ايام
رجع الساعه 11 الصبح من الاختبار تقريبا الوقت بالرياض على المغرب
فتح الماسنجر غير نكه
((ليتني العيد وتفرح بي يوم أجيك))
وريف كانت اون لاين بس صاكته بلوك..اليوم إختباره.. ياربي نفسي اعرف وش سوى بإختباره.. يارب انه سوى زين.. ما ادري اللي أسويه صح أو غلط .. بس أنا معتبرته أخوي ..يعني مو اخوي بس انه مشاعر الاخوه .. ياربي مدري اش قاعده أخربط.. ابتطمن على اختباره واصكه بلوك على طول
شالت البلوك وعبدالعزيز يناظر بالاسم وده يقوم يبوس الشاشه
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
سلام
ليتني العيد وتفرح بي يوم أجيك:
وعليكم
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
وشلون إختبارك اليوم؟؟؟ هو اليوم صح؟
ليتني العيد وتفرح بي يوم أجيك:
ايه اليوم .. وزين الحمد لله
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
وانت شخبارك؟
ليتني العيد وتفرح بي يوم أجيك:
عايش الحمد لله
((وريف: اوووووووف هذا ليش يتكلم كذا.. والله ما كان بهالوقاحه وش غيره؟؟))
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
ممكن اعرف متى اختبارك الثاني؟؟
ليتني العيد وتفرح بي يوم أجيك:
بأي صفه ؟؟
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
اعتبرني اختك
ليتني العيد وتفرح بي يوم أجيك:
والله انا خواتي مكفيني..... عموما إختباري بعد ثلاث ايام
((وريف: انا الغبيه اللي معطيته وجه))
جـــــــرحــــــــي نــــــســـــــانــــي الـــســــــمــــــــاح:
عن أذنك

وقبل يرد عليها صكته بلوك على طول .. وربي انه ينرفزززز
عبدالعزيز: يارب ارحمني من هالشعور اللي بيذبحني.. يارب انها ما تكون انتبهت اني قصدتها بالنك.. يعني هي ماسوت لي ديليت.. يعني اللحين تشوفني وتشوف نكي.. هين ياوريف.. وربي ما اكون عبدالعزيز اذا ماخليتك تهلوسين
بخليك تحسين اني احبك بس تصرفاتي اكرهك
غيّر نكه على طول
((للحين أحبها ولاني قادر أنساها))
وكتب رسالته الشخصيه
((حــــظ عيني لو تشوفك كل يوم))
وريف.. بعد ماصكته بلوك .. غبي.. وربي غبي.. ليش يسوي لي كذا .. انا عندي أحاسيس ومشاعر ليش يقعد يجرحني ويهينني..
فتحت صندوق الصادر بالمنتدى وقرت آخر رساله ارسلتها له.. وش هالكلمات.. من جد كان الغباء معميني ونسيت إن هذا رجال مايرضى بهالكلام..
طيب هو نرفزني خلاني اقول له هالحكي..
بس ولو عيب اللي انا سويته..
الولد لو مايحبني مابيضيع مستقبله عشاني..
اسمه عبدالعزيز .. كشخه هههههههههههه
طيب لو كانو كذابين ولا فيه سفره لبريطانيا ولا شي .. والله الظاهر انهم متبطحين بشوارع النسيم((النسيم حي متواضع بالرياض))
والله مدري.. انا مدري ليش ذابحه نفسي بالتفكير عشانه مالت عليه
رجعت وريف من تفكيرها للواقع تبي تقفل الماسنجر شافت نكه الجديد ..
قبل شوي كان نكه عن العيد.. وهو معايدني بعيدي قبل كم يوم.. معقول يقصدني؟؟؟ واللحين للحين احبها..
بس لو كان يقصدني .. اقل شي يتكلم معي زين..
الظاهر الرجال يحب وحده ثانيه .. ولا ليش يقول حظ عيني لو تشوفك كل يوم .. اكيد وحده من هالشقر اللي عنده..
يووووووووووه خلني اقوم احسن لي
طلعت وريف من غرفتها سمعت اصوات تحت .. مو معقول
هالصوت مو غريب ....
بنات عمي معقول!!!!!!
وقبل تكمل تفكيرها شافت الجيش طالع مع الدرج وقدامهم شادن تدلهم على غرفة وريف
وريف صرخت من الوناسه وراحت ركض لبنات اعمامها
وريف: والله أحلى مفاجئه
وتين: هذي فكرة لميس
وريف: فديت قلبك ياراعية الدبابيس
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف: من جاء معكم؟؟
لميس: تعرفين ان الاتحاد قوه
لمياء: والهلال أقوى
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لميس : وجع لاتقاطعين ... تعرفين الاتحاد قوه ومانقدر نترك بعضنا فقررنا ان الجيش يجي مكتمل الصفوف
شادن كانت تناظر بعلاقتهم وتضحك .. ماشاء الله شلون ماعرفوها الا من فتره بسيطه وصارو معها كذا
وريف: قلبي انتي .. تنورون
إنفتح باب غرفة ام زياد.. وريف حست انها اختنقت... شادن عرفت ان فيه مصيبه جايه..
طلعت ام زياد .. ناظرت باللي واقفين كانو حول العشر .. عرفت انهم صديقات وريف .. لأنها شافتهم معها .. بس ما انتبهت لشادن
صارت تطالع بالبنات من فوق لتحت
ام زياد: انتي ياللي ماتربيتي
وريف تمنت الارض تنشق وتبلعها .. وش هالموقف اللي بصير فيه
ام زياد تصرخ: وش فيك انقطع لسانك؟؟ ورا ما تردين
وريف بدون نفس: خييييييييييير
ام زياد تبتسم بسخريه: لا والله؟؟؟ اشوف لسانك طال.. بس موو مشكله اعرف اربيك انا بعدين .. بس بغيت أٍسألك((وتناظر في البنات)) دفعة الخدامات الجديده وصلت؟؟
كانت تقصد بنات اعمامها انهم خدامات..

وش تتوقعون الأحداث عقب هالموقف من ام زياد ؟؟

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

وريف : بتسكت ؟؟ وهي لاويه ذراعها إنها شالتهم من الشارع ؟؟
شادن : بتدافع عنهم والعدو أمهااا ؟؟
بنات عم وريف : بيسوون شي أو بينسحبون من المكان ؟؟
ام زياد : بتستحي على وجهها وبتخاف منهم او انها بتستمر بحقارتهااا؟

وريف ما إستحملت الموقف.. اول مرره يدخلون البيت ويسمعون هالكلام .. ومن مين؟؟ من أوطى خلق الله..
ماحست بنفسها الا رايحه تركض يمها ورفعت يدها وعطتها كف.......
أنا ضربتها؟؟؟؟؟؟
شادن كانت عايشه حالة ذهول
بنات اعمامها مو فاهمين وش السالفه..
ام زياد اللي ماتوقعت ردة فعل وريف صرخت..:آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
وبعد ما استوعبت الكف: لا ياللي ماتربيتي يالـــ.....
وريف من سمعت الكلمه فقدت اعصابها: اسكتي ياحيوانه انا اشرف منك ومن اللي رباك
شادن بحزم: ورررررررررررررريف الظاهر نسيتي ان هذي أمي
وريف ماتدري وش قاعده تقول من القهر: والظاهر انتي نسيتي امك وش هي قايله من اليوم ورايح ماني بساكته على حقي لو يكلفني حياتي
بنات اعمامها فهمو ان هذي زوجة خال وريف بس مو مستوعبين شي للحين
ام زياد: والله يالــ...... اني لا أخليك تدفعين قيمة هالكف..انتي اخر وحده تتكلمين عن الشرف.. جبتي لأهلك العار
وريف تحس الأوكسجين خلص بالمكان.. ليش ياربي.. ليش قدام بنات اعمامي.. وش بيقولون علي اللحين ..
كانت وريف واقفه مثل الصنم .. لا حركه ولا كلام .. الكلمه الي قالتها ام زياد كفيله انها تصدمها .. انا مو كذا .. والله اني شريفه .. والله ماني كذا
ام زياد استغلت صمت وريف وصفقتها كف ..
وريف اختل توازنها وطاحت بس قبل توصل الارض مسكها شخص..
التفت لهالشخص شافتها لمياء
وريف ماقدرت الا تحضن لمياء من قلبها
لمياء حضنت وريف
تقدمت لميس وهي ودها تذبح ام زياد
كانت لميس تمتلك نظرات استحقار تخلي اللي قدامها يحس انه ولا شي
ناظرت بأم زياد من فوق لتحت ..أم زياد كانت تبادلها نفس النظرات
وصلت لميس لأم زياد وصارت بالضبط قدامها
مدت يدها ومسكت كتف ام زياد بطرف إصبعها
لميس: والله إن عاد تكلمتي على تاج راسك وريف ليكون لك هذا اخر يوم على سطح الارض
ام زياد: من تكونين عشان ((رفعت يدها بتصفقها كف))
بس لميس مدت يدها الثانيه ومسكت يد ام زياد ولفت يدها حول ام زياد..((حركه من حركات الكارتيه))
شادن جات ومسكت لميس من شعرها
شادن: اتركي امي
وتين تدخلت ومسكت شادن تهديها
وشيماء اللي الكره معميها لأم زياد راحت مسكت لميس
شيماء: لاتوسخين يدك بهالقذاره
لميس فكت ام زياد ونفضت يدينها وراحت لوريف اللي مقطعه نفسها من الصياح
لميس ناظرت بوريف .. ياقلبي الظاهر عايشه بجحيم..
لميس: تصدقين وريف.. شكلك يضحك وانتي تبكين
ام زياد .. شادن .. ووريف نفسها ماتوقعو لميس اللي كانت قبل شوي معصبه بسرعه تهدا زي كذا
وريف ناظرت بلميس بذهول
بنات اعمامها عارفين ان لميس قويه.. حتى لو كانت بتموت من القهر ماتبين ...
لميس: تصدقين شكلك نكته هههههههههههههههههههههههه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف ودها تضحك بس مالها خاطر
شيماء: وريف الا وين غرفتك .. هذا واحنا ضيوفك موقفتنا بالصاله
وريف: هاه... ايه تعالو تعالو الغرفه
دخلو الغرفه كلهم وام زياد وشادن للحين بالصاله...
اول مادخلو لميس قفلت الباب مرتين عشان تضمن ما احد يدخل عليها
لميس: وريف هذي من متى تكلمك كذا؟؟؟
وريف قامت تصيح...
لميس: لا تبكين... ما انتي طفله .. انتي وش كبرك بالعشرينات .. تقدرين تحلين مشاكلك بدون دموع..
لمياء: وريف ياقلبي انتي بنت عبد الرحمن الـ...... شلون تسمحين لهالوقحه تكلمك كذا
وريف : انتو ماتعرفون شي
شيماء رفعت حاجبها : وش اللي مانعرفه؟؟
وريف ارتبكت: لالا ولا شي ((ورجعت تصيح))
لميس: وريف ترى أكره ماعندي حركات البزارين.. البكا لا بيحل الاشكال .. ولا بيقدم ولا بيأخر
وريف ودها تقول لهم السالفه بس شلون؟؟ مايصير ..بيظنون فيني الشين.. الله لايعيده من عرس حطم حياتي وخطف ابوي مني.. آآآه
ميان: بنات شوي شوي عالبنت مايصير كذا
والتفتت ميان على وريف
ميان: وريف ياقلبي.. بقولك شي
وريف ناظرت بميان تنتظرها تتكلم
ميان: حنا الثمانيه.. انا وليان وتين ولميس وشوق وشروق ولمياء وشيماء.. على قلب واحد واللي تصير لها مشكله ..كأنها صارت لنا حنا .. اذا تورطت وحده مننا بشي.. العقاب يكون لنا كلنا ..وانتي من يوم عرفناك صرتي إختنا التاسعه ..
يعني اللحين المشكله مشكلتنا كلنا .. موب مشكلتك بلحالك .. يعني تطمني.. بتنحل ان شاء الله
وريف وهي تبكي : طول عمري اتمنى أخت لي تحس فيني وتسمعني .. واللحين عندي 8 خوات الله لايحرمني منكم
((وحضنت لمياء اللي جنبها وكملت صياح))
لميس تلطف الجو : حركات ليه ماقلتو لي انكم بتصورون فيلم هندي عشان اتكشخ
البنات ماعدا وريف: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف اكتفت بالابتسامه ..
شيماء: وريف ليش سمحتي لها من البدايه تتطاول عليك
وريف: غصبن عني
لميس: انتي بنت عبدالرحمن الــ...... يعني تشترينها وتبيعينها
وريف: الدعوه ماهيب دعوه عصبيه قبليه..
شروق: الدعوه .. دعوة كرامه
وريف: انا كرامتي انهانت عشان امي.. خفت أخسرها بالتشكي مثل ماخسرت ابوي
ميان: ياقلبو انتي مالك دخل باللي صار هذا قضاء وقدر
وريف بقلبها (( ليتكم تدرون))
لميس حست ان وريف بحياتها سر مايعرفونه .. ولا تنلام وريف اكيد ماراح توثق فينا لانها مو عارفتنا
لميس: وريف قلبو ممكن طلب
وريف: طلب؟؟؟ امريني عيوني لك
لميس: لاعيونك خليها بجبهتك ما ابيها
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لميس: نبي نطلع اللحين وانتي الضحكه شاقه وجهك.. ترى السنه 360 يوم وحرام نضيع يوم واحد بنكد صح ولا لا؟؟
وريف هزت راسها علامة الإيجاب
لميس غمزت لوريف: بعدين لي معك جلسه خاصه
وريف: جلسه خاصه ؟؟ عن ايش؟؟
لميس: ابسألك لماذا ياهذا.. وابيك تقولين لي لأني أحبك
وريف بنفسها ((مصيببببببببه هذي شلون فهمت))
وانصبغ لون وريف بالاحمر لأن لميس تحسبها تحب عبد العزيز
لميس حست ان وريف لهت شوي عن جرحها
ليان: بنوتات شرايكم نسوي مقلب نعدل مزاجنا فيه .. عبد الرحمن من زمان ماشفته معصب
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نرجع لبرا شوي
دخلو البنات الغرفه يضحكون .. وبنص الصاله ام زياد اللي طلعت عيونها ماتدري من هالوقحات اللي معها .. وشادن بين نارين .. امها تظلم قدامها ولاتقدر تواجهها ولا تقدر توقف مع الغرب ضدها.. وبنت عمتها المظلومه اللي تطاولت على أمها بالسب..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

ام زياد: من هالكلاب اللي معها؟؟
شادن: بنات أعمامها .. يمه مايصير .. والله مايصير حنا في بيت مو حرب.. انا تعبت
ام زياد: تعبتي.؟؟؟؟ غيرتك الـ..... علي؟؟
شادن تصرخ: يمه لا تقولين هالكلمه مره ثانيه
ام زياد: والله وصرتي ترفعين صوتك على امك ياللي ماتربيتي..قايله لك ألفين مره لا تقربين منها .. لا تكلمينها ماطعتيني
شادن وصلت حدها: وش اللي ما اقرب منها؟؟ ليش؟؟ مريضه هي فيها مصيبه؟؟؟ ابتعدت عنها وش اللي كسبته؟؟؟ كسبت الخساره.. خسرت ضحكتي .. وناستي .. طريقتي بالكلام حتى نسيتها من كثر ما انعزلت عن الناس..وكل العذر إنهم يتقربون مني عشان فلوسي.. هذولا اعمامها من اغنى بيوت الرياض وشوفي بناتهم كيف عايشين مع بعض.. كأنهم خوات مو بنات عم...
ام زياد: انتي ماتعرفين من اللي قدامك؟؟؟
شادن: الا اعرف .. اعرف انك امي.. وهذا اللي كاسر ظهري..لاني ما اقدر اوقف في صفك وانتي ظالمه ولا اقدر اوقف بصف المظلومه ضد امي .. ضعت انا ضعت
ودخلت شادن غرفتها وقفلت عليها الباب

اما تحت كان الجو غير..
ام وريف ضحكتها وروحها المرحه رجعت لها كانت تشوف وجه عبدالرحمن الله يرحمه في وجيههم .. تسمع نبرته بأصواتهم ....الله يرحمك يالغالي
كانت الجده نجلاء ومريم وزوجة خالد وزوجة ناصر وصبا ورغد جالسين ..
ام عبدالرحمن((زوجة خالد)): والله يا ام وريف ان خالد يستسمح منك عاللي سواه .
ام وريف: لا وش دعوه انا اخته وهو اخوي والحمد لله اللي التم الشمل .. انا شوفتي لوريف بين اهلها تسوى الدنيا ومافيها
:بس ياترى اهلها اللي فرحانه فيهم يدرون عن أخلاق بنتك اللي خلتها تتطلق
كان هذا صوت ام زياد
ام وريف تعلقت عيونها بالدرج اللي واقفه عليه ام زياد..اول مره تسوي لها كذا .. وش فيها ذي
الجده نجلاء ما حست بنفسها الا قايمه رايحه لأم زياد وضربتها بعكازها
ام زياد: من انتي يالعجوز تضربيني
زوجة خالد: احشمي عمرك واعرفي من تحاكين ياقليلة الاصل والحشيمه ماهي بلك الحشيمه لأم وريف
انفتح الباب وكان زياد داخل عيونه يتطاير منها الشرار قرب عند أمه
زياد: يمه وش سويتي؟؟؟؟ وش سويتي انتي؟؟
ام زياد خافت من شكل ولدها: زياد علامك فهمني شسالفه
زياد مسك راسه : أفهمك؟؟؟ وش افهمك ..أفهمك إن أختي انهانت كرامتها قدام أهلها في بيت أخوها
ام زياد بغطرسه: انت مصدق إن هالصايعه أختك
زياد صرخ صرخه خلت البنات يطلعون من غرفتهم
زياد: يمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه والله ان انعادت هالكلمه مايصير خير .. اختي اشرف من الشرف نفسه
ام زياد: ياولدي ماهي أختك
زياد يحاول يهدا: الا اختي.. تدرين متى صارت أختي؟؟؟ يوم أبوي طلقك ورميتيني وكان عمري سنه.. أي ام انتي ترمين ولدك وعمره سنه ولا تسألين عنه الا بعد مايصير عمره سنتين
ام زياد انصدمت .. وشلون عرف؟؟ معقوله يعرف سبب الطلاق بعد.. يامصيبتي
ام زياد ماردت على ولدها كملت طريقها للباب كان محمد ينتظرها بالسياره ركبت وطارت السياره
زياد كان يتنفس بسرعه .. وش اللي يصير في بيتنا.. ليش يايمه ليش..
جلس زياد على الدرج.. وأسند راسه على سلم الدرج..
وريف كانت تشوف كل اللي صار وتسمعه ..
قد ماكانت فرحانه بحب أخوها لها .. قد ما كانت مجروحه ان ام زياد تكلمت عنها بهالاسلوب قدام اهل ابوها
زياد طول بجلسته كان مغمض عيونه بتعب
نزلت وريف لين وصلت زياد وجلست جنبه وحطت يدها على راسه
وريف: زياد ..
زياد فتح عيونه وناظر بوريف: من متى؟؟؟
وريف: وشهو؟؟
زياد: من متى امي كذا؟؟؟
وريف بهدوء: من زمان
زياد: ترضينها لي؟؟ اكون رخمه اختي تنهان ببيتي وانا ساكت
وريف: لا حشاك ما انت رخمه بس ما ابي مشاكل
زياد: مشاكل؟؟ قولي مصايب
وريف: وش دراك؟؟؟
زياد: شادن اتصلت لي وهي منهاره
وريف توقعت انها منهاره عشان أمها..
زياد انتبه للي حوله وقام من مكانه
زياد: وريف انا اللحين ابطلع وانتبهي لنفسك .. وأي شي يصير لك اتصلي لي حتى المباراه اليوم مانيب حاضرها
جاء صوت لميس من فوق كانت تسمع كل اللي صار
لميس: لا يازياد روح لمباراتك ووريف مابيصير لها شي الا على جثتي
زياد إكتئب.. مو ناقص بعد البنات يسمعون اللي صار ..أكيد بيقارنون بين معاملتنا لوريف ومعاملتهم ..
زياد:الله يعطيك العافيه ... حطو بالكم عليها
وقبل يطلع زياد راح لعمته حبها على راسها: اسمحيلي ياعمه
وريف انتبهت لامها ..... امها سمعت الكلام الي صار ياويلي عنك يايمه .. راحت تركض لأمها
وريف تبكي: يمه لا تهتمين .. انا ماهمني كلامها كنت اسولف واضحك مع البنات فوق ماعلي منها .. يمه لاتشيلين هم
ام وريف : يابنتي ما اقول الا ربي يعوضك بآخرتك ..ان كان دنياك مره
لميس نزلت : وش دعوه دنياها مره؟؟ الحمد لله مافيه انسان بدون مشاكل ياخاله.. وبعدين الحمد لله الصحه أهم شي هذا هي وريف تدرس بالجامعه .. وانتي راضيه عليها .. واخوها يموت عليها وبنات عماتها الحلوين يحبونها
ام وريف ابتسمت
لمياء: ايه ياخالتي هذي إبتسامة كرست الجميله
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه

قدرو وتين ولمياء ولميس يغيرون جو البيت شوي.. شادن مالها وجه تنزل .. زياد راح المباراه وحتى لعبه كان بدون نفس
رجع البيت لقى عيال عم وريف جالسين أول مادخل عليهم كان خايف انهم عرفو شي من اللي صار اليوم بس كانت ابتسامتهم ماتدل انهم ماعرفو

وريف: يالله بنات نطلع فوق
لمياء: ههههههههههههه في بيتنا غرفتي .. وفي بيتكم غرفتك
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد ماطلعو البنات الغرفه
ميان: هاه بنات وش قلتو على خطتي؟؟؟؟
وريف: والله حلوه .. وزياد اذا عنده مباراه مايرجع الا بآخر الليل
لميس: ودي انا اسويها بس مايصير
لمياء: أنا ابسويها .. عشانه اخوي ازبط الدور
وريف: هههههههههههههههههه اتخيل شكل المسكين
لميس: هذا مليعين مو مسكين
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف: طيب لحظه ابجيب واحد من ثياب أمي
لمياء: اخاف زياد موجود
وريف: ماسمعتيه يقول عنده مباراه يعني مابيرجع الا بآخر الليل
طلعت وريف وجابت .. ثوب أمها والبخنق((طرحة العجايز)) وجابت البرقع معها
لبستها لمياء وكحلت عيونها على الطريقه العربيه مثل المسلسلات
ونزلت والبنات طبعا قدامها عشان يشوفون لها الدرب مايبون أحد من الحريم يكشفهم
طلعت لمياء ودلتها وريف عالمجلس الخارجي
وقفت لمياء عالباب تفتح وتغمض عيونها بشكل سريع
عبدالرحمن: يؤؤؤؤ هذي جنيه ولا وشو
دخلت لمياء بإتجاه عبد الرحمن .. وعبدالرحمن يرجع لورا .. تقرب ويتراجع وهو يقرى المعوذات ..
لين وصل ركن المجلس وهو عيونه طالعه على قدام 
لمياء بقلبها((وين الرجوله هههههههههههههههه))
وصلت عنده ناظرت بعيونه.. عبدالرحمن خايف يضربها وتطلع جنيه.. بس قرر يدفها عالاقل يبعدها عنه بس مايمديه لأن الجنيه على قولته تعلقت برقبته
عبدالرحمن..وش يسوي؟؟؟ قريبه منه بشكل غريب والبنت شكلها مستانسه
الشباب إستحقرو هالبنت..
عبدالرحمن يشم ريحة عطرها مو غريبه
حاول يفك يدينها من رقبته بس ماقدر
كانت لمياء اقصر من عبد الرحمن ويوم تعلقت برقبته صارت رجولها معلقه بالهوا بشكل يضحك
سعد هو أشجعهم قرر يفك هالوقحه من رقبة عبدالرحمن اللي بيغمى عليه من الفجعه
اقترب سعد وفكت لمياء رقبة عبدالرحمن وطاحت عالارض: انا لمياء انا لمياء
عبدالرحمن: وانا اقول هالعطر مو غريب علي
لمياء: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبدالرحمن ارتفع ضغطه فصخ عقاله
لمياء شافت العقال باليد جن جنونها صرخت وانحاشت والشباب ماتو ضحك .. متعودين على حركات البنات دايما مجننين عبدالرحمن
ماعدا زياد.... ياحظهم من جد مستانسين .. ههههههههه شكلها كان رهيب وهي متعلقه برقبته..ابتسم زياد على تفكيره
لمياء وصلت البنات ميته من الضحك
لميس: هاه بشريني؟؟
لمياء: انخرش عقله يحسبني جنيه
البنات: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

عبدالرحمن: حسبي الله عليها من بنت .. شلعت قلبي
الشباب: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبدالرحمن: السموحه زياد بس هالمرجوجه روعتني
زياد: هههههههههههههههه وش دعوى ... الا ضحكتني

زياد يفكر بينه وبين نفسه .. معقوله ذاك الشكل الملائكي تطلع منه هالحركات هههههههههههههههههههههه سبحان الله

أذن الفجر اتصل عبدالرحمن على لمياء
لمياء: هلا والله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبدالرحمن: جني ياخذك يالجنيه....
لمياء: ماتوقعتك تخاف
عبدالرحمن: مانيب خايف بس امثل
لمياء: عاش مصرررررف هههههههههههههههه
عبدالرحمن: اقول يالسلقيه انزلو يالله بنمشي هجدنا العرب
لمياء: يووووه بدري
عبدالرحمن: وجع وش بدريه؟؟؟ الرجال يتناعس يبي يرقد .. انا ما ادري شلون بيرقد اليوم بعد ما شاف فلم الرعب حقك
لمياء طااااارت عيونها : زياد شاااااااااااااااافني؟؟؟
عبدالرحمن: ايه يالعوبا
لمياء قفلت بوجهه وصارت تبكي
وريف: وين شافك؟؟؟ وليش تبكين
لميس: هههههههههههههههه اكيد كان بالمجلس يوم دخلت
لمياء هزت راسها بالايجاب
تفقعو البنات ضحك
بعد ربع ساعه كانو البنات واقفين عند باب غرفة وريف يسولفون ((سبحان الله السوالف ماتكبس الا بآخر الثواني))
فجأه انفتح باب غرفة شادن.. كان شكلها يخرع ومبهذل .. وريف ماناظرت فيها عطتها ظهرها اما لميس ناظرت بشادن من فوق لتحت واعطتها ظهرها
لمياء: يالله بنات
وريف: يالله بوصلكم لين الباب
نزلو البنات وشادن مثل التمثال واقفه تناظر فيهم
سلمو على ام وريف ولقو الحريم قد ركبو بالسيارات
طلعو البنات كلهم شافو الشباب كلهم واقفين برا
لمياء ناظرت بزياد اللي كان صاد..ياسبحانه احلى من التلفزيون
لميس: لمو
لمياء: هلا
لميس: اشم ريحة مقلب
لمياء: لا لا؟
لميس: الله يستر

عبد الرحمن: لمياء وش رايكم تبسطون هنا يالله اركبي اشوف
لمياء:لا ما ابي اركب قدام
عبدالرحمن: ليش؟
لميس: لانك ما تنضمن
عبدالرحمن: بتركبين يالمياء ولا أجرك مع شوشتك؟؟
لمياء ناظرت بزياد وشافته يناظرها تفشلت وركبت قدام
اول ما صكرت باب السياره وهي داخلها حست بشي يحك بساقها توقعت انه اغراض عبدالرحمن نزلت يدها تبي ترفع الاشياء بس لمست شي غريب
الشباب عارفين المقلب ينتظرون ردة فعلها
لمياء ناظرت باللي هي ماسكته لقتها قطوه
قــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــطــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــووووه!!!!!!!
لمياء من الخرعه ماقدرت تفتح باب السياره القطوه بحضنها صارت وهي تصارخ وتشاهق من البكي
والشباب ميتين ضحك عليها
والبنات ميتين رعب ...
الشباب مالهم نيه يفتحون لها الباب وهي مو قادره
بدون شعور.... اقترب زياد من الباب وفتحه لها
لمياء طلعت من السياره وطاحت عالأرض
عبدالرحمن خاف عليها لايكون انخفض ضغطها
حاول يكلمها بس البنت مو بوعيها حطها بالسياره وطيران عالمستشفى
الباقين كانو بالشارع ركبو بالسيارات ولحقو عبدالرحمن
زياد ركب سيارته ولحقهم عالمستشفى
عبدالرحمن قبل يوصل المستشفى تكلمت لمياء: ياحيوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
عبدالرحمن: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صحيتي؟؟؟

وغير عبدالرحمن طريقه للبيت واتصل عليهم يرجعون للبيت..
زياد رجع لبيتهم وهو مستغرب من نفسه شلون فتح لها الباب .. ياقلبي والله هي شكلها يقطع القلب وهي تصارخ

نرجع لوريف
اول ماودعت بنات اعمامها سلمت على أمها وطلعت غرفتها تفكر بكل اللي صار لها.. وتبكي قهر وحسره على حالها

لميس أول ما وصلت البيت.. فصخت عباتها وطلعت لمكتب عمها
طقت الباب.. ابو عبد الرحمن كان لابس نظارته ويراجع بالمستندات اللي عنده
ابو عبد الرحمن: ميييييييييييييين
لميس : انا يا عمي
ابو عبد الرحمن: هلا يا بنتي تفضلي
لميس: عمي انا جايه بتناقش معك بشي اذا انت فاضي
او عبد الرحمن: اكيد ودكم تسافرون لمكان ولا شي
لميس: لا ياعمي الموضوع يخص وريف
ابو عبد الرحمن استغرب جدية لميس: وريف؟؟؟
لميس : ايه وريف
وبدت لميس تقول لعمها عن حالة وريف النفسيه والماديه وقالت له ان وريف ما إشتكت بس من اللي شافته لميس اكتشفت هذا.. وقالت له على معاملة زوجة خالها
ابو عبدالرحمن: ما اكون خالد اذ انهانت بنت الغالي ولا سويت شي
لميس: وش تبي تزين؟؟؟
ابو عبد الرحمن بعصبيه: بكره ابروح وآخذها من عندهم
لميس تخرعت: ليش ياعمي تحرمها من امـ
ابو عبد الرحمن يقاطعها : امها تجي معها بدال الغرفه نعطيها جناح .. بس ماتقعد وريف بهالذل والفقر
لميس: عمي انا جيتك اتناقش معك مو جيتك تعطي اوامر وتخلص
ابو عبد الرحمن: وريف مالها قعده عندهم... وهذا اخر كلامي
لميس بدون ماترد عليه طلعت من المكتب : هذا طبعكم يالسعوديين ماغير أوامر ماترضون أحد يتكلم معكم
لمياء: وش فيهم السعوديين
لميس: مافيهم شي يهبلون ... الحقي على ابوك
لمياء تخرعت : وش فيه؟؟؟
لميس: بياخذ وريف من امها
لمياء: ليش؟؟؟
لميس: لأني غبيه رحت اتناقش معه على حالتها
لمياء: مهبوله انتي تتناقشين مع سعودي؟؟؟
لميس: توك تقولين وش فيهم السعوديين
لمياء: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انهم يهبلون بس دكتاتوريين
لميس: لك نفس تضحكين بعد ما طيحنا البنت بهالمصيبه
لمياء: اذا وريف قالت ما ابي ما بيغصبها
لميس: عمي حط في راسه ان بنت عبدالرحمن الــ.... انهانت ولازم يرد اعتبارها يوم يجيبها هنا يعزها ويرزها
لمياء: لا حول الله.. ومتى بيروح؟؟؟؟
لميس: بكره
لمياء:وامها؟؟
لميس: يقول تجي معها
عبد العزيز بكره امتحانه .. حتى وريف ماطرت على باله اليوم... يالله باقي لي امتحانين وأفتك...يارب وفقني

جوري: فجورتي
فجر: نعم
جوري: اذا سلمان تزوج تتوقعين يتركنا؟
فجر: لا ماراح يتركنا بس انتي لازم تتركينه
جوري: انا؟؟؟؟؟((وتخصرت)) وليش ان شا الله
فجر:لانه بيكون رجال متزوج ماتدخلين غرفته الا بإستأذان... طلعات وروحات مع زوجته ماتروحين معهم
جوري بعصبيه: الله اكبر كل ذا عشانها صديقتك؟؟؟
فجر: لا والله بس من جد هذا الواقع
جوري: ان شاء الله مايتزوج
فجر: لا يا جوري انتبهي.... طول عمر سلمان يضحي عشان يسعدنا ... يوم فكر يسعد نفسه نتكاثر عليه هالسعاده
جوري مو عاحبها الكلام بس انه مقنع
سلمان: وش قاعدين تتحلطمون انتو؟؟
جوري ماردت ..
فجر: هههههههههه نقول متى بنروح نخطب لك اللي بالي بالك
سلمان ابتسم :هههههههههه اذا رجع عبدالعزيز ان شاء الله نروح رسمي .. بس اللحين انتي كلمي البنت وشوفي رايها
جوري بهمس لفجر: يارب ماتوافق

وريف كانت بالغرفه تطقطق عالنت .. تتنقل بين المنتديات وتشيك عالايميلات سمعت صوت الباب انفتح
وقالت بدون ماتلتفت : سونيا حطي الاكل وانزلي
بس ماحست وريف الا بـ شي حار يجي على جسمها صرخت بس بعد فوات الأوان..

’,
’,
’,

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

اليوم آخر اختبارات عبدالعزيز
الاختبار من الساعه 12 ايلين 4 العصر .. طلع عبدالعزيز وهو يحس انه بيموت من التعب الاسبوعين اللي راحت اصعب اسبوعين مرت عليه ..
شاف فيصل اللي من الساعه 11 وهو بالجامعه ..
عبدالعزيز: لبى قلبك يافيصل من 11 وانت واقف معي
فيصل: هاه بشر
عبدالعزيز: الحمد لله جاوبت اكثر من المتوقع
فيصل: اشوى.. الحمد لله
عبدالعزيز: مدري وشلون أشكرك((ودمعت عيون عبدالعزيز))
فيصل مايبي يتذكر ان سفر عبدالعزيز اقترب .. وحب يغير الموضوع
فيصل: ياخي من ضحك عليك وقال انك عبدالحليم حافظ
عبدالعزيز: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فيصل: وش اخبار اللي بالي بالك
عبدالعزيز: يووووه ماتدري اش قد وحشتني لي كمن يوم ماشفتها وشحتنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
فيصل: تحب ياعزوز
عبدالعزيز حضن فيصل وصرخ :احـــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــــــــــهــــــ ا
اللي حولهم مو عرب ولا فاهمين وش يقول عبدالعزيز وفيصل ميت من الضحك على صديقه

بسيارة سلمان متجهين عالمستشفى
سلمان:لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله.. اللحين هي وشلونها
فجر تبكي: ما ادري بس انا بالصدفه دريت باللي صار لها وقلت لك
جوري كانت من داخلها فرحانه باللي صار لوريف .. لأن وريف هي اللي بتاخذ سلمان منهم..

وصلو المستشفى وسألو عن غرفة وريف وطيران على الدور الرابع فيه غرفة وريف
اول ماقربو من الغرفه شافو صفة شباب واقفين .. فجر عرفت انهم عيال عمها .. عبدالرحمن كان جالس عند الباب اول ماشافها عرف انها من صديقات وريف قام وصد عن الدرب
دخلت فجر الغرفه ووقفت عند الباب لبرهه<<حلوه لبرهه 
وريف فرحانه ومو مصدقه ان فجر عندها لأنها ماقالت لها
لميس تحسبها وحده غلطانه
لميس: هيه حجيه الغرفه الذي طلبتها غير موجود بالخدمه
وريف: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الضحكه هذي اللي حركت فجر وخلاها تتقدم 6 خطوات عشان توصل لسرير وريف حضنت وريف
فجر: يابعد عمري الله لايوفقها ويكسر يدها عاللي سوته
لميس تفشلت انها طلعت صاحبة وريف
لمياء: لو سمحتي انتبهي عالحروق بظهرها لا تلمسينها ماصدقنا خفت
فجر: شلونك ياعمري
وريف: بخير بوجودك
وتين شرقت بكاسة الشاهي اللي تشربها :الله واكبر اللحين صرتي بخير يوم جاتك .؟؟؟ وحنا صفر عالشمال
وريف: ههههههههههههههههههههه لأنها واحشتني والله
فجر: واخبار امك؟؟ شلونها؟
وريف ضاق صدرها: أمي؟؟؟ يالبى قلبها والله .. متعذبه مع هالكرسي كل ماجاتني تزورني
فجر: طيب ونفسيتها؟؟؟
وريف: نفسيتها زفت.. حتى ضحكتها تمثيل..أحس ان الحقيره مسويه لها شي

بعد ماسلوها البنات وضحكوها طلعو عشان ترتاح وتنام .. بما ان الحروق كلها صارت بالظهر .. ماتقدر تنام إلا على بطنها.. وريف متعوده تنام على جنبها الايمن وهالشي تعبها حيل..
وهي بحربها عشان تنام طرى عبدالعزيز على بالها..
ياااااه امداه خلص امتحاناته اللحين.... خاطري اعرف نتيجته.
امممممم خاطري اشوف اسمه بالماسنجر...
اممممم اشتقت لخواطره .. والله كتاباته حلوه..
اتصلت على زياد
زياد: هلااا وغلااا بأغلى منهو على بالي طرا
وريف: شي شي شي .. شاعر الاخو؟؟؟
زياد: لعيونك ياأغلى إخت أصير شاعر
وريف: تراي ابتشقق اللحين
زياد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف: زياد طلبتك
زياد: عيوني لك بس بشرط
وريف: وشهو الشرط؟؟
زياد: لا اول الطلب
وريف: امم اوكي.. الطلب ابي لاب توبي عالمستشفى
زياد: بس؟؟؟
وريف: ايه بس وشهو الشرط؟
زياد: شرطي انك ماتزعلين مني عاللي سوته فيك امي
وريف: لااااا يا زياد مو انا اللي ازعل من اخوي وهو ماله ذنب.. وطاعة الام واجبه
زياد: لبى قلبك والله.. اجل وشوله زعلانه من شادن
وريف بقهر: شادن من يوم ماعرفتها وحنا متهاوشين.. عموما ما ابي لاب توبي ولا شي شكرا
زياد: وريف اش هالحكـ
وريف بعصبيه: خلاااااص بنام تبي شي؟
زياد قرر يخليها تهدا : زين نوم العوافي
وريف قفلت حتى بدون ماتقول مع السلامه
بس فكرت...
هي ليش تسوي بأخوها الوحيد كذا؟؟
لو مايحبها ما يتصل ويزورها..
هو وش ذنبه ان امه واخته متوحشين؟؟؟
ياحياتي ياازياد
اتصلت على لميس
لميس: يؤيؤيؤ مالنا ساعه طالعين من عندك..أمداك تشتاقين لي؟؟
وريف: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه بالحيل
لميس: افاااا
وريف: الا اقول تقدرين ترسلين لي لاب توبك مع أي أحد
لميس: اممممم أدور لك أحد يجيبه لك
وريف : زين لا تتأخرين
لميس: احاول باي

يتبع !!
قفلت لميس وراحت تشوف اخوانها بس ماكان ولا واحد منهم حتى تركي اللي ماعنده سياره مو موجود..
اتصلت على عبدالرحمن ولد عمها
عبدالرحمن: ياربيييييييييييييييييه وش هالغبار اللي طالع من الجوال
لميس: ههههههاااي لهدرجه ماحد يتصل عليك
عبدالرحمن: قصدك رقمك مغبر
لميس: خخخخ ماعلينا .. يمتكن تودي لاب توبي لوريف .. ياقلبي عليها بتموت من الملل
عبدالرحمن: امممم وش المقابل
لميس: المقابل دعوه صادقه من قلبي
عبدالرحمن: من قلبك!!
لميس إستغربت السؤال : لا من كليتي
عبدالرحمن تفجر ضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه
لميس: يالله عاد بلا سلاعه توديه ولا لا؟
عبدالرحمن: أوديه وامري لله 5 دقائق واشوفك نازله به عند الباب ابي آخذه وأمشي ما ابي انتظر
لميس: زين باي

قفل عبدالرحمن الجوال وطنش يوسف صاحبه اللي كان مواعده يمره
دخل بوابة البيت لقاها واقفه بوسط الحديقه ومعها شنطة اللاب توب
عبدالرحمن أخذ الشنطه وطلع من جيبه قلمه ومده على لميس
لميس: وش ذا
عبدالرحمن : هذا قلم رهيب اليوم صاحبي جايبه من دبي
لميس: الله واكبر قلم من دبي؟؟ ليه ماعندنا اقلام بالرياض؟؟؟
عبدالرحمن: جربيه وبتعرفين الفرق
لميس: طيب
عبدالرحمن: لا تخلصين الحبر لأني محتاجه
لميس: طيب
وأخذت القلم وطارت لغرفتها تبي تجرب القلم
وعبدالرحمن ركب السياره وهو ميت من الضحك على المقلب اللي بيصير
طلعت لميس دفتر وفتحت القلم تبي تكتب
بس القلم كان عباره عن لعبه ناريه بمجرد انه ينفتح الغطا ينفجر
ولميس انواع الصراخ والعصبيه من عبدالرحمن

وصل عبدالرحمن المستشفى وارسل اللاب توب مع وحده من الممرضات واتصل على وريف يتطمن انه وصل لها

وصل اللاب توب ووريف متشفقته فتحته على طول وشبكت النت ومن حسن الحظ شبك ..
فتحت الماسنجر بسرررررررعه ومثل ماتمنت شافت عبدالعزيز أون لاين
كان ماسنجر لميس بلس .. يعني بالألوان
كتبت نكها ولونته بالأحمر
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير
شالت البلوك عن عبدالعزيز اللي مليون مره كان يبي يرسل لها بس يتذكر حلفه ويهوّن ..
كان نك عبدالعزيز
ذكرتك... ولا ادري ليه لامني ذكرتك أبتسم وأشتاق:
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير:
السلام عليكم
((عبدالعزيز اللي انصدم من النك... معقول تقصدني؟؟؟ والله ما ظنتي... بس يمكن ليش لا .. يمكن ان رجعتها لي مو عشان الاختبارات بس... والله مايندرى بس انا اعلمك ياوريف منهو عبدالعزيز..
ذكرتك... ولا ادري ليه لامني ذكرتك أبتسم وأشتاق:
وعليكم السلام
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير:
شلون اختباراتك
ذكرتك... ولا ادري ليه لامني ذكرتك أبتسم وأشتاق:
لحظه
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير:
اوكي
((عبدالعزيز طار عالنك وكمل البيت الثاني من القصيده اللي كاتبها نكها منها لحامد زيدعبدالعزيز ماكل بنت تجرجره .. حارت به عقول ناس ماتحير:
باكـ
((وريف انصدمت من النك.. حسافه والله حسافه اني اعتبرتك آدمي وسألت عنك ... انا اللي نزلت نفسي لك عشان مستقبلك والله ماتستاهل.. بس لو غيرت النك اللحين بيفهم ان الكلام له..أحسن شي أخلي النك مثل ماهو وانا اعرف ارد اعتباري))
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير:
ولكمو
عبدالعزيز ماكل بنت تجرجره .. حارت به عقول ناس ماتحير:
ايووه تقولين لي أختباراتي .. خلصت من زمان.. والحمد لله كلها تمام
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير:
عموما انا هنا إنتهى دوري..
((عبدالعزيز مو فاهم))
عبدالعزيز ماكل بنت تجرجره .. حارت به عقول ناس ماتحير:
مافهمت
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير:
انا افهمك.. رجاء لاعاد تكلمني ولا اكلمك .. والايميل أبغيره والمنتديات كلها ابطلع منها بكبرها... انا مابغيت اكون سبب في تطنيشك لدراستك
((عبدالعزيز يقرى الكلام مو مصدق اللي يقراه))
عبدالعزيز ماكل بنت تجرجره .. حارت به عقول ناس ماتحير:
وريف.. تحسبيني اسوي اللي اسويه كره؟؟؟طول ما أنتي غايبه عني ما رحتي عن بالي لحظه وحده.. وريف .. انا اغليك قسما بالله اغليك..
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير:
لو سمحت لا تتكلم معي كذا.. وبعدين انا داخله بس عشان أقولك هالحكي لا المكان ولا حالتي تسمح لي اتكلم معك
عبدالعزيز ماكل بنت تجرجره .. حارت به عقول ناس ماتحير:
ليش وينك انتي؟؟؟ في بيت اعمامك؟؟
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير:
:

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

لا بالمستشفى
((وقف التفكير عند عبدالعزيز))
عبدالعزيز ماكل بنت تجرجره .. حارت به عقول ناس ماتحير:
ليش؟؟؟؟؟
دور بصدري وطن وإستعمره.. عندك من الضلع الأول للأخير:
مرت خالي صارت لي معها مشكله وكبت مويه حاره على ظهري
((وبدون شعور من عبدالعزيز))
عبدالعزيز ماكل بنت تجرجره .. حارت به عقول ناس ماتحير:
وريف انتظري لين اتزوجك والله ما أخلي أحد يكدرك
وريف ماتوقعت هالجرأه من عبدالعزيز.. كان ردها ببلوك على طول

وش فيه ذا إنهبل؟؟ شلون يتكلم معي كذا..
انا اتزوج؟؟؟ انا اللي تطلقت بليلة عرسي اتزوج؟؟
انا اللي توسخت سمعتي من دون ذنب.. انا اللي ظلمني الوقت والحظ..
مالك ذنب ياعبدالعزيز تتزوج وحده مثلي..
يارب يرزقك باللي تستاهلك ..
ويوفقك بحياتك
..ابتسمت وريف ونزلت دمعه من عينها ..
’,
مدري وش أبكاني وأنا رحابي رحاب
لو أطلب الدمعه تهل .. إسفهتني
’,
اما عبدالعزيز اللي فقد صبره مع هالبنت..
وش سالفتها ذي .. انا عمري ما احد عاملني كذا.. انا اللي طول عمري أمشي والعالم وراي .. تجي بنت وتخليني الاحقها كذا؟؟؟
بس والله مسكينه.. ياليت اقل شي اتطمن عليها اوووووف

وريف هدأت بعد مانزفت دموعها
بعد ماهدأت نامت

ام وريف كانت بهالوقت رافعه يديها للخالق الرازق علام الغيوب
((يارب انك تغني بنيتي عن الحاجه.. يارب اجرها في مصيبتها وإخلف لها خيرا منها.. يالله انك أخذت ابوها عوضها بزوج يدير باله عليها.. يارب طمني عليها قبل اموت..
ياحي ياقيوم انك تعزها وتحفظ لها كرامتها.. يارب ثبتها على دينك .. يارب سخر لها من عبادك الصالحين خير الرفقه))

فيصل دخل ماسك عصير الفراوله بيده
شاف عبدالعزيز ماسك راسه بين يديه ومغمض عيونه
فيصل: ههههههههههههههه الحب شين
عبدالعزيز: جننتني هالبنت
فيصل: ليش؟
عبدالعزيز: بالمستشفى
فيصل: افااا ليش؟
عبدالعزيز: تعبانه
فيصل بنفسه((شكلهم قاطين الميانه بينهم ))
فيصل: عزوز .. انت عندك رقمها؟؟؟
عبدالعزيز ابتسم: تهقاها مني؟؟
فيصل: مايندرى عنك
عبدالعزيز تغيرت ملامحه : فيصل ادع لي اني أكرهها.. ما ابي احبها والله العظيم .. من يوم عرفتها وانا بجحيم التفكير..ما ابي احبها وحبها فارض علي نفسه فرض..

اليوم الثاني زياد فتح السياره عشان ينزل عمته من من السياره حطها عالكرسي وطلع معها للدور الرابع بالمستشفى دخلت ام وريف وزياد لوريف
وريف اللي فرحت من قلب: هلااااااااااااااااااااا
ام وريف: هلا فيك يمه اخبارك؟
وريف: بخير بوجودك الله لايحرمني منك
ام وريف: يابعد قلبي
وريف حست أخوها زعلان
وريف وهي تبتسم: يمه
ام وريف: لبيه
وريف: تدرين ان الحلو لازعل يطلع شكله مو حلو
ام وريف : وشهو
زياد اللي بيسوي ثقل فطس ضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههه
وريف: شلونك ياعلني ما ابكيك؟
زياد: بخير
وريف: للحين زعلان .. سامحني عاد.. هذاني بين اربع جدران والنفسيه خايسه
زياد: لا فديتك مازعلت والله .. بس تضايقت شوي.. شخبارك انتي؟؟
وريف: بخير .. ولميس جابت لي لاب توبها..
زياد: من جد؟؟؟
وريف: والله
زياد: طيب انا جبت لك لاب توبك
وريف: اوووه.. طيب اذا ماعندك شغل عادي ترجع للميس لاب توبها
زياد: هم في بيت عمك خالد؟؟
وريف: لا في بيتهم
زياد: ما اعرف الا بيت ابو عبدالرحمن
وريف: اوكي مو مشكله اعطيه لمياء وهي توصله للميس
زياد سمع اسم لمياء وابتسم.. ولاحظت وريف هالابتسامه
زياد:اوكي ابتصل على عبدالرحمن ياخذه مني
وريف: اوكي
أخذ زياد اللاب توب وطلع من المستشفى وهو يفكر بلمياء
سبحان الله على رجتها بس لا شافتني تهجد مره وحده.. غريبه هالبنت

بهالوقت اتصلت وريف على لمياء
لمياء: يامساء الوريف
وريف: مساء اللمبات
لمياء: خخخخخخخخخ
وريف: اخبارك ياقلبي
لمياء: والله مشتاقه لك
وريف: لمو عندي لك سالفه روحي لمكان آمن عشان اتكلم
لمياء: لحظه لحظه انا بالصاله

طلعت لمياء مع الدرج وسمعت صوت شيماء بالغرفه رجعت وعلى طول طلعت برا عالحديقه عشان تكلم وريف
لمياء:واااي برررد خلصي السالفه بسرعه ابدخل
وريف: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لمياء: والله صادقه
وريف: ليش وش لابسه
لمياء: وش دخلك فيني لابسه بيجامه خلصيني
وريف: توقعي من اللي جايـ
لمياء قاطعتها: وريف فيه انوار سياره بتدخل البيت شوي واكلمك
قفلت بسرعه وكانت بتدخل البيت بس خلاص السياره دخلت .., والسياره غريبه يعني ضيف
ولو تعدت للبيت بيشوفها اكيد .. اقرب شي غرفة عبدالرحمن.. وهو ضيف بيدخل المجلس اكيد
بسرعه دخلت غرفة عبدالرحمن
وصل زياد البيت واتصل على عبدالرحمن
عبدالرحمن: هلا والله
زياد: عبدالرحمن بسرعه الله لايهينك اطلع لي انا بالحديقه بعطيك شي
عبدالرحمن: انا قريب من البيت اللحين جايك ادخل المجلس ولا غرفتي واللحين اجيك

قفل زياد .ز تفشل يدخل المجلس ولا احد ضيفه.. قرر يدخل غرفة عبدالرحمن لأنه يمون عليه اكثر
دخل زياد والغرفه ظلماء مافيها نور..
لمياء توقعت ان عبدالرحمن جاء مع واحد من أصحابه وقررت تسوي فيه مقلب محترم بهالظلام
زياد توه بيفتح نور الغرفه الا حس بالشي اللي وراه
لمياء حطت يدينها على عيون زياد 
زياد تصلب اول شي سمى بقلبه وقرا اية الكرسي بس ماإختفت الجنيه
اخر شي مسكها من يدينها ولفها بقوه على قدام.. من سرعته صقعت لمياء بالجدار بقوه وصرخت .. زياد فتح النور وشاف اللي قدامه مايفرق بينهم الا شبر..عرفها وهي عرفته انصدمت وهو انصدم
من الفشيله لمياء ماقدرت تتحرك..
زياد تذكر عبدالرحمن اللي بيطب عليهم بأي لحظه... وش بيقول علي...
زياد: عبدالرحمن اللحين جاي
لمياء شهقت :ياويلييييييييييي
زياد: اطلعي بسرعـ
بس ما كمل كلمته الا وباب الغرفه ينفتح وصوت عبدالرحمن وهو يغني
بسرعة البرق دفها زياد عالدولاب اللي كان قريب من الباب ومفتوح وقفله من وراها
عبدالرحمن اللي شاف زياد يقفل الدولاب
عبدالرحمن: ههههههههههههه وش عندك تفتش بدولابي
زياد للي مرتبك من قلب: ايه ههههههه اتفرج .. عبد الرحمن تكفى اذا تغليني نبي نطلع بالمجلس
عبدالرحمن: طيب بس اغير ثوبي والحقك عالمجلس
زياد: ياخي انت كذا تهبل وتجنن امش معي للمجلس
عبدالرحمن: طيب اغير ثوبي واجيك
زياد: ياخي امش عالمجلس بسرعه
وبصعوبه طلع زياد وقدامه عبدالرحمن وقبل زياد يصك الباب قال يالله الغرفه فاضيه بنرجع لها بعد شوي
كانت هذي اشاره للمياء انها تطلع
اول ماسمعت لمياء قفل الباب حاولت تطلع بس الصدمه..
الدولاب مقفول.. وجوالها مو عندها.. وشلون تطلع؟؟
بعد ماقعد زياد بالمجلس.. تذكر انه من الربكه قفل الباب عليها
وشلون أطلع اللحين
زياد: يوووه شكلي نسيت جوالي بغرفتك
عبدالرحمن قام من مكانه: اجيبه لك
زياد: افاا ياعبدالرحمن معتبرني غريب؟؟؟ انا اروح واجيبه ..
عبدالرحمن: بس!!
زياد: ولا بس ولا شي والله ماتقوم من محلك
عبدالرحمن الحلف خلاه يجلس بمكانه
قام زياد وهو الإرتباك معميه
فتح الغرفه.. ياربي سامحني بس اخوها لو درا بيذبحها
دخل وسمعها تعافر باب الدولاب .. سمع صوت بكاها من ورا الدولاب
فتح الدولاب وطلعت وهي ميته من الحر تدور هوا
طاحت عالسرير اللي قدامها .. الاكسجين بالدولاب قليل وانخفض ضغطها
زياد: لمياء تكفين مو وقت التعب اطلعي بسرعه بعد ما اطلع انا
لمياء سمعت صوت زياد وزاد بكاها
طلع زياد من الغرفه وطلعت بعده لمياء تركض على البيت بعد مادخلت تطمن ودخل
طاحت لمياء بنص الصاله على وجهها وبكت
شيماء اللي كانت تبي تنزل للمطبخ شافت اختها وركيض على لمياء
شيماء: وش فيك لمياء؟؟؟؟ وش صاير لك؟؟؟
لمياء: وديني الغرفه

بالقوه شالتها وطلعتها للغرفه فوق حاولت تفهم شي بس لمياء كانت تبكي ولاهي قادره تتكلم

زياد: ايه قبل انسى ياعبدالرحمن انا جيت عشان اعطيك لاب توب وحده من البنات وريف اخذته منها
عبدالرحمن: ايه لاب توب لميس.. عطني ياه اوصل له لها
زياد: زين هذا هو.. ارخص لي مستعجل
عبدالرحمن: اوكي

طلع زياد وطلع عبدالرحمن وراه ومعه اللاب توب
زياد على بيتهم وعبدالرحمن على بيت عمه ماجد
اول ما وصل البيت سلم اللاب توب للشغاله عشان توصله للميس وطلع بسرعه

وريف تناظر باللاب توب ودها تفتحه بس ماتجرأ .. فيه شي يمنعها..

لميس كانت بتفتح ايميلها بس شافت ايميل وريف...
ومن اللقافه طارت على سجل المحاثات.. وماكان فيه الا محادثه وحده اللي هي عبدالعزيز ووريف..

قرتها لميس..انصدمت باللي قرته..
وريف تكلم عبدالعزيز.. ويعرف اسمها .. أكيد يعرف هي من هي بنته.. ولا ناوي الاخو يعرس عليها بعد
ضحك عليها ولا هي مسكينه على نياتها .. من جد وقح
انا اعرف اشلون اعلمه من تكون وريف الـ....
اما وريف شغلها عندي لازم انبهها انه غلط... هين يا هاللي مسوي فيها عاشق انا أكشف كذبك قدام وريف
شبكت النت وضافت ايميل عبدالعزيز لانه كان واضح بسجل المحادثه


يتبع ...

----------


## بسمة روح

مشكورة أختي وأخيراُ 
بس يالله عاد مو تتأخري علينا بالباقي
الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكووورة على التواااااااجد..

----------


## همسة ألم

وييييييييييين التكملة ؟؟؟؟
ننتظرك خيتووو

----------


## عاشقة العسكري

يسلموو خيه على الروايه النااايس...

بس لاتطلولي علينا..

----------


## مضراوي

قصه رائعه .. 
يعطيك الف عافيه .. 
لآعدمنا جديدك ..
تحياتي ..

----------

